# Do share which LC style and color are you eyeing next?



## frenziedhandbag

I have been on a roll with LC ever since purchasing the large long handle totes last year. I find myself constantly eyeing another LC style, SLG and thinking about which color to get. I am interested to know whether you are the same like me and it will be great to hear what your next purchase is likely to be. 

For now, these have been constantly on my mind and I hope I can add them to my collection over time. 

~ Backpack in amethyst or bilberry
~ Eiffel Tower tote in Dark Grey or Fuschia
~ Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Red or Amethyst
~ Le Pliage Cuir Small in Bilberry
~ Veal Foulonne Travel Clutch in Red or Gatsby Sport Clutch in Red
~ Le Pliage Cuir Zip around Coin Purse in Amethyst or Red
~ Le Pliage Pouchette in Bilberry or Mint or Pink

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

I have these on my next purchase list in no particular order:

   Statue of Liberty LH in Graphite
   SH LP in gunmetal or bilberry 
   LC Cosmetic pouch in camel
   Large LM Metal travel bag in gold
   Personalized LP LH, main color black or gunmetal with beige stripe.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have been on a roll with LC ever since purchasing the large long handle totes last year. I find myself constantly eyeing another LC style, SLG and thinking about which color to get. I am interested to know whether you are the same like me and it will be great to hear what your next purchase is likely to be.
> 
> For now, these have been constantly on my mind and I hope I can add them to my collection over time.
> 
> ~ Backpack in amethyst or bilberry
> ~ Eiffel Tower tote in Dark Grey or Fuschia
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Red or Amethyst
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Small in Bilberry
> ~ Veal Foulonne Travel Clutch in Red or Gatsby Sport Clutch in Red
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Zip around Coin Purse in Amethyst or Red
> ~ Le Pliage Pouchette in Bilberry or Mint or Pink
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


Update:  Just ordered the SH Le Pliage in gunmetal, and the LC Cosmetic pouch in camel!  Well, that's now 2 off of my list of next purchases.    I am excited because this will be my "first" SH Longchamp, and the camel color is from a past season and hard to find.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Update:  Just ordered the SH Le Pliage in gunmetal, and the LC Cosmetic pouch in camel!  Well, that's now 2 off of my list of next purchases.    I am excited because this will be my "first" SH Longchamp, and the camel color is from a past season and hard to find.




Yay, congrats! 

I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage tote for the past 2 seasons. 
I want to get a LP with a tan interior but dunno if I want Poppy or Candy.
Will prob add to my LM Cuir pouch collex.


----------



## Amazona

LP Medium short handle in either Lagoon or Peony...OR a Statue of Liberty. OR a custom LP size 4 LH. OR a Néo in Poppy. Soo many bags, so little time (/money/space).


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yay, congrats!
> 
> I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage tote for the past 2 seasons.
> I want to get a LP with a tan interior but dunno if I want Poppy or Candy.
> Will prob add to my LM Cuir pouch collex.


 
Just saw a very pretty Amethyst and a Bronze Cuir pouch on Selfridges web site!


----------



## seton

i am thinking the Hydrangea


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I have these on my next purchase list in no particular order:
> 
> Statue of Liberty LH in Graphite
> SH LP in gunmetal or bilberry
> LC Cosmetic pouch in camel
> Large LM Metal travel bag in gold
> Personalized LP LH, main color black or gunmetal with beige stripe.



Instead of oh noooo.... I'm gonna say ohhhh yessss! Why haven't I thought about Liberty tote in graphite?  That would solve my pinning desire for a grey LC! Brilliant Cheidel! And you've reignited my desire for the cosmetic pouches! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Update:  Just ordered the SH Le Pliage in gunmetal, and the LC Cosmetic pouch in camel!  Well, that's now 2 off of my list of next purchases.    I am excited because this will be my "first" SH Longchamp, and the camel color is from a past season and hard to find.



Congrats! Knew you have been looking for camel for such a long time! You must reveal when they arrive. I wish to know your thoughts on the gunmetal especially and on how you like the SH. : )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Yay, congrats!
> 
> I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage tote for the past 2 seasons.
> I want to get a LP with a tan interior but dunno if I want Poppy or Candy.
> Will prob add to my LM Cuir pouch collex.



I first saw the Roseau Heritage totes in Hong Kong on clearance sale and I must say I really like the shape of it  structured and yet it does not look too bulky. The ones on sale were patent though. I will have liked one in a pop of color. Poppy or Candy are both very fun colors. I am excited to see your next LM pouch family member. I recall it's a fabulous collection!


----------



## Amazona

seton said:


> Yay, congrats!
> 
> I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage tote for the past 2 seasons.  /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, my advice is to stop eyeing and go for it!  TOTALLY in love with my reg Roseau, really it has topped all my hopes and expectations. With the shoulder strap option the Heritage is pure dynamite - went to the LC boutique a while back and tried it on again only to realise I need 2 more bags in my life. The Perfect Hobo and a Heritage Roseau. And then I need the life to justify one more formal pretty bag. Pretty sure le BF will have me put in an institution by then.


----------



## seton

Amazona said:


> Well, my advice is to stop eyeing and go for it!  TOTALLY in love with my reg Roseau, really it has topped all my hopes and expectations. With the shoulder strap option the Heritage is pure dynamite - went to the LC boutique a while back and tried it on again only to realise I need 2 more bags in my life. The Perfect Hobo and a Heritage Roseau. And then I need the life to justify one more formal pretty bag. Pretty sure le BF will have me put in an institution by then.



what color Roseau Heritage do you suggest?


----------



## Amazona

seton said:


> what color Roseau Heritage do you suggest?



Oooh dear, you're asking the wrong person - I want them all!  
Seriously, I love all the colors and can't make up my mind. The grey might look awesome with the patina they promise it will develop, the Ebony is a gorgeous, rich chocolate...although I do also love the look of the Glacé Roseau Box, especially the red one. I don't know, I really can't decide. Useless, unless you want to buy 5 different Roseaus!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! Knew you have been looking for camel for such a long time! You must reveal when they arrive. I wish to know your thoughts on the gunmetal especially and on how you like the SH. : )


Can't wait to get them, so excited that I am finally getting the colors I really wanted most, gunmetal and something small in camel.  Now drooling over the nylon/patent Tory Burch Ella Tote in black!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Can't wait to get them, so excited that I am finally getting the colors I really wanted most, gunmetal and something small in camel.  Now drooling over the nylon/patent Tory Burch Ella Tote in black!!!



I can't wait to see your reveal! And so happy for you that you're finally owning them. Hooray!


----------



## seton

darlings - I will be stopping by a small free standing LC tomorrow. LMK if u want me to check out anything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> darlings - I will be stopping by a small free standing LC tomorrow. LMK if u want me to check out anything.



Envious! Do share anything that caught your eye. I'm sure it's worth feasting our eyes on it too. : )


----------



## cheidel

*2nd update*:  In addtion to purchasing the SH Longchamp in gunmetal, cosmetic case in camel.......and the Tory Burch Ella Tote in black this week, I also just purchased the SH medium Longchamp in camel for only *$77.60*!!!!   I couldn't resist that price!  So excited, and back to "ban island" I go!    The past season colors in the SH are on sale for $97, plus enter the code word "bagshop" for an additional 20% off, comes to $77.60!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Partial lemmings crossed off too! Just purchased the backpack in amethyst, Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion and the discontinued Le Pliage Large Pouchette in Graphite.

Grey/red/purple are colors which I have been eyeing LC for some time. So happy to snag them at 20% off!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> *2nd update*:  In addtion to purchasing the SH Longchamp in gunmetal, cosmetic case in camel.......and the Tory Burch Ella Tote in black this week, I also just purchased the SH medium Longchamp in camel for only *$77.60*!!!!   I couldn't resist that price!  So excited, and back to "ban island" I go!    The past season colors in the SH are on sale for $97, plus enter the code word for an additional 20% off, comes to $77.60!



It took me a lot of willpower not to google fuschia images. Mandarin was calling out to me too but since I already have the Planetes crossbody in orange, I had to cart out as quickly as I can to prevent my heart taking over my brain. 

Congrats on your purchase! This week is looking exceptionally awesome with handbag purchases! I am as elated as you.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Partial lemmings crossed off too! Just purchased the backpack in amethyst, Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion and the discontinued Le Pliage Large Pouchette in Graphite.
> 
> Grey/red/purple are colors which I have been eyeing LC for some time. So happy to snag them at 20% off!


 
Yay!!!!  Congrats on your purchases, and especially the backpack!  Amethyst, Vermillion, and Graphite, such beautiful color options!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yay!!!!  Congrats on your purchases, and especially the backpack!  Amethyst, Vermillion, and Graphite, such beautiful color options!  Can't wait to see!



Oops, I meant the bilberry for the backpack. Must have been pondering over these two colors for far too long. I can't wait for them to arrive too.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> *2nd update*:  In addtion to purchasing the SH Longchamp in gunmetal, cosmetic case in camel.......and the Tory Burch Ella Tote in black this week, I also just purchased the SH medium Longchamp in camel for only *$77.60*!!!!   I couldn't resist that price!  So excited, and back to "ban island" I go!    The past season colors in the SH are on sale for $97, plus enter the code word for an additional 20% off, comes to $77.60!



congrats! I checked bagshop to see if i hafta pay tax n not only is there a store in my state, it is EIGHT BLOCKS AWAY! I'll check it out in a day or two.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Partial lemmings crossed off too! Just purchased the backpack in amethyst, Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Vermillion and the discontinued Le Pliage Large Pouchette in Graphite.
> 
> Grey/red/purple are colors which I have been eyeing LC for some time. So happy to snag them at 20% off!



congrats!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> congrats! I checked bagshop to see if i hafta pay tax n not only is there a store in my state, it is EIGHT BLOCKS AWAY! I'll check it out in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!


 

Wow, only 8 blocks away?  Definitely check it out, I noticed online they seem to have many discontinued colors and styles.  I always wanted the camel color, and was shocked when I saw it this evening.  Now I will have the camel SH and matching cosmetic case!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Wow, only 8 blocks away?  Definitely check it out, I noticed online they seem to have many discontinued colors and styles.  I always wanted the camel color, and was shocked when I saw it this evening.  Now I will have the camel SH and matching cosmetic case!



yeah, I will altho I am not expecting much.
 it's not even the store closest to me that carries LC. there is a bag store that specializes in nylon bags that carry LC that is 5 blocks away but I rarely go since there is little incentive to buy it there at full price. Might as well go to the LC store and get all the LC packaging and catelog.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> congrats! I checked bagshop to see if i hafta pay tax n not only is there a store in my state, it is EIGHT BLOCKS AWAY! I'll check it out in a day or two.
> 
> 
> congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> *2nd update*:  In addtion to purchasing the SH Longchamp in gunmetal, cosmetic case in camel.......and the Tory Burch Ella Tote in black this week, I also just purchased the SH medium Longchamp in camel for only *$77.60*!!!!   I couldn't resist that price!  So excited, and back to "ban island" I go!    The past season colors in the SH are on sale for $97, plus enter the code word "bagshop" for an additional 20% off, comes to $77.60!




Congrats on your purchases! Thanks for the info. I purchased my first SH in camel. Love, love the color. I have now purchased 4 Longchamps since August so I'm going to join you on ban island!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Congrats on your purchases! Thanks for the info. I purchased my first SH in camel. Love, love the color. I have now purchased 4 Longchamps since August so I'm going to join you on ban island!


 
Thanks!  We can be bag twins on "ban island!"


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  We can be bag twins on "ban island!"



That's great! I won't be that lonely then.


----------



## Mama20

Hi all...new to LC and have my first LC LH large Le pliage in orange/mandarin!   Now I want more!!!  I want navy and black in same size...and the backpack probably in black too.  I was planning on spreading my purchases out, but if sales are rare I may not wait!   Any advice for this LC newbie? TIA!  Add a mini and a medium to my growing list sometime too!!!


----------



## seton

well, islands are not for me but looks like I am forced to. I spent today browsing saks.com and nordy.com in anticipation of F&F next wk and couldnt find a thing that I wanted.


----------



## seton

Mama20 said:


> Hi all...new to LC and have my first LC LH large Le pliage in orange/mandarin!   Now I want more!!!  I want navy and black in same size...and the backpack probably in black too.  I was planning on spreading my purchases out, but if sales are rare I may not wait!   Any advice for this LC newbie? TIA!  Add a mini and a medium to my growing list sometime too!!!



congrats, mandarin was a great orange.
black pliage is a permanent color so when u see it discounted, u should pounce.
right now, bagshop.com has it 20% off or next wk, saks.com will have it 25% off but watch out for tax.


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> congrats, mandarin was a great orange.
> black pliage is a permanent color so when u see it discounted, u should pounce.
> right now, bagshop.com has it 20% off or next wk, saks.com will have it 25% off but watch out for tax.



Thanks for the tips!  I'll check out bagshop...25% off would be great, but with tax I'm pretty sure the other deal would be better.  I know LC was excluded from bloomingdales f &f recently...do other places include them during holiday sales or are sales pretty seldom? 

Oh and love my mandarin!   Kids and I call it my pumpkin bag


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Hi all...new to LC and have my first LC LH large Le pliage in orange/mandarin!   Now I want more!!!  I want navy and black in same size...and the backpack probably in black too.  I was planning on spreading my purchases out, but if sales are rare I may not wait!   Any advice for this LC newbie? TIA!  Add a mini and a medium to my growing list sometime too!!!


Welcome!!!  I'm new since April.....  I have 4 large LH Le Pliage totes.   I just purchased my first SH Longchamp yesterday got 20% off the sale price of $97, paid only $77.60.  You can use the same 20% off on the long handle large I think, the code is "bagshop" on bagshop.com.  You apply the code during checkout.  I don't know for how long, I got camel, and mandarin was available too!  Another PFer also got the backpack with 20% off!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Welcome!!!  I'm new since April.....  I have 4 large LH Le Pliage totes.   I just purchased my first SH Longchamp yesterday got 20% off the sale price of $97, paid only $77.60.  You can use the same 20% off on the long handle large I think, the code is "bagshop" on bagshop.com.  You apply the code during checkout.  I don't know for how long, I got camel, and mandarin was available too!  Another PFer also got the backpack with 20% off!



Thanks for the welcome   congrats on your new purchase!   Camel is so pretty too!  What color are your large totes?  I can't decide what to do...buy all at once...navy or black backpack (haven't seen irl) ..so many choices...so indecisive


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Thanks for the welcome   congrats on your new purchase!   Camel is so pretty too!  What color are your large totes?  I can't decide what to do...buy all at once...navy or black backpack (haven't seen irl) ..so many choices...so indecisive


You can see my 4 LH Longchamps here on PF link below, post #622......black Planetes,  plum Planetes, LE Eiffel Tower in azure blue, and gold LE LM Metal. I got both Planetes on sale, but not the Limited Edition totes. 
 I  just ordered the SH in gunmetal and camel this week. 


http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/how-many-longchamps-do-you-own-316447-42.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Thanks for the welcome   congrats on your new purchase!   Camel is so pretty too!  What color are your large totes?  I can't decide what to do...buy all at once...navy or black backpack (haven't seen irl) ..so many choices...so indecisive



Hi Mama! I'm the one whom bought the backpack,  in bilberry. I've been thinking about it for a long time (since last year) and I wasn't sure about jt but since I have a little boy, I thought this will be good to have when we head to the playground or go cycling together.


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Mama! I'm the one whom bought the backpack,  in bilberry. I've been thinking about it for a long time (since last year) and I wasn't sure about jt but since I have a little boy, I thought this will be good to have when we head to the playground or go cycling together.



Hi!  Congrats on your new bag!  I haven't seen the backpack in person, but want one for kid outings too...I have 3 kiddos so need my hands free   I wish I knew/ bought LC this past summer- I totally would have loved these carefree/light bags for all our activities!


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Mama! I'm the one whom bought the backpack,  in bilberry. I've been thinking about it for a long time (since last year) and I wasn't sure about jt but since I have a little boy, I thought this will be good to have when we head to the playground or go cycling together.



Hi!  Congrats on your new bag!  I haven't seen the backpack in person, but want one for kid outings too...I have 3 kiddos so need my hands free   I wish I knew/ bought LC this past summer- I totally would have loved these carefree/light bags for all our activities!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Hi!  Congrats on your new bag!  I haven't seen the backpack in person, but want one for kid outings too...I have 3 kiddos so need my hands free   I wish I knew/ bought LC this past summer- I totally would have loved these carefree/light bags for all our activities!



The only thing I don't quite fancy about it are the long "tails" hanging down as the straps are very long. There is an option to snip it off or find a way to clip them. I wish that I tried on LC much earlier too.  So light and a huge relief to my aching shoulders and neck. Bonus too that the bags look stylish and greatly versatile. Well, the good thing is we aren't too late. Cheers!


----------



## seton

I checked out the large fantaisie with verni handles ($235) and the large losange with verni handles ($280). I liked that the fantaisie was 45 less but didnt like that it had the Neo zipper while the fantaisie had the metal one. 

in other news, i stopped by my local bagshop and they didnt have ANY LC!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I decided that I need a 
Large black LP Neo for work.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I checked out the large fantaisie with verni handles ($235) and the large losange with verni handles ($280). I liked that the fantaisie was 45 less but didnt like that it had the Neo zipper while the fantaisie had the metal one.
> 
> in other news, i stopped by my local bagshop and they didnt have ANY LC!


 
Wow, I'm surprised.  Figured since they have them on the web site that all 4 stores in NY would have them too!


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> I checked out the large fantaisie with verni handles ($235) and the large losange with verni handles ($280). I liked that the fantaisie was 45 less but didnt like that it had the Neo zipper while the fantaisie had the metal one.
> 
> in other news, i stopped by my local bagshop and they didnt have ANY LC!




Did you mix up the Losange and Fantaise in your comment about? What is the Neo zipper like?


----------



## seton

yeah, sorry.
losange = metal zipper
fantaisie = neo zipper

here is klatte's pic showing the two together


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> yeah, sorry.
> losange = metal zipper
> fantaisie = neo zipper
> 
> here is klatte's pic showing the two together




Thanks! I like that the material for Fantaisie seems more durable though


----------



## seton

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I like that the material for Fantaisie seems more durable though




really? both seem like nylon to me?


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> really? both seem like nylon to me?



How did the materials feel compared to each other? I haven't felt the Fantaisie. The Losange felt kind of thick and stretchy to me (compared to the Neo)


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> How did the materials feel compared to each other? I haven't felt the Fantaisie. The Losange felt kind of thick and stretchy to me (compared to the Neo)




the losange DID seem to have a thicker weave. Not only was it thicker but I actually can see the weave of the fabric; I couldnt with the fantaisie. maybe losange was microfiber, altho they both seemed like nylon to me.


----------



## EGBDF

I would love

Quadri small handbag
Foulonne wallet

But for now I am 'shopping my closet'


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I would love
> 
> Quadri small handbag
> Foulonne wallet
> 
> But for now I am 'shopping my closet'



I will love a foulonne wallet too but I just purchased another not too long ago. It'll have to wait. I like the Quadri in a rich wine shade. It looks greatly versatile.


----------



## seton

i would like another foulonne wallet too but they didnt have the colour i wanted in stock. 

I tried on the small quadri and it's just a tinge too small for me. thinkng of getting the exotic patch since LC is bringing it back for Sp 2015, according to the runway show


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> i would like another foulonne wallet too but they didnt have the colour i wanted in stock.
> 
> I tried on the small quadri and it's just a tinge too small for me. thinkng of getting the exotic patch since LC is bringing it back for Sp 2015, according to the runway show



Which color are you searching for the foulonne? if you do not mind me asking,  your collection is inspiring.  

This is my first time seeing the exotic patch. Very interesting.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Which color are you searching for the foulonne? if you do not mind me asking,  your collection is inspiring.
> 
> This is my first time seeing the exotic patch. Very interesting.



how you flatter me! I'm afraid it's top sekrit


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will love a foulonne wallet too but I just purchased another not too long ago. It'll have to wait. I like the Quadri in a rich wine shade. It looks greatly versatile.



I don't have a specific color in mind yet--just waiting to see one that I love at first sight. I have a LP cuir wallet and I love it's softness. And a few Veau Foulonne coin purses and I like that they feel sturdy yet light.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i would like another foulonne wallet too but they didnt have the colour i wanted in stock.
> 
> I tried on the small quadri and it's just a tinge too small for me. thinkng of getting the exotic patch since LC is bringing it back for Sp 2015, according to the runway show


Omg........I love that bag!!!  So beautiful and unique, wow!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Omg........I love that bag!!!  So beautiful and unique, wow!!!



yeah, it's very french boho. I tried on the LP Cuir many times and it's just not me. This holds its shape very well.

I also tried on this fur jacket from RTW collex. If it looks bulky on the model, it certainly was bulky on me.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> i would like another foulonne wallet too but they didnt have the colour i wanted in stock.
> 
> I tried on the small quadri and it's just a tinge too small for me. thinkng of getting the exotic patch since LC is bringing it back for Sp 2015, according to the runway show



I like itwhat is it made of in between the patchwork?


----------



## seton

> I like itwhat is it made of in between the patchwork?



the version that I showed was wool. spring/summer versions were in cotton canvas last time.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> the version that I showed was wool. spring/summer versions were in cotton canvas last time.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I don't have a specific color in mind yet--just waiting to see one that I love at first sight. I have a LP cuir wallet and I love it's softness. And a few Veau Foulonne coin purses and I like that they feel sturdy yet light.



I'm in love with the a LP cuir wallet that is currently on sale over at whatshebuys.com  I like how there is a slot for the phone and the wrist strap. I do like the foulone coin purses too as they will be great when I need to downsize to a smaller wallet. Very nice to hear they are sturdy and yet light, the key merits of a great purse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> how you flatter me! I'm afraid it's top sekrit



Lol! I'll keep my eyes peeled for your reveal then. : )


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> yeah, it's very french boho. I tried on the LP Cuir many times and it's just not me. This holds its shape very well.
> 
> I also tried on this fur jacket from RTW collex. If it looks bulky on the model, it certainly was bulky on me.


 
Very pretty jacket though.


----------



## seton

Saks upcoming F&F is excluding LC now, Jeez.


----------



## AlinaRose

Saks has the large Le Pliage in so many colors right now! I'm seriously considering nabbing a couple for myself and a bilberry for my mom.


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> Saks upcoming F&F is excluding LC now, Jeez.



Is this the norm for department stores?  I was going to try and spread out purchases since I just bought a non LC bag & supposed to be on a "ban", but the discounts going on now are tempting me!   I would hope other sales before the holidays? !


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Saks upcoming F&F is excluding LC now, Jeez.


What???? Excluding LC.........geezzzz.


----------



## seton

Mama20 said:


> Is this the norm for department stores?  I was going to try and spread out purchases since I just bought a non LC bag & supposed to be on a "ban", but the discounts going on now are tempting me!   I would hope other sales before the holidays? !



This is the first time Bloomies and Saks excluded LC from F&F. This is a terrible trend.


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> This is the first time Bloomies and Saks excluded LC from F&F. This is a terrible trend.



Ugh oh  ...thanks for info.  I knew about the bloomingdales excluding,  but still learning the LC ways!  Thanks again!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> This is the first time Bloomies and Saks excluded LC from F&F. This is a terrible trend.


I agree, terrible trend.  Guess I will continue to buy my LC from bagshop, since I always seem to get good deals there!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I agree, terrible trend.  Guess I will continue to buy my LC from bagshop, since I always seem to get good deals there!



do u prefer bagshop over sandpoint? how is their packaging?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> do u prefer bagshop over sandpoint? how is their packaging?


 
Just sent you a pm!


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Mama! I'm the one whom bought the backpack,  in bilberry. I've been thinking about it for a long time (since last year) and I wasn't sure about jt but since I have a little boy, I thought this will be good to have when we head to the playground or go cycling together.



Hi- just checking if you received your backpack...I think I might finally order tonight.   I've been trying to decide on black le pliage,  neo, or planetes,  but might just order backpack first.  I wish we had a store close by to compare everything...just have to order & hope I love it!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Hi- just checking if you received your backpack...I think I might finally order tonight.   I've been trying to decide on black le pliage,  neo, or planetes,  but might just order backpack first.  I wish we had a store close by to compare everything...just have to order & hope I love it!


 
I have the black and plum large Planetes, love them both!!!!  I hate this line is being discontinued.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> I have the black and plum large Planetes, love them both!!!!  I hate this line is being discontinued.



Thanks for your input!   I've been reading reviews on all of them & just got more confused   I don't NEED another black bag, but still WANT one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Hi- just checking if you received your backpack...I think I might finally order tonight.   I've been trying to decide on black le pliage,  neo, or planetes,  but might just order backpack first.  I wish we had a store close by to compare everything...just have to order & hope I love it!



Hi there, my order was just shipped out today, due to the large cosmetic pouch (in graphite) being sold out. I changed it to Bilberry so that my order can be shipped out immediately. Not too sure if you reside in the US but at least you have an option to return it if it does not meet your needs. I read a lot of reviews on the various shopping sites as I noticed it was not mentioned much here. 

Here is the link to the reviews. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-backpack/3023122

It might take some time for me to receive it as I reside out of US. Have fun deciding on which color. I know I had a hard time choosing but eventually I decided upon Bilberry.


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Thanks for your input!   I've been reading reviews on all of them & just got more confused   I don't NEED another black bag, but still WANT one


 
I have many black bags, but the Longchamp bags are light weight and all of my leather designer bags are pretty heavy when loaded up....  The Planetes works when I don't feel like carrying them.  Now, I am waiting for my large LH Le Pliage in camel (a discontinued color that I always wanted and was lucky enough to recently find).


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi there, my order was just shipped out today, due to the large cosmetic pouch (in graphite) being sold out. I changed it to Bilberry so that my order can be shipped out immediately. Not too sure if you reside in the US but at least you have an option to return it if it does not meet your needs. I read a lot of reviews on the various shopping sites as I noticed it was not mentioned much here.
> 
> Here is the link to the reviews.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-backpack/3023122
> 
> It might take some time for me to receive it as I reside out of US. Have fun deciding on which color. I know I had a hard time choosing but eventually I decided upon Bilberry.



Oh no! the graphite cosmetic case is sold out?!  I had it in my cart this morning and haven't checked yet.   I am in the states...just wish I could check them all out in person- oh well... I'll still shop   Hope you get everything soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Oh no! the graphite cosmetic case is sold out?!  I had it in my cart this morning and haven't checked yet.   I am in the states...just wish I could check them all out in person- oh well... I'll still shop   Hope you get everything soon!



I was able to purchase the graphite cosmetic case but received an email from the shop informing me it needs to be backordered. I guess if you do not mind waiting for it, that is an option for you. I am excited for them. Can't wait but need to wait. 

There is a chance you might receive it earlier than I do. Do post your thoughts and what you can fit in them: backpack and cosmetic case. Will love to see!


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was able to purchase the graphite cosmetic case but received an email from the shop informing me it needs to be backordered. I guess if you do not mind waiting for it, that is an option for you. I am excited for them. Can't wait but need to wait.
> 
> There is a chance you might receive it earlier than I do. Do post your thoughts and what you can fit in them: backpack and cosmetic case. Will love to see!



I will & please do the same...makes waiting easier if we have pics to tide us over


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> I will & please do the same...makes waiting easier if we have pics to tide us over



Definitely! Good reference for ladies whom are considering them too.


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Oh no! the graphite cosmetic case is sold out?!  I had it in my cart this morning and haven't checked yet.   I am in the states...just wish I could check them all out in person- oh well... I'll still shop   Hope you get everything soon!


 
If it was in your cart, call or email them and tell them.  They might still find it for you.  I have found they have EXCELLENT customer service!!!!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> If it was in your cart, call or email them and tell them.  They might still find it for you.  I have found they have EXCELLENT customer service!!!!



Great- I will check thanks...and good to know about customer service!  I forgot to ask...does neo fold up?  I know planetes does not & le pliage does...trying to learn about LC


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Great- I will check thanks...and good to know about customer service!  I forgot to ask...does neo fold up?  I know planetes does not & le pliage does...trying to learn about LC


 
Not sure if Neo folds up, I notice they don't have the metal snaps like Le Pliage does. The Neo does not appeal to me, because I don't like the plastic looking zipper, and the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Not sure if Neo folds up, I notice they don't have the metal snaps like Le Pliage does. The Neo does not appeal to me, because I don't like the plastic looking zipper, and the strap is not adjustable.



OK thanks- I have not looked into neo much just that it was an all black bag option


----------



## sugarbites16

Im looking for LM metal pink gold, LC stores here in PH told me that it's a limited edition and they wont have a stock for it anymore coz it's phased out already, i can see online sellers have that design, but is it authentic? Where do they get that design if its already phased out?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## inverved

I'm impatiently waiting for my black Planetes large tote (long handle) to arrive. I should have it on Monday, according to tracking.

The next one I am eyeing is the bilberry Neo large tote (long handle).


----------



## TGramman

Thinking about the Neo large in bilberry, too. Security line, airport, LC tote. Seems like a perfect accessory. New to this brand, though.


----------



## elisian

Hey guys! I was super skeptical about Longchamp's prices for a long time but after owning one in college - a white large Le Pliage - and putting it thru endless abuse, I was convinced. It took 3 years of 10+ lbs books to kill that thing... ! But the white color did not serve too well. In fact it looked awfully dirty most of the time I owned it.

So... next I'm thinking of getting a sober practical color like green or blue. But I would love something both fun and classic! Are there any print Le Pliages worth looking at?


----------



## seton

elisian said:


> Hey guys! I was super skeptical about Longchamp's prices for a long time but after owning one in college - a white large Le Pliage - and putting it thru endless abuse, I was convinced. It took 3 years of 10+ lbs books to kill that thing... ! But the white color did not serve too well. In fact it looked awfully dirty most of the time I owned it.
> 
> So... next I'm thinking of getting a sober practical color like green or blue. But I would love something both fun and classic! Are there any print Le Pliages worth looking at?



There is no dark green right now. There is Mint pliage which is kinda teal. For blues, there is Navy pliage which is a classic and popular.


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi there, my order was just shipped out today, due to the large cosmetic pouch (in graphite) being sold out. I changed it to Bilberry so that my order can be shipped out immediately. Not too sure if you reside in the US but at least you have an option to return it if it does not meet your needs. I read a lot of reviews on the various shopping sites as I noticed it was not mentioned much here.
> 
> Here is the link to the reviews.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-backpack/3023122
> 
> It might take some time for me to receive it as I reside out of US. Have fun deciding on which color. I know I had a hard time choosing but eventually I decided upon Bilberry.



I received my backpack & cosmetic pouch today!  I only looked them over quickly because I'm sick, but everything looks great!   The backpack is the perfect size for what I need it for...I'll try to post pics when I feel better!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> I received my backpack & cosmetic pouch today!  I only looked them over quickly because I'm sick, but everything looks great!   The backpack is the perfect size for what I need it for...I'll try to post pics when I feel better!


 
Sorry you are under the weather.    Feel better soon!  Look forward to your pics!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Sorry you are under the weather.    Feel better soon!  Look forward to your pics!



Thanks!  Moms can't be sick so gotta get better fast!    I wish I just ordered the other 2 totes I wanted from past 20% off sale, but had to behave...maybe next time!  Now have to get that mini camel LC out of my mind from NR!  It wasn't even on my list!  I probably would have gotten it, but I was in a hurry and also had a coughing fit so had to leave to get some water! Oh well


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Thanks!  Moms can't be sick so gotta get better fast!    I wish I just ordered the other 2 totes I wanted from past 20% off sale, but had to behave...maybe next time!  Now have to get that mini camel LC out of my mind from NR!  It wasn't even on my list!  I probably would have gotten it, but I was in a hurry and also had a coughing fit so had to leave to get some water! Oh well


 
It might still be there when you are well enough to return!


----------



## seton

cant wait to see pix.

i was about to pull the trigger on my roseau heritage bag but it was made in china. oh well, the wait goes on!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> I received my backpack & cosmetic pouch today!  I only looked them over quickly because I'm sick, but everything looks great!   The backpack is the perfect size for what I need it for...I'll try to post pics when I feel better!


 
I am slated to receive them on 29th! I am so happy for you that the backpack is the perfect size for you. Wishing you a speedy recovery! My child is also down with the flu. Take good care and looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Thanks!  Moms can't be sick so gotta get better fast!    I wish I just ordered the other 2 totes I wanted from past 20% off sale, but had to behave...maybe next time!  Now have to get that mini camel LC out of my mind from NR!  It wasn't even on my list!  I probably would have gotten it, but I was in a hurry and also had a coughing fit so had to leave to get some water! Oh well



+1 on Moms can't fall sick. You are right on the Camel mini, I can't seem to get it out of my head too.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> It might still be there when you are well enough to return!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I am slated to receive them on 29th! I am so happy for you that the backpack is the perfect size for you. Wishing you a speedy recovery! My child is also down with the flu. Take good care and looking forward to your pictures!





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 on Moms can't fall sick. You are right on the Camel mini, I can't seem to get it out of my head too.



It was still there waiting for me at NR   I usually feel worse in the morning and night so ran out really quick in the afternoon with a shopping buddy who wanted to go to NR just to look at bags too   ...saw the 2 mini camel LC...bought one and will sleep on if it is practical for me to have the short handles while running around with kids...usually I like shoulder carry option...

So my updated wishlist would be:  Navy LH large or medium and black LH le pliage or planetes large...who knows what else after those...gotta stay away from NR (ya right) because a camel mini wasn't even on my list!

frenziedhandbag...excited you will get your goodies soon and hope your little one feels better soon too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> So my updated wishlist would be:  Navy LH large or medium and black LH le pliage or planetes large...who knows what else after those...gotta stay away from NR (ya right) because a camel mini wasn't even on my list!
> 
> frenziedhandbag...excited you will get your goodies soon and hope your little one feels better soon too!



Hooray on getting the mini SH! The list will grow but it is okay as LC is so functional. I use them more than any other bags.   At least you have NR to check out the bags in person and at good pricing too. WIN! 

I enjoy the LH when I am with my child. When he is at school, I switch to the mini SH. It is a genuine hardworking little bag. Fit tons. Don't let the size deceive you. Lol! 

Thank you on the well wishes. He is better now, just a tad grumpy and tired after all the medicine. The package is clearing customs I think and I have an inkling it might be delivered slightly earlier. Love FEDEX!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> It was still there waiting for me at NR   I usually feel worse in the morning and night so ran out really quick in the afternoon with a shopping buddy who wanted to go to NR just to look at bags too   ...saw the 2 mini camel LC...bought one and will sleep on if it is practical for me to have the short handles while running around with kids...usually I like shoulder carry option...
> 
> So my updated wishlist would be:  Navy LH large or medium and black LH le pliage or planetes large...who knows what else after those...gotta stay away from NR (ya right) because a camel mini wasn't even on my list!
> 
> frenziedhandbag...excited you will get your goodies soon and hope your little one feels better soon too!


Yay!!!  Glad you went back to get it!  How do you like the color?  I think it's pretty, but adding others to my updated wish list too.  Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray on getting the mini SH! The list will grow but it is okay as LC is so functional. I use them more than any other bags.   At least you have NR to check out the bags in person and at good pricing too. WIN!
> 
> I enjoy the LH when I am with my child. When he is at school, I switch to the mini SH. It is a genuine hardworking little bag. Fit tons. Don't let the size deceive you. Lol!
> 
> Thank you on the well wishes. He is better now, just a tad grumpy and tired after all the medicine. The package is clearing customs I think and I have an inkling it might be delivered slightly earlier. Love FEDEX![
> /QUOTE
> 
> Glad your little one is better!  Did you receive your goodies?!  Thanks for your input that the bag is useful even with kids   I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Yay!!!  Glad you went back to get it!  How do you like the color?  I think it's pretty, but adding others to my updated wish list too.  Feel better soon!!!




I really like the goldish color!  Thanks for the well wishes...slowly feeling normal   What's on your updated wish list?!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> I really like the goldish color!  Thanks for the well wishes...slowly feeling normal   What's on your updated wish list?!


 
The large LH Le Pliage in bilberry, and the pouchette in lemon are next on my list, followed by the LM Metal large travel tote in gold, and the large LH Le Pliage in red and chocolate.


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> The large LH Le Pliage in bilberry, and the pouchette in lemon are next on my list, followed by the LM Metal large travel tote in gold, and the large LH Le Pliage in red and chocolate.



Awesome choices!  I'm thinking what I "must have" next for whenever there is a good sale


----------



## seton

i still havent made a dent on my WL yet

1. had a close call on a Roseau Heritage but it was not MIF. I should be able to check it off by end of yr.
2. thinking of getting Pliage Heritage wallet. I dont like the change that LC made to most of the old wallets. This one still has the old layout.
3. LLH LP in slate with pouch
4. S Morris LP
5. Paprika foulonne bag
6. more zippy purses
7. more LE 1899s


----------



## MahoganyQT

The chocolate backpack is calling my name...hopefully I will be able to snag one on sale!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> The chocolate backpack is calling my name...hopefully I will be able to snag one on sale!


 
If I see a LC sale, will let you know!


----------



## seton

1.  Roseau Heritage 
2.  Pliage Heritage wallet
3. LP 1899 in slate with pouch
4. S Morris LP done
5. Paprika foulonne bag
6. more zippy purses done
7. more LE 1899s


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> If I see a LC sale, will let you know!




Thanks!!!


----------



## seton

seton said:


> 1.  Roseau Heritage
> 2.  Pliage Heritage wallet
> 3. LP 1899 in slate with pouch
> 4. S Morris LP done
> 5. Paprika foulonne bag
> 6. more zippy purses done
> 7. more LE 1899s



I crossd off #3 with the ill-timed sandspt sale. 
Then I thought, in for a penny, in for a pound - so I ordered Candy and Poppy 1899s also since I dont like any of the spring LP colors. My only token show of restraint was giving up on the Slate pouch and no longer desiring the Heritage wallet. . . . . 

Since I just bought a BV one. 

So new list:

1.  Roseau Heritage tote
2. Paprika foulonne bag or pouch
3. more LE 1899s
4. LPCuir coin purse in bilberry


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ordered the chocolate backpack on sale from Sandspoint....now I think I'm done for a while!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Ordered the chocolate backpack on sale from Sandspoint....now I think I'm done for a while!



Hooray! Hope you love the backpack as much as I do!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Glad your little one is better!  Did you receive your goodies?!  Thanks for your input that the bag is useful even with kids   I think it's a keeper!



Thank goodness he fully recovered before our vacation. The goodies arrived in good order. I didn't manage to post a full reveal but randomly posted in "show us your LC" thread of the MLH LM Metal in gold (I love this one so much, keep staring at it), the bilberry large cosmetic case (practicality and beauty all in one, so functional,  need the next 25% sale to add the camel to my collection), the backpack (my wonderful companion on my trip) and the last one ~ the mini cuir crossbody in red which I need to get round to protecting it first before I start using it. The leather seems more hardy, contrary to what I initially expected. I'll post on it once I test run it. 

Glad you are keeping the mini SH! Enjoy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I crossd off #3 with the ill-timed sandspt sale.
> Then I thought, in for a penny, in for a pound - so I ordered Candy and Poppy 1899s also since I dont like any of the spring LP colors. My only token show of restraint was giving up on the Slate pouch and no longer desiring the Heritage wallet. . . . .
> 
> Since I just bought a BV one.
> 
> So new list:
> 
> 1.  Roseau Heritage tote
> 2. Paprika foulonne bag or pouch
> 3. more LE 1899s
> 4. LPCuir coin purse in bilberry



I'm looking forward to seeing your goodies!


----------



## seton

I would, if Sand Pt ever ships out my order. How long do they usually take? Sheesh.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I would, if Sand Pt ever ships out my order. How long do they usually take? Sheesh.



Do you really want an answer to that??!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I would, if Sand Pt ever ships out my order. How long do they usually take? Sheesh.


 
I never ordered from them....so far only my favorite eBay Seller (who goes to France every couple months), Nordies, and Bagsop for LC, and both have fast shipping.  Hope you get your goodies soon, can't wait to see, especially the Poppy!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> I would, if Sand Pt ever ships out my order. How long do they usually take? Sheesh.



My past orders hace taken 2-7 days to ship I believe.


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> I would, if Sand Pt ever ships out my order. How long do they usually take? Sheesh.




If they have the item in stock it ships fast. My backpack shipped on yesterday. If they have to order it it takes a looooong time!


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> If they have the item in stock it ships fast. My backpack shipped on yesterday. If they have to order it it takes a looooong time!



Yep!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> For now, these have been constantly on my mind and I hope I can add them to my collection over time.
> 1. Backpack in amethyst or bilberry-acquired
> 2. Eiffel Tower tote in Dark Grey or Fuschia
> 3. Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Red or Amethyst-acquired
> 4. Le Pliage Cuir Small in Bilberry
> 5. Veal Foulonne Travel Clutch in Red or Gatsby Sport Clutch in Red
> 6. Le Pliage Cuir Zip around Coin Purse in Amethyst or Red
> 7. Le Pliage Pouchette in Bilberry or Mint or Pink-acquired



Crossed most of it with the recent Bagshop & Sandspoint 25% sale. 

New updated list: 
1. MSH Eiffel Tower tote in Fuschia
2. LLH Eiffel Tower tote in Fusil 
3. LP Cuir Zip Around Coin Purse (waiting for new spring colors)


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> I have these on my next purchase list in no particular order:
> 
> Statue of Liberty LH in Graphite
> SH LP in gunmetal or bilberry  - *purchased SH gunmetal in Oct.*
> LC Cosmetic pouch in camel - *purchased in Oct.*
> Large LM Metal travel bag in gold
> Personalized LP LH, main color black or gunmetal with beige stripe.


 
Geez....I am constantly changing my mind when it comes to Longchamp colors...   My updated next to purchase list "as of today:"

LH large LP in gunmetal
LH large LP in Bilberry 
LH large LP in chocolate
Large LP Travel Tote in gunmetal


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Geez....I am constantly changing my mind when it comes to Longchamp colors...   My updated next to purchase list "as of l



I'm with you on colors and I an pretty sure there will be new spring colors to tempt us again.


----------



## Mama20

Mama20 said:


> It was still there waiting for me at NR   I usually feel worse in the morning and night so ran out really quick in the afternoon with a shopping buddy who wanted to go to NR just to look at bags too   ...saw the 2 mini camel LC...bought one and will sleep on if it is practical for me to have the short handles while running around with kids...usually I like shoulder carry option...
> 
> So my updated wishlist would be:  Navy LH large or medium and black LH le pliage or planetes large...who knows what else after those...gotta stay away from NR (ya right) because a camel mini wasn't even on my list!
> 
> frenziedhandbag...excited you will get your goodies soon and hope your little one feels better soon too!



So..."Santa" will be bringing my navy LH LP, black large planetes,  small camel cosmetic case,  & coin purse   I still want a medium LH LP someday,  but that can wait...I hope


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sooo, bagshop is offering 20% off and I've been eyeing the gold LP Metal LH medium bag, and our resident enabler Chiedel said it was a great bag....so I left ban island tonight, just for a little while..&#128537;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> So..."Santa" will be bringing my navy LH LP, black large planetes,  small camel cosmetic case,  & coin purse   I still want a medium LH LP someday,  but that can wait...I hope



Splendid choices! Be sure to let us know how they work out for you when they arrive!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Sooo, bagshop is offering 20% off and I've been eyeing the gold LP Metal LH medium bag, and our resident enabler Chiedel said it was a great bag....so I left ban island tonight, just for a little while..&#128537;



She enabled me too. You will love it if you love camel. I can't stop staring at my LM metal MLH in gold and it is such a joy to carry too. The straps will only get softer and it hugs you literally.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frenziedhandbag said:


> She enabled me too. You will love it if you love camel. I can't stop staring at my LM metal MLH in gold and it is such a joy to carry too. The straps will only get softer and it hugs you literally.




So glad you like your Gold Metal bag..I'm sure I won't regret yet another LC purchase! I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> So glad you like your Gold Metal bag..I'm sure I won't regret yet another LC purchase! I can't wait for it to get here.



Definitely no regrets! So far I've loved each and every one of my LC. It's only a battle of handles, sizes and the mind boggling colors. I can't wait for you to receive it too. Woo hoo!


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> So glad you like your Gold Metal bag..I'm sure I won't regret yet another LC purchase! I can't wait for it to get here.



Yay- congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Yay- congrats!




Thanks


----------



## Mama20

Mama20 said:


> So..."Santa" will be bringing my navy LH LP, black large planetes,  small camel cosmetic case,  & coin purse   I still want a medium LH LP someday,  but that can wait...I hope



Ok...just saw a large LH black LP on a lady shopping- I want one!   I want too many colors!...medium black or navy LH, and large LH LP in all colors!  That should cover it


----------



## seton

Mama20 said:


> Ok...just saw a large LH black LP on a lady shopping- I want one!   I want too many colors!...medium black or navy LH, and large LH LP in all colors!  That should cover it



that was what i was carrying today. i saw 5 bag twins, including the woman sitting near my table at the restaurant.

i prefer black or bilberry or slate over navy


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> that was what i was carrying today. i saw 5 bag twins, including the woman sitting near my table at the restaurant.
> 
> i prefer black or bilberry or slate over navy



Awesome!   I hope I can see the colors in person someday...never saw bilberry or slate yet...I'm sure they'll be added to my growing list..
How many large LH LP does one need? !   oh and 5 bag twins in 1 day is a lot!  I rarely see longchamp out and about.


----------



## seton

some pix for inspiration


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> some pix for inspiration



So much enabling in the Longchamp threads!   Lol!  Thanks for pics!  Do you have the large?  I have not seen the medium in person yet...ok so black is on the list for sure


----------



## seton

Mama20 said:


> So much enabling in the Longchamp threads!   Lol!  Thanks for pics!  Do you have the large?  I have not seen the medium in person yet...ok so black is on the list for sure



of course the large


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> of course the large



Ok one more question   do you have a black planetes or neo?  I'm contemplating having 2 black large bags! This is so addicting!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> Ok...just saw a large LH black LP on a lady shopping- I want one!   I want too many colors!...medium black or navy LH, and large LH LP in all colors!  That should cover it




And the list continues....lol


----------



## Mama20

MahoganyQT said:


> And the list continues....lol



I know right? !  How did I get into this predicament?!


----------



## seton

Mama20 said:


> Ok one more question   do you have a black planetes or neo?  I'm contemplating having 2 black large bags! This is so addicting!!!



No. I have the SM LP black 1899 with white handles also.
I wouldnt do black planetes. I like the textured, contrasting handles.


----------



## seton

kate middleton says get the black 1899


----------



## Mama20

seton said:


> kate middleton says get the black 1899



Love it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mama20 said:


> I know right? !  How did I get into this predicament?!




The same way I always do!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Awesome!   I hope I can see the colors in person someday...never saw bilberry or slate yet...I'm sure they'll be added to my growing list..
> How many large LH LP does one need? !   oh and 5 bag twins in 1 day is a lot!  I rarely see longchamp out and about.


 
I rarely see them when I'm out.  But I saw two in the super market today:  medium LH in beige and small LH in slate.  Oh, I did see a small LH in gunmetal about a month ago.  I have probably seen 10 total in the past 2-3 months.  I've been thinking about the large LH in black!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Sooo, bagshop is offering 20% off and I've been eyeing the gold LP Metal LH medium bag, and our resident enabler Chiedel said it was a great bag....so I left ban island tonight, just for a little while..&#55357;&#56857;


 

Me, enabler?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Awesome!   I hope I can see the colors in person someday...never saw bilberry or slate yet...I'm sure they'll be added to my growing list..
> How many large LH LP does one need? !   oh and 5 bag twins in 1 day is a lot!  I rarely see longchamp out and about.



I see LLH LPs everyday. At least 5 to 10. Lots of planetes too. Lots of LC love in my country.  

I have yet to own my first LLH LP, looking forward to scoring it in the form of the gunmetal LP LLH Eiffel. I have a feeling it might bring on more LPs though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Black medium LH metal.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Black medium LH metal.


----------



## seton

New WL List:
(we'll see how many I knock off by the end of the yr )

1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap (doubtful)
2. Orange bag (doubtful)
3. Cuir sneakers
4. Orange pouch
5. Keyring - either LPCuir or Balzane
6. Pliage Heritage bracelet
7. Purple card/coin purse (might do a different brand)


----------



## arlynne22

I would really like to have a neo in turquoise.  turquoise is love.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> New WL List:
> (we'll see how many I knock off by the end of the yr )
> 
> 1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap (doubtful)
> 2. Orange bag (doubtful)
> 3. Cuir sneakers
> 4. Orange pouch
> 5. Keyring - either LPCuir or Balzane
> 6. Pliage Heritage bracelet
> 7. Purple card/coin purse (might do a different brand)



Have you tried on the cuir sneakers? They look so comfortable. The leather anyways.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Have you tried on the cuir sneakers? They look so comfortable. The leather anyways.



I tried on a bunch actually. They were comfortable enough (I cant judge well since I have wide feet) but the big problem is that they dont come in half sizes and I think I am a half size. We'll see. 
I'm gonna try again with thick socks.


----------



## missywinter

I want to have turq backpack.. but now worldwide oos


----------



## MahoganyQT

Red LH Medium LP after seeing a gorgeous one posted here.


----------



## mills

I'd have to say I'm still eyeing the Le Cuir. I have a Foulonne put away for Xmas but I keep going back to the store to check out the Cuir and questioning my decision, I'm so hopeless! I love both of them. I am just really drawn to the smooshy leather of the Cuir. There's only a small black in stock which on my just over 5" frame is fine but I worry it wouldn't be big enough for the bits and pieces I need to carry around when I'm out with my toddler. Aargh decisions decisions!


----------



## thedseer

For 2015, I'm hoping to add red, gunmetal, and black from the classic colors. Not sure on sizes.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I tried on a bunch actually. They were comfortable enough (I cant judge well since I have wide feet) but the big problem is that they dont come in half sizes and I think I am a half size. We'll see.
> I'm gonna try again with thick socks.



I was just looking at these in the sale but none of the colors will work for me this season. Very nice looking though!


----------



## cheidel

I keep changing my mind on which color I want next, as of today, I am eyeing the Bilberry and the Deep Red.  The Bilberry has been calling out to me lately!


----------



## EGBDF

I keep looking at the smaller Quadri satchel and one of the Au Sultan bags in the sale but my bag closet is telling me There is No More Room!


----------



## seton

seton said:


> New WL List:
> (we'll see how many I knock off by the end of the yr )
> 
> 1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap (doubtful)
> 2. Orange bag (doubtful) - moved to possible
> 3. Cuir sneakers - working on it
> 4. Orange pouch - ordered
> 5. Keyring - either LPCuir or Balzane
> 6. Pliage Heritage bracelet
> 7. Purple card/coin purse (might do a different brand)




New list: 
1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap in Marine
2. Orange bag 
3. Cuir sneakers 
4. something in the spring2015 blue - I like it in Heritage





EGBDF said:


> I keep looking at the smaller Quadri satchel and one of the Au Sultan bags in the sale but my bag closet is telling me There is No More Room!



The small Quadri is cute. 
The Sultans used to be half off in the sale. This sale is lame. Also, I think I prefer the sewn jockey logo vs the metal logo.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> New list:
> 1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap in Marine
> 2. Orange bag
> 3. Cuir sneakers
> 4. something in the spring2015 blue - I like it in Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small Quadri is cute.
> The Sultans used to be half off in the sale. This sale is lame. Also, I think I prefer the sewn jockey logo vs the metal logo.



They reduced some of the bags further online-some are half off. But the 'sale' shoes are back to full price! I ordered 2 LM clutches and now they are further reduced. Oh well.

I like the embossing better in general because it's more inconspicuous.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> They reduced some of the bags further online-some are half off. But the 'sale' shoes are back to full price! I ordered 2 LM clutches and now they are further reduced. Oh well.
> 
> I like the embossing better in general because it's more inconspicuous.




Yeah, I bought one LMCuir pouch too! Oh well. At least, at least I know it's MIF.
I will post a pic of my updated collex soon.

The foulonne is not half off. That was what I was waiting on. They went to half off last time.


----------



## seton

I've always admired Crystal's Sultan. It looks so nice in her video. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77a6dOX0vyg

If I see the embossed one again the next time I am there and it's MIF, I'm gonna take it as a sign.


----------



## RochRumRunner

I just received my "loved" LE Pliage Orange large long handles and used it for the last two days...I never thought I'd be moving out of my speedy. 

Two kids + wintertime + hats/mittens + toys + diapers + bright color = BLISS!!! 

What's next XL tote, gun metal gray, navy...my list is growing. Now I know why this bag is a favorite, it just makes life a little easier.


----------



## sleepykris

I was at the Longchamp store today for the clearance sale and saw the new spring colors for the le pliage line. The only one that caught my eye was the new blue, it's a royal blue and so lovely.  I held back as I have a new unused bilberry pliage but  I may getting the large pliage tote soon in this new blue.


----------



## bizchick

Black customized Le Pliage in small with long handles, gold hardware and either a grey or beige stripe  (I haven't decided yet lol)


----------



## cheidel

sleepykris said:


> I was at the Longchamp store today for the clearance sale and saw the new spring colors for the le pliage line. The only one that caught my eye was the new blue, it's a royal blue and so lovely.  I held back as I have a new unused bilberry pliage but  I may getting the large pliage tote soon in this new blue.




I saw the new blue on Nordies web site last week.  It's gorgeous, and now on my wish list!


----------



## shopmom3

New here..eyeing the large tote in poppy.


----------



## EGBDF

shopmom3 said:


> New here..eyeing the large tote in poppy.



Hello shopmom3, welcome to the forum!


----------



## shopmom3

Thank you!: I really think I love all of them! :greengrin:


----------



## cheidel

shopmom3 said:


> New here..eyeing the large tote in poppy.




Welcome!  So many lovely colors to choose from.    Such a great carefree bag.


----------



## AmyEclectic

I'm more the leather type so the pliage cuir is on my list! Hope to purchase one when I'm in Paris soon.


----------



## SofiaC

AmyEclectic said:


> I'm more the leather type so the pliage cuir is on my list! Hope to purchase one when I'm in Paris soon.


Hi Amy, u will not regret getting the Cuir. The leather is tdf and so light.


----------



## SofiaC

Would love to own a black med SH Planetes. Can anyone tell me if it is worth getting in terms of the material? Will d corners fray easily like the Le Pliage?


----------



## shopmom3

I am new here and was planning to go with the large le pliage but am really unsure of the size...is there somewhere I can go to see a size comparison of the medium and large?  Would love to see them being carried on the shoulder.  Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shopmom3 said:


> I am new here and was planning to go with the large le pliage but am really unsure of the size...is there somewhere I can go to see a size comparison of the medium and large?  Would love to see them being carried on the shoulder.  Thanks



Hi! There are some mod shots in thid thread. Hope it is helpful to you. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-in-action-682718.html


----------



## seton

shopmom3 said:


> I am new here and was planning to go with the large le pliage but am really unsure of the size...is there somewhere I can go to see a size comparison of the medium and large?  Would love to see them being carried on the shoulder.  Thanks



dont know what size u are but this YTer does a good job modelling and comparing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On8UGQRJ4BU


----------



## seton

A 1623 is in my near future. 




bizchick said:


> Black customized Le Pliage in small with long handles, gold hardware and either a grey or beige stripe  (I haven't decided yet lol)



sounds lovely. dont forget to post when you get it.


----------



## shopmom3

Thanks for the help seton and frenziedhandbag!  I have to say though it is a tough call for medium or large...


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> kate middleton says get the black 1899




I just did!  Should be arriving tomorrow!  I can't wait to get it.  Thank you, ladies for answering my questions about this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shopmom3 said:


> Thanks for the help seton and frenziedhandbag!  I have to say though it is a tough call for medium or large...



I understand your dilemma. I had the same when I started out. Perhaps the "what is in your bag" thread can give a better idea of what you can carry with you. I love both sizes and to me, they serve different purposes and I love both of them. The medium is a "me" bag, sufficient for my own essentials. The large is perfect when I need to bring along my child's things when we are out and great for travelling too. Guess it depends your purpose and the amount of things you carry with you. Don't forget to post when you get one.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> dont know what size u are but this YTer does a good job modelling and comparing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On8UGQRJ4BU


I agree, she does a good job.  I have watched many of her videos!


----------



## cheidel

shopmom3 said:


> Thanks for the help seton and frenziedhandbag!  I have to say though it is a tough call for medium or large...


I love the large size LP, great for travel and shopping!  All 6 of mine are large except my only SH which is medium.


----------



## seton

Chanticleer said:


> I just did!  Should be arriving tomorrow!  I can't wait to get it.  Thank you, ladies for answering my questions about this bag.



cant wait to see modeling pix 



cheidel said:


> I agree, she does a good job.  I have watched many of her videos!



I admit that I have only watched 1.5 of her vids. She has an accessible YT personality but I stopped watching the second vid when she said that LC wasnt even one of her faves. Yet, she has at least 11 LCs and named a LC as her One Handbag?


----------



## Lizzys

shopmom3 said:


> Thanks for the help seton and frenziedhandbag!  I have to say though it is a tough call for medium or large...


I too had a hard time deciding between a medium and large.  Most all my handbags are large tote type bags because I like to be able to carry a lot if I need to.  The smaller handbags I have just drive me crazy being such a tight fit.  

I finally decided on the medium and it arrived yesterday.  When I opened it I thought it looked quite small until I started filling it up and it holds everything I need including the large Ipad.  I bet I could fit a small umbrella in it too.  It is so cute I cannot stop looking at it.  I am glad I got this size because I wanted a change from all my totes and the medium looks more like a purse.  I will probably add a tote in the future but I bet I get another medium first 

I hope I haven't added to your confusion.  Sands Point has the Poppy color in the medium on sale for $100 and the large for $ 116.  Unfortunately the sale colors are a final sale.  Do you know what color of red the poppy is?  Is it more of a orange-red?

Good luck deciding and let us know what you get.


----------



## Sonnet34

I don't have any Longchamp bags (yet), but I'm dying to own the smaller shopping le pliage!! In black, chocolate, or gunmetal I think.

I want to start off with a (gently) used/abused one so I don't feel bad dragging it to unsavory areas of the hospital and throwing it around... It looks perfect for what I need. But I'm having trouble finding an authentic one though (not good at this) so I'm contemplating buying a new one from an authorized retailer... But then I'd feel so bad getting it dirty!! Arrrgh~ decisions.


----------



## cheidel

Sonnet34 said:


> I don't have any Longchamp bags (yet), but I'm dying to own the smaller shopping le pliage!! In black, chocolate, or gunmetal I think.
> 
> I want to start off with a (gently) used/abused one so I don't feel bad dragging it to unsavory areas of the hospital and throwing it around... It looks perfect for what I need. But I'm having trouble finding an authentic one though (not good at this) so I'm contemplating buying a new one from an authorized retailer... But then I'd feel so bad getting it dirty!! Arrrgh~ decisions.


The Longchamp Le Pliage can take a beating, and the colors you listed will hide stains well.  Also, I sprayed my LP with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent (which I also use on my leather bags).  Sandspointshop.com has a 20-40% off Longchamp sale now, not sure when it ends.  I do have gunmetal and I love the color!  Bagshop.com is also an authorized Longchamp retailer, be careful of buying pre-loved LP, lots of fakes out there.


----------



## Sonnet34

cheidel said:


> The Longchamp Le Pliage can take a beating, and the colors you listed will hide stains well.  Also, I sprayed my LP with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent (which I also use on my leather bags).  Sandspointshop.com has a 20-40% off Longchamp sale now, not sure when it ends.  I do have gunmetal and I love the color!  Bagshop.com is also an authorized Longchamp retailer, be careful of buying pre-loved LP, lots of fakes out there.



Ooh the Apple Garde is a fantastic idea! I have that already, and I've used it for some of my other (leather) bags, but forgot that it's also for fabric! Thanks for reminding me.

I saw the sale on sandspointshop.com but it looks like it's only for a few colors, and they're bright colors, unfortunately, or I would totally have pounced on it!


----------



## cheidel

Sonnet34 said:


> Ooh the Apple Garde is a fantastic idea! I have that already, and I've used it for some of my other (leather) bags, but forgot that it's also for fabric! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I saw the sale on sandspointshop.com but it looks like it's only for a few colors, and they're bright colors, unfortunately, or I would totally have pounced on it!


Yes, it seems the sale is for the colors that are being discontinued.


----------



## thedseer

Did not have bilberry on my radar, but after seeing a friend's, I am smitten. So black 1899, bilberry 2605, gunmetal 2605 or 1621.


----------



## cheidel

I finally decided, 1899 Noir will definitely be my next LP purchase!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> I finally decided, 1899 Noir will definitely be my next LP purchase!



I ordered a large gun metal LP after falling in love with yours. And for a special birthday gift (coming too soon), I ordered the LP Heritage in black with the red trim after seeing it and trying it on IRL. It's soooo pretty. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I ordered a large gun metal LP after falling in love with yours. And for a special birthday gift (coming too soon), I ordered the LP Heritage in black with the red trim after seeing it and trying it on IRL. It's soooo pretty. Can't wait to get it.


Yay!  Congrats on that gorgeous Heritage, can't wait to see.  I actually purchased my SH medium gunmetal first, fell in love with the color and ordered the large LH.  Such a great neutral!!!  I am sure you will love it, glad to be an enabler in a good way!   :giggles:


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> Did not have bilberry on my radar, but after seeing a friend's, I am smitten. So black 1899, bilberry 2605, gunmetal 2605 or 1621.



myrtille is 



cheidel said:


> I finally decided, 1899 Noir will definitely be my next LP purchase!



But you already have a noir 1899. An 1899-002, that is. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> I ordered a large gun metal LP after falling in love with yours. And for a special birthday gift (coming too soon), I ordered the LP Heritage in black with the red trim after seeing it and trying it on IRL. It's soooo pretty. Can't wait to get it.



That sounds fab! Can't wait to see ur LPH!


----------



## cherryann

I love the Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie in Ecru but I still dont know how I feel about the style since I've only owned the regular totes. How do you ladies feel about that particular style?


----------



## MissDee

Hi, I'm hoping to get the neo in black and a LP cosmetic bag as I like the top handle.

I have a LP in bilberry which I'm still really happy with but I love that the neo has a shoulder strap 

MissDee


----------



## LuvAllBags

Quadri Handbag in Navy...purchased yesterday!


----------



## Lc143

Longchamp neo in black &#128522;


----------



## seton

Lc143 said:


> Longchamp neo in black &#128522;




:welcome2: to the forum


----------



## Shoegal84

I was thinking about getting a simple and classic one like Neo shopper... But then I saw the lemon yellow colored Le Pliage large. Love at first sight...


----------



## seton

1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap in Marine
2. LP Ms Liberty - spring color
3. LP Cage 1623 pink


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am considering a Le Foulonne cosmetic pouch. Does anyone have one? I should have picked one up when I was in NY, but alas...there is always one that I regret not purchasing.

This one:

http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-foulonne/cosmetic-case-4549621?sku=27579


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> I am considering a Le Foulonne cosmetic pouch. Does anyone have one? I should have picked one up when I was in NY, but alas...there is always one that I regret not purchasing.
> 
> This one:
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-foulonne/cosmetic-case-4549621?sku=27579




i've been waiting for it to come out in new colors and they will finally be releasing it in the indigo next fall plus two more colors. i have the wallets and they are holding up well


ETA: looking at the current lineup of colors . . . . 
LC have already discontinued Mocha (it;s at the outlet) and I have a feeling (unconfirmed) that they will discontinue Duck Blue for the fall. HTH.


----------



## seton

seton said:


> 1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap in Marine
> 2. LP Ms Liberty - spring color - done
> 3. LP Cage  pink - done




1. Roseau Heritage w/ strap in Marine
2. LPC pouch in Blue or foulonne pouch in Blue
3. Miaou pouch
4. 1899 Cedar


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> i've been waiting for it to come out in new colors and they will finally be releasing it in the indigo next fall plus two more colors. i have the wallets and they are holding up well
> 
> 
> ETA: looking at the current lineup of colors . . . .
> LC have already discontinued Mocha (it;s at the outlet) and I have a feeling (unconfirmed) that they will discontinue Duck Blue for the fall. HTH.




Thanks! I am considering the Cognac or Vermillion. Indigo would be lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I am considering the Cognac or Vermillion. Indigo would be lovely!




Update: got the Cognac pouch. Will post pics this weekend!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I am really considering a Neo but the longchamp store is still not open.. late spring is it's ETA i am massively impatient at this point lol


----------



## cheidel

I have been thinking of Graphite the past couple weeks, would love that color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> I am really considering a Neo but the longchamp store is still not open.. late spring is it's ETA i am massively impatient at this point lol



I can imagine! Just wait until you see all those goodies. What color are you thinking for the Neo?



cheidel said:


> I have been thinking of Graphite the past couple weeks, would love that color!



Oh you will love it. I'm so glad that Seton pointed out the difference in the Gun Metal and Graphite. Both are beautiful but I like the Graphite just a tad more because of its luminous quality and its blueness.



LuvAllBags said:


> Update: got the Cognac pouch. Will post pics this weekend!



Congrats! Waiting to see.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> I can imagine! Just wait until you see all those goodies. What color are you thinking for the Neo?



Likely practical, navy or black... I do like the beige but it's not practical year round.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New Lemmings: 
&#128144; MLH LP in Malabar Pink
&#128144; Mini SH in Fig
&#128144; Small LP Cuir in Pebble
&#128144; Memphis Pouch in Powder or Cobalt

More lemmings that I need to see and try on in person:
&#128157; LP Heritage Crossbody in Opera
&#128157; Mini 3D tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just one more: 
&#128144; LM Cuir Pouch in Petal


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just got LP 1899 in Hydrangea and 1623 in Fuchsia from Bagshop. Got 1621 in Candy from eBay. 

Love all 3 colors, but Hydrangea is the fave.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> New Lemmings:
> &#128144; MLH LP in Malabar Pink
> &#128144; Mini SH in Fig
> &#128144; Small LP Cuir in Pebble
> &#128144; Memphis Pouch in Powder or Cobalt
> 
> More lemmings that I need to see and try on in person:
> &#128157; LP Heritage Crossbody in Opera
> &#128157; Mini 3D tote









LuvAllBags said:


> Just got LP 1899 in Hydrangea and 1623 in Fuchsia from Bagshop. Got 1621 in Candy from eBay.
> 
> Love all 3 colors, but Hydrangea is the fave.



mo pix plz.


----------



## tflowers921

A large bilberry tote, trying to decide between nylon & Neo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> mo pix plz. :d


+1!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> A large bilberry tote, trying to decide between nylon & Neo




Both are wonderful. I love both my Bilberry. Both are LEs.
You cant go wrong w/ Bilberry


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> A large bilberry tote, trying to decide between nylon & Neo



Bilberry is such a great color. I think the neo is a bit more plum colored than the regular pliage.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Both are wonderful. I love both my Bilberry. Both are LEs.
> You cant go wrong w/ Bilberry



Is that a HB pouch I see?

Bilberry is lovely!

I have Bilberry in the 1899 LLH LP  and still haven't used it. I'm holding off until the fall to use her. Takes a lot of will power not to use her (what willpower I know ).


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Both are wonderful. I love both my Bilberry. Both are LEs.
> You cant go wrong w/ Bilberry




I think I prefer the bilberry in nylon, thank you for the pics Seton! 
I feel your pain GP, I'm trying to hold off until July (my birthday is in August so close enough) but I'm really itching for this one!!!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> New Lemmings:
> &#128144; MLH LP in Malabar Pink
> &#128144; Mini SH in Fig
> &#128144; Small LP Cuir in Pebble
> &#128144; Memphis Pouch in Powder or Cobalt
> 
> More lemmings that I need to see and try on in person:
> &#128157; LP Heritage Crossbody in Opera
> &#128157; Mini 3D tote



Nice list here! A little bit of everything in every color. 

Any particular color for 3d tote?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Put the Neo on hold till i can get to try one on in person... so i snagged a Mint SLH instead lol 

Love the color and will sort the neo probably for fall/winter!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Both are wonderful. I love both my Bilberry. Both are LEs.
> You cant go wrong w/ Bilberry



Love these, seriously fantastic color. Of coarse i own an old Roots purse in deep purple so i guess i am drawn to it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Nice list here! A little bit of everything in every color.
> 
> Any particular color for 3d tote?



&#128518; I'm greedy in color sense. hmmmm, a burgundy or purple or gray?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128518; I'm greedy in color sense. hmmmm, a burgundy or purple or gray?



Oo those colors will look great in 3d. I would love a 3d mini in burgundy shade. I wonder if that means opera.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Oo those colors will look great in 3d. I would love a 3d mini in burgundy shade. I wonder if that means opera.



high five &#128587;!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am thinking about another Liberty. Will be in NYC in a few weeks, and will see what's available when I'm there. I love my 1623, and would be happy to have another but am also considering an 1899.


----------



## Maice

Memphis in powder or (and?! ) black currant


----------



## pbnjam

I haven't had a lot of time to go look at the new stuff yet. But I have a huge list of wants!
- Miaou pouch
- Miaou 1623 in malabar pink - maybe but not sure yet
- Medium LP cuir (maybe custom)
- Mini 3d tote - Jade or midnight blue 
- Memphis 1623 either opera or cobalt
- Small neo in opera + coin pouch

Yikes!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I haven't had a lot of time to go look at the new stuff yet. But I have a huge list of wants!
> - Miaou pouch
> - Miaou 1623 in malabar pink - maybe but not sure yet
> - Medium LP cuir (maybe custom)
> - Mini 3d tote - Jade or midnight blue
> - Memphis 1623 either opera or cobalt
> - Small neo in opera + coin pouch
> 
> Yikes!




Great list. 

If I do a custom LPC, I would do Pebble and Blue like this, except no Mocha.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Great list.
> 
> If I do a custom LPC, I would do Pebble and Blue like this, except no Mocha.


 
Pebble and blue sounds good. Picking the combos is very difficult. I can spend a lot of time on LC website just choosing different colors and end up nowhere. If I give up, I will just go with one color. I like the perforated initials tho.


----------



## juls12

I'm hopefully getting a coral LLH LP eiffeltower edition and an indigo LP pouch for my birthday. I'm also planning to get a medium LP Neo in navy for fall. But the kind of depends on the LP fall colours. If I fall in love with one I might just get a SLH LP instead.


----------



## inverved

If anyone spots a *medium Planetes with short handles in black*, can they please let me know? I am desperate for one! I'm happy to pay exhorbitant international shipping fees too. I tried the Woodbury Commons Outlet store but they don't ship to Australia, unfortunately.


Thanks.


----------



## swdl

hi,
1-honore 404 fuschia or black
2-roseau line coin purse in corail


----------



## EGBDF

I really need an 1899&#8230;.navy or black or some neutral color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Pebble and blue sounds good. Picking the combos is very difficult. I can spend a lot of time on LC website just choosing different colors and end up nowhere. If I give up, I will just go with one color. I like the perforated initials tho.




I have also been playing with the custom LPCs on their site. Cannot decide on colors, but I do like those perf initials...I am fond of unique monograms.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I want a SHLP is lemon.


----------



## SweetCherries

Le Pliage Heritage in ecru (Large) size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am swooning over the Penelope line...absolutely swooning. Either medium or large tote in Ebony. What a gorgeous dark brown.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered an LP SSH in Gunmetal and MLH in Bubble. I was not going to be able to let Bubble pass me by, and I don't have this size yet. Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour purse. I hate lugging my big tote to things like that, but I am not a wristlet person. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> I am swooning over the Penelope line...absolutely swooning. Either medium or large tote in Ebony. What a gorgeous dark brown.



I wonder who it is named after?





LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered an LP SSH in Gunmetal and MLH in Bubble. I was not going to be able to let Bubble pass me by, and I don't have this size yet. Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour purse. I hate lugging my big tote to things like that, but I am not a wristlet person. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.



what a great lunch bag!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered an LP SSH in Gunmetal and MLH in Bubble. I was not going to be able to let Bubble pass me by, and I don't have this size yet. Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour purse. I hate lugging my big tote to things like that, but I am not a wristlet person. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.



Sounds great. I love those minis, they are so handy and really do hold a lot.
I have a planetes mini that I have never used because it it so smallmaybe I'll use it as a lunchbag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Sounds great. I love those minis, they are so handy and really do hold a lot.
> 
> I have a planetes mini that I have never used because it it so smallmaybe I'll use it as a lunchbag!




I normally carry my wallet in-hand when I go to lunch, but then I am trying to find somewhere to shove my phones...I have to carry two phones, and my wallet fits one with a tight squeeze. If I need anything else, I have to carry my full bag. I think having this little guy around may work out perfectly. I can then run my errands a bit more conveniently.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> I wonder who it is named after?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a great lunch bag!




I wondered that too...love the name. I am trying to decide between the medium and large size. May have to wait until I can see in person in Aug. I will have to call the boutiques to see who will have them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.



The perfect little bag that fits a ton. Even an umbrella should the weather suddenly turn bad. I love this bag and almost carries mine everyday for errands too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I am swooning over the Penelope line...absolutely swooning. Either medium or large tote in Ebony. What a gorgeous dark brown.



I like the look of the Penelope line. Very cute with the little tassels at each side.


----------



## mbaldino

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered an LP SSH in Gunmetal and MLH in Bubble. I was not going to be able to let Bubble pass me by, and I don't have this size yet. Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour purse. I hate lugging my big tote to things like that, but I am not a wristlet person. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.




I adore my ssh gunmetal bag. It is great for day and night. So carefree, lightweight and holds  a ton.


----------



## mbaldino

I am contemplating something in red Garance.  Is it red? Pink? 

May get it in MSH.


----------



## IFH

mbaldino said:


> I am contemplating something in red Garance.  Is it red? Pink?
> 
> May get it in MSH.



+1 &#128525; I believe it is very bright red, not pink.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the look of the Penelope line. Very cute with the little tassels at each side.




Yeah - I keep "visiting" this bag online...I think I will be getting one. Ebony doesn't seem to be available yet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah - I keep "visiting" this bag online...I think I will be getting one. Ebony doesn't seem to be available yet.



I initially only saw the tote bag and then I saw the crossbody though I think visually the straps do not seem that long to be a crossbody. I love the burgundy color as well as the dark blue. Ebony looks very rich in color!


----------



## APhiJill

Ordered the expandable one he other day in black
I'm looking at:
 Le Pliage Medium Handbag
Le Pliage Small Shoulder Bag

Trying to decide on colors. One of the bags will be Navy. Does anyone have the medium handbag?  Thoughts?


----------



## LuvAllBags

APhiJill said:


> Ordered the expandable one he other day in black
> I'm looking at:
> Le Pliage Medium Handbag
> Le Pliage Small Shoulder Bag
> 
> Trying to decide on colors. One of the bags will be Navy. Does anyone have the medium handbag?  Thoughts?




I have it - it's my favorite style. Easy to carry if you prefer hand-held styles. Lightweight, not too large but still holds a ton.


----------



## IFH

LuvAllBags said:


> I have it - it's my favorite style. Easy to carry if you prefer hand-held styles. Lightweight, not too large but still holds a ton.



+1...I have quite a few of MSH, many more than any other bags I have ever owned &#128150;


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Gunmetal SSH will come to work in my commuting tote to be my errands/lunch out/happy hour purse. I hate lugging my big tote to things like that, but I am not a wristlet person. This will be perfect, and won't occupy much tote room when not in use.



Welcome to the club! I use a Black SSH during my lunch hour. Was a toss up between black and gunmetal for me. I leave it in the office flattened vertically in an LC shopping bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Welcome to the club! I use a Black SSH during my lunch hour. Was a toss up between black and gunmetal for me. I leave it in the office flattened vertically in an LC shopping bag




Thank you...great idea...I could just leave it there - less to carry in my tote!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The perfect little bag that fits a ton. Even an umbrella should the weather suddenly turn bad.



Mine can fit my wallet, little Muji organiser, umbrella (for rain and shine hehe), Starbucks tumbler and sunglasses during its lunch time use


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you...great idea...I could just leave it there - less to carry in my tote!



Indeed  I have brought it home only once - when I was going away on holiday - couldn't leave the poor thing in the office all alone without me, hehe


----------



## lcaddict

Small Neo in Opera! I hope it'll go on sale at the end of the season though. $225 is what I usually spend on 2 LLH Le Pliages (on sale)!


----------



## APhiJill

I'm thinking of getting the small shoulder bag in Navy
Medium handbag in Red, Milberry or Bright red


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine can fit my wallet, little Muji organiser, umbrella (for rain and shine hehe), Starbucks tumbler and sunglasses during its lunch time use



sounds like what I usually fit in mine too though I lug a water bottle instead of a SB tumbler cos I am paranoid that it leaks but looks like my worries are unfounded.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lcaddict said:


> Small Neo in Opera! I hope it'll go on sale at the end of the season though. $225 is what I usually spend on 2 LLH Le Pliages (on sale)!



I have my eye on that too. Let's wait for the sale together, it will arrive, all in a matter of time.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have my eye on that too. Let's wait for the sale together, it will arrive, all in a matter of time.


 
Honestly I don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Honestly I don't know if I can wait that long!



LOL! I know what you mean. It is a tough fight between brain and heart but I am tempted with so many bags in this collection. Really need to think carefully which one or two or.... ???&#128552;


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Indeed  I have brought it home only once - when I was going away on holiday - couldn't leave the poor thing in the office all alone without me, hehe




Ha! I probably wouldn't leave mine there that long either!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine can fit my wallet, little Muji  organiser, umbrella (for rain and shine hehe), Starbucks tumbler and  sunglasses during its lunch time use





frenziedhandbag said:


> sounds like what I usually fit in mine too though I lug a water bottle instead of a SB tumbler cos I am paranoid that it leaks but looks like my worries are unfounded.



Oh, what I meant was empty SB tumbler. When the tumbler has any coffee in it, I won't put it in my bag... just in case!


----------



## sr1856

i cannot believe i have a bag dilemma, lol . i thought i wanted an artwalk in opera(SLH/MSH) and then i see LP Neo Fantaisie(1515607001). all these reveals are confusing, btw i am a gemini, can never decide. my sister is going to decide since she is making the purchase in Amsterdam.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...[emoji15]...bought two LCs on ebay...reveals after they arrive. One wallet, one special Foulonne I have been stalking.


----------



## moose81

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have my eye on that too. Let's wait for the sale together, it will arrive, all in a matter of time.



This is the one I want too.  I'll wait for the sale with you guys!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

moose81 said:


> This is the one I want too.  I'll wait for the sale with you guys!



Let's hope the sale arrives sooner!


----------



## APhiJill

I am looking at the LP large shoulder bag in Navy and the LP small shoulder bag in Red. I am hoping my European connection comes through to hook me up. If he can, I will get them for a steal


----------



## tinkerella

I am lusting over another Le Pliage LH Shopping in either navy, bilberry, or cedar ! 
And the mini cuir cross body too.......


----------



## bakeacookie

a custom small cuir, perhaps in pebble and ice blue.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> a custom small cuir, perhaps in pebble and ice blue.



I'd love a custom cuir, if they had several shades of the same color available. I'm feeling mostly over color blocking but  a bit more subtlety is appealing to me. Though the custom pliages are nice in contrasting colors.


----------



## tinkerella

bakeacookie said:


> a custom small cuir, perhaps in pebble and ice blue.




This sounds like a nice combination! Have you tried it out on the LC website to see how it looks! Maybe you can post a picture [emoji4]


----------



## tflowers921

I so want a pebble cuir, DH said I have to wait till Christmas lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

I finally had a chance to see a Penelope tote today. Saw the medium tote in Black and Opera. Love this bag! I still think I want Ebony, but was glad to at least see the style and size in person.


----------



## pomeline

I don't actually know what I'm eyeing next (if hubby would see me writing this right now, he'd say "aren't you done already?!")... I've already had a couple of wishes fulfilled lately as I picked up a lovely new garance red Le Pliage small shopper about a month ago during my vacation and yesterday hubby surprised me with a medium size cherry red Cuir!  I had been hoping for a small Cuir but since the medium one was the only one available in that lovely colour in the shop...  Very happy with it! I wonder how many sizes there are... three?

I guess next time I might look at some of the other models. I have so many nylon Le Pliages, one Planetes and now a Cuir, so unless a new awesome colour comes along, it's going to be something other than those.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pomeline said:


> I don't actually know what I'm eyeing next (if hubby would see me writing this right now, he'd say "aren't you done already?!")... I've already had a couple of wishes fulfilled lately as I picked up a lovely new garance red Le Pliage small shopper about a month ago during my vacation and yesterday hubby surprised me with a medium size cherry red Cuir!  I had been hoping for a small Cuir but since the medium one was the only one available in that lovely colour in the shop...  Very happy with it! I wonder how many sizes there are... three?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess next time I might look at some of the other models. I have so many nylon Le Pliages, one Planetes and now a Cuir, so unless a new awesome colour comes along, it's going to be something other than those.




Congrats on your beautiful Cherry Cuir! I recently got the very same one! I hope you find the Medium to be as versatile as I do. Yes, there are three sizes - Sm, Med, Lg.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pomeline said:


> I guess next time I might look at some of the other models. I have so many nylon Le Pliages, one Planetes and now a Cuir, so unless a new awesome colour comes along, it's going to be something other than those.



I will gladly recommend a Neo or a Foulonne. The short handles on the Neo makes it dressier and yet the long crossbody strap makes it functional for travel or days when you wish to be handsfree. I have it in medium but eyeing a small in Opera (rich burgundy) for my mum. The Foulonne's leather is rich, thick and yet so light. I have it in the mini SH. It fits a ton despite its size.


----------



## pomeline

frenziedhandbag said:


> I will gladly recommend a Neo or a Foulonne. The short handles on the Neo makes it dressier and yet the long crossbody strap makes it functional for travel or days when you wish to be handsfree. I have it in medium but eyeing a small in Opera (rich burgundy) for my mum. The Foulonne's leather is rich, thick and yet so light. I have it in the mini SH. It fits a ton despite its size.



Oh dear... I think I've been enabled again...  I shouldn't have read the Neo thread because now I'm dreaming of a small Opera.. Just because you have to have a bag for all those rainy days. As if I didn't have enough LPs and Planetes for that! I am totally babying my Cuir but is it any wonder?! The only thing is, I've got the cherry red and Opera seems to be a bit similar. But a black one would be so boring, right? 

I'm not supposed to be buying any bags for a while but one can dream...  And Christmas is coming!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pomeline said:


> As if I didn't have enough LPs and Planetes for that! I am totally babying my Cuir but is it any wonder?! The only thing is, I've got the cherry red and Opera seems to be a bit similar.



I have both the Planetes and LP line too and I think they are all functional for different reasons. Oh, I have the Cuir in Cherry Red too and I can assure you that Opera is very different from Cherry Red so go ahead and wish one for Christmas! Black is classic, won't go wrong with it either.


----------



## ponytail

Hi! I'm new to LC. I was wondering ,do they ever do any online sales? Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## slycookies

ponytail said:


> Hi! I'm new to LC. I was wondering ,do they ever do any online sales? Thanks for any info you can share!


 
They do Friends and Family sales 2x a year usually.  Best bet is to sign up with their website for notification.  You can also check the "Deals" thread here for other places that sell when discounts are active.


----------



## seton

ponytail said:


> Hi! I'm new to LC. I was wondering ,do they ever do any online sales? Thanks for any info you can share!





slycookies said:


> They do Friends and Family sales 2x a year usually.  Best bet is to sign up with their website for notification.  You can also check the "Deals" thread here for other places that sell when discounts are active.





not all countries have FnF. i doubt canada will.


----------



## ponytail

seton said:


> not all countries have FnF. i doubt canada will.


 
Ah well--thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bebebliss

Probably going to cave and get the black Quadri large tomorrow... I'm addicted now!


----------



## cheidel

I am eyeing the large Cuir in black, maybe customized.  The Cuir leather is lovely, I'm hooked after purchasing the Cuir Tote from Nordies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bebebliss said:


> Probably going to cave and get the black Quadri large tomorrow... I'm addicted now!




Nice! Post pics in the Quadri thread if you get it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> I am eyeing the large Cuir in black, maybe customized.  The Cuir leather is lovely, I'm hooked after purchasing the Cuir Tote from Nordies!




That would be great...what kind of customization are you considering?


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> That would be great...what kind of customization are you considering?


 
Black Cuir with Pebble trim....and nickel hardware.  I really like the look when I was playing around with the colors on LC web site yesterday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir with Pebble trim....and nickel hardware.  I really like the look when I was playing around with the colors on LC web site yesterday.




Nice! Great choice!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Black Cuir with Pebble trim....and nickel hardware.  I really like the look when I was playing around with the colors on LC web site yesterday.




I've been playing with the same combo! I love the black & pebble together!


----------



## Bebebliss

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice! Post pics in the Quadri thread if you get it!



Ohhhh there's a Quadri thread? I haven't been able to go yet but maybe tomorrow...


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice! Great choice!


 


tflowers921 said:


> I've been playing with the same combo! I love the black & pebble together!


 
Thanks!  Well, guess the customized Cuir will be my Christmas present to myself!!!  Especially since I just ordered the medium Cuir in Cherry today (20% off), and bought a pre-loved LE LV last week!!!    I have been eyeing the Cherry Cuir for quite a while!


----------



## hitt

I am on an indefinite ban. I'd seriously consider this bag if it was a SSH.Le Pliage Tatami Large Shoulder Tote - Bloomingdale's Exclusive


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I am on an indefinite ban. I'd seriously consider this bag if it was a SSH.Le Pliage Tatami Large Shoulder Tote - Bloomingdale's Exclusive



oooohhh, I really like this one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> I am on an indefinite ban. I'd seriously consider this bag if it was a SSH.Le Pliage Tatami Large Shoulder Tote - Bloomingdale's Exclusive



Really suits the pattern!


----------



## Esquared72

I've been obsessing over getting a dark red bag for Fall and Winter, and I have some Nordstrom notes burning a hole in my pocket. So....placed my order today for the medium Neo in Opera. Can't wait for it to arrive! 

My first Neo (though my 17th Longchamp bag overall)!


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> I've been obsessing over getting a dark red bag for Fall and Winter, and I have some Nordstrom notes burning a hole in my pocket. So....placed my order today for the medium Neo in Opera. Can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> My first Neo (though my 17th Longchamp bag overall)!




Congrats! Can't wait to see!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw Cedar LP in person today...so, so pretty. I may need a little something in that color. If it comes in SSH, I will get one.


----------



## mbaldino

Black and/or natural le Pliage cuir medium. 

Black would go with most everything I wear and looks edgy.


----------



## seton

mbaldino said:


> Black and/or natural le Pliage cuir medium.
> 
> Black would go with most everything I wear and looks edgy.


----------



## big bad mama

mbaldino said:


> Black and/or natural le Pliage cuir medium.
> 
> Black would go with most everything I wear and looks edgy.


Bought the camel color Le Pliage Cuir in medium yesterday online at Bloomingdale's. They were having a sale on a few colors.


----------



## tinkerella

big bad mama said:


> Bought the camel color Le Pliage Cuir in medium yesterday online at Bloomingdale's. They were having a sale on a few colors.




Congrats !! Is this your first cuir?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thinking about a small personalised Le Pliage with navy main body, red stripe and short handles. Definitely a Foulonne tote in black and cognac. Maybe even Vermillion.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Waiting for medium penelope tote to hit the sales in any color but black. It still speaks to me after months of looking at it, so I will jump on it if it shows up on sale soon. Btw, did anyone see the new color - terracotta? Gorgeous!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Waiting for medium penelope tote to hit the sales in any color but black. It still speaks to me after months of looking at it, so I will jump on it if it shows up on sale soon. Btw, did anyone see the new color - terracotta? Gorgeous!



I wasn't interested in Penelope until I saw it and touched it in person. I really liked the leather. It's so nice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered my Penelope Tote from the sale this morning! So excited!!!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered my Penelope Tote from the sale this morning! So excited!!!




Woo!  
According to the bloomies in NYC, the Penelope is their bestseller this season.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered my Penelope Tote from the sale this morning! So excited!!!



Great! It's gorgeous!


----------



## divineprada

I carry a lot in my purse and Longchamp Le Pliages are my back's best friend! The simplicity and functionality of its design is just spot on! I don't care if a lot, and I mean a lot carry Le Pliages in my area, and a lot of fake ones too, I just love the ease of carrying it especially when I'm running about doing errands. 

I have a lot on my Longchamp wishlist:

1. Le Pliage Nylon in Gunmetal
2. LP Nylon in Beige
3. LP Nylon in Red

4. And this cute combination of LP Nylon in lemon yellow and the blue Miaou pouch. I plan to hang the pouch using a gold key ring.[emoji6]


----------



## hitt

divineprada said:


> I carry a lot in my purse and Longchamp Le Pliages are my back's best friend! The simplicity and functionality of its design is just spot on! I don't care if a lot, and I mean a lot carry Le Pliages in my area, and a lot of fake ones too, I just love the ease of carrying it especially when I'm running about doing errands.
> 
> I have a lot on my Longchamp wishlist:
> 
> 1. Le Pliage Nylon in Gunmetal
> 2. LP Nylon in Beige
> 3. LP Nylon in Red
> 
> 4. And this cute combination of LP Nylon in lemon yellow and the blue Miaou pouch. I plan to hang the pouch using a gold key ring.[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3210143


ARGH. I love the Miaou and Lemon combination!!


----------



## big bad mama

tinkerella said:


> Congrats !! Is this your first cuir?


No, it's actually my 3rd Le pliage cuir. I really like them. The leather is so soft and it's made in France.


----------



## pbnjam

I went to LC boutique today and now I have a new wishlist! Lol I really wanted an opera small neo before. Somehow I kept waiting for a sale and just never got around to buying it. Now it's sold out! So now I am interested in a small khaki neo. The small LP neo is my favorite size. 

And I also came across the Paris Rocks chain wallet and the leather feels so soft! The black one is definitely under my radar. I just can't pull the trigger without a sale. 

Finally I like the St Valentin LP... Hmm.. I wish the pink wasn't so light but it's still really cute. I got the pouch today tho and I like the fuzzy hearts.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> I went to LC boutique today and now I have a new wishlist! Lol I really wanted an opera small neo before. Somehow I kept waiting for a sale and just never got around to buying it. Now it's sold out! So now I am interested in a small khaki neo. The small LP neo is my favorite size.
> 
> And I also came across the Paris Rocks chain wallet and the leather feels so soft! The black one is definitely under my radar. I just can't pull the trigger without a sale.
> 
> Finally I like the St Valentin LP... Hmm.. I wish the pink wasn't so light but it's still really cute. I got the pouch today tho and I like the fuzzy hearts.



I love the color opera- I can never tell if I really like some of the colors until I see them in person. Especially the neo because the shimmer it has makes it vary so much in photos. I see a small at bagshop.
Khaki seems like it might be a great neutral though!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> I love the color opera- I can never tell if I really like some of the colors until I see them in person. Especially the neo because the shimmer it has makes it vary so much in photos. I see a small at bagshop.
> 
> Khaki seems like it might be a great neutral though!




Really?! Awesome. I always forget to check there. Thanks a lot! But I think I would still like to have Khaki. Love that color. Almost looks like an army green.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I went to LC boutique today and now I have a new wishlist! Lol I really wanted an opera small neo before. Somehow I kept waiting for a sale and just never got around to buying it. Now it's sold out! So now I am interested in a small khaki neo. The small LP neo is my favorite size.
> 
> And I also came across the Paris Rocks chain wallet and the leather feels so soft! The black one is definitely under my radar. I just can't pull the trigger without a sale.
> 
> Finally I like the St Valentin LP... Hmm.. I wish the pink wasn't so light but it's still really cute. I got the pouch today tho and I like the fuzzy hearts.




I like kaki. The only reason why I might not get it is bc I already have 2 large olive/kaki bags from other brands.

I like the new LPC key case. The USA buyer had better bought it.

My SA is suppose to call me when the right small Roseau Reverse appears but I need to find out where the country of origin is located on those things.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> I like kaki. The only reason why I might not get it is bc I already have 2 large olive/kaki bags from other brands.
> 
> I like the new LPC key case. The USA buyer had better bought it.
> 
> My SA is suppose to call me when the right small Roseau Reverse appears but I need to find out where the country of origin is located on those things.




O I saw those totes yesterday but I didn't look at where they were made in. Cyclamen and navy go well together! 

I can use a key case. I hope they come out with that too. I also noticed a few new pouches that came out. One from 2.0 line and Penelope. They're both cute.


----------



## LVlover13

I'm torn between LC LPL in bilberry and malarbar pink [emoji17] I already have one in navy blue. It's gonna be a bday gift for myself


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O I saw those totes yesterday but I didn't look at where they were made in. Cyclamen and navy go well together!
> 
> I can use a key case. I hope they come out with that too. I also noticed a few new pouches that came out. One from 2.0 line and Penelope. They're both cute.




I like the 2.0 pouch; it's very clean looking but dont need another black pouch.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really like the Roseau Reversible line!


----------



## changingwoman

Small tote long handles in splash (blue) print!  Will be my first lc in this size, hoping it'll be perfect for our upcoming Hawaii trip in May.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I have my eye on the 3D clutch in Khaki and the 3D 3/4 zip wallet in either Khaki or Midnight. The former is spacious and I like the smooth leather. The latter has plenty of card slots, space for receipts and perhaps a small phone. I like that the zip is the smoothest so far (after trying all the other lines in store) and the wallet opens widely, offering easy access. 

Lastly, I missed out on the 2.0 black bucket bag of last season (with pocket) in front. I am still deliberating on this season's new model (without pocket). 

Last on my wishlist is the Large Heritage Messenger in Terra.


----------



## Inferknight

I'm eyeing the LLH Le Pliage ins Pink


----------



## Shoegal84

Haven't bought anything from Longchamp since The Bang tote. But now I suddenly have an urge to get my hands on a Le Pliage backpack... Just started thinking that it would be the perfect travel companion.


----------



## juls12

I was planning to get a custom LP with the new spring colours. But I just saw on the LC website that the Splash LP comes in coral red with long handles as well...no I'm not sure what to get...


----------



## Hoya94

Shoegal84 said:


> Haven't bought anything from Longchamp since The Bang tote. But now I suddenly have an urge to get my hands on a Le Pliage backpack... Just started thinking that it would be the perfect travel companion.




 Saw a few in the wild at Walt Disney World. It made me think of getting one too, but it's quite small compared to the 1899 le plaige which was what I was carrying. It fit my stuff and my munchkin's with room to spare.


----------



## cheidel

Since purchasing my medium Cuir several months ago, I have been eyeing the large Cuir in black.  Purchased it last night in black from Sandspoint, with 25% off!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> eyeing the large Cuir in black.  Purchased it last night in black from Sandspoint, with 25%



Congrats! I finally satisfied my craving for the 2.0 bucket bag too. Woohoo!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I finally satisfied my craving for the 2.0 bucket bag too. Woohoo!



Oooh, I'm looking forward to seeing pics! I've been eyeing the redesigned bucket in black too but I may blow my budget for this spring on items in the Girl color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Oooh, I'm looking forward to seeing pics! I've been eyeing the redesigned bucket in black too but I may blow my budget for this spring on items in the Girl color



I know you are eyeing one. I will be sure to post a full review on it and hopefully convince you to get one. &#128513; Knowing your preference for pink, I will be surprised if you do not get anything in Girl.


----------



## IndigoRose

The LLH  Eiffel Tower in red or navy, hopefully they'll be in stock when I get over there!


----------



## Shoegal84

Hoya94 said:


> Saw a few in the wild at Walt Disney World. It made me think of getting one too, but it's quite small compared to the 1899 le plaige which was what I was carrying. It fit my stuff and my munchkin's with room to spare.



From words to action. Bought the backpack on monday, been using it ever since. I just LOVE THIS. Roomy enough to hold my daily essentials, but not too big, looks chic. Ended up getting classic black.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know you are eyeing one. I will be sure to post a full review on it and hopefully convince you to get one. &#128513; Knowing your preference for pink, I will be surprised if you do not get anything in Girl.



Enabler alert  though I don't need much convincing. I like pink probably as much as you like purple! I like all shades but pastel/powder pink is my favorite


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I like pink probably as much as you like purple! I like all shades but pastel/powder pink is my favorite :



LOL! For the bucket, I opted for the bigger version and fiddled with the smaller version in store. I am feeling slightly jittery, having not seen the bigger one in person. Let's hope it works out. Ever since meeting you in PF, whenever I see pink, I think of you. &#128512; I am a late bloomer when it comes to pink but loving it as much as purple nowadays. Oh, I got the cosmetic case in Cyclamen too. I figured it will be a nice pop of color within the bucket. Did you see the Roseau Reversible wristlet online? I vaguely recall there is a pastel pink too. Looking forward to your pink haul soon!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know you are eyeing one. I will be sure to post a full review on it and hopefully convince you to get one. [emoji16] Knowing your preference for pink, I will be surprised if you do not get anything in Girl.




Oh you bought the new version! I thought you bought the old version for some reason. Can't wait to see! [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Oh you bought the new version! I thought you bought the old version for some reason. Can't wait to see! [emoji1]



I was eyeing the old version in all black but I looked everywhere and it was OOS. Finally found one at SPS but it was the blue and black combo. I wasn't sure how bright the blue was so I opted for the bigger version instead, which I really hope works out. I can't wait to receive it too. The waiting game is painful.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was eyeing the old version in all black but I looked everywhere and it was OOS. Finally found one at SPS but it was the blue and black combo. I wasn't sure how bright the blue was so I opted for the bigger version instead, which I really hope works out. I can't wait to receive it too. The waiting game is painful.




What is the ETA? Yes it is very painful! All my packages were delayed because of snow storm. [emoji52] The blue is like how you see it in the picture. I hope it works out too. [emoji3] The large is too big for me but it may work out for you since you're taller.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> What is the ETA? Yes it is very painful! All my packages were delayed because of snow storm. [emoji52] The blue is like how you see it in the picture. I hope it works out too. [emoji3] The large is too big for me but it may work out for you since you're taller.



It's expected to arrive on 29th but I think it will be delayed. All my other packages are delayed too. Hmmm... if its that tone, it will go nicely with my blue outfits but perhaps not so with other colors. I was playing with the measuring tape against me for a long time before I decided to go for it. Haha!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> LOL! For the bucket, I opted for the bigger version and fiddled with the smaller version in store. I am feeling slightly jittery, having not seen the bigger one in person. Let's hope it works out. Ever since meeting you in PF, whenever I see pink, I think of you. &#128512; I am a late bloomer when it comes to pink but loving it as much as purple nowadays. Oh, I got the cosmetic case in Cyclamen too. I figured it will be a nice pop of color within the bucket. Did you see the Roseau Reversible wristlet online? I vaguely recall there is a pastel pink too. Looking forward to your pink haul soon!



The small and large bucket have the same dimensions for width & depth; the larger one is a few cms taller. (Also, the all-black one has a red lining) Aww thanks! I don't have so many pink bags in my LC collection but I hope to fix that soon  I did; I also saw some Girl items in the Foulonné City line (with contrasting bright pink accents) but I've narrowed it down to bags from LPC & possibly Honoré 404 (SLGs). Oh and the Saint-Valentin 2605 'cause I don't have that size yet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> (Also, the all-black one has a red lining). I've narrowed it down to bags from LPC & possibly Honoré 404 (SLGs). Oh and the Saint-Valentin 2605 'cause I don't have that size yet.



I absolutely love the red lining! Excellent choices! the Saint Valentin is really adorable.


----------



## Hoya94

Shoegal84 said:


> From words to action. Bought the backpack on monday, been using it ever since. I just LOVE THIS. Roomy enough to hold my daily essentials, but not too big, looks chic. Ended up getting classic black.




Congratulations!  Post pictures if you can!  I love the black one. So stylish!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am absolutely loving my medium Penelope. Trying to decide if I will go for a large Penelope or a Roseau reversible next. Will probably wait until late Spring either way, so I have plenty of time to decide! 

I absolutely love some of the new neo colors too, so I may choose one and go for my first neo. Thinking khaki, although I also love cyclamen.


----------



## Anjelle

This belongs to my mom and I want one too![emoji1]


----------



## thedseer

Khaki Neo (not sure what size) and something in bilberry


----------



## pbnjam

Anjelle said:


> This belongs to my mom and I want one too![emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258050



Very pretty bag! It's so easy to use and looks great. Definitely you should get one.



thedseer said:


> Khaki Neo (not sure what size) and something in bilberry




I'm really like this khaki color too. It's a nice neutral.


----------



## EGBDF

Ihavetoomanybags and I usually buy a pair of cuir ballerina flats each season, so I'm thinking of these new cuirs-


----------



## seton

Sandy!


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> Ihavetoomanybags and I usually buy a pair of cuir ballerina flats each season, so I'm thinking of these new cuirs-



Pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Ihavetoomanybags and I usually buy a pair of cuir ballerina flats each season, so I'm thinking of these new cuirs-




Great choice!


----------



## ohricochet

I want a travel/duffle bag, in black or navy! Waiting for a good price


----------



## MiaBorsa

Waiting to find a sale on the medium LP Cuir in cherry or black.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Ihavetoomanybags and I usually buy a pair of cuir ballerina flats each season, so I'm thinking of these new cuirs-



I like them.  &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Waiting to find a sale on the medium LP Cuir in cherry or black.



I have the medium Cuir in cherry, got it on sale at Nordies last year.  Very nice pop of color!!!  Their big sale is coming up again around mid Feb. I think.  I would like the large Cuir in indigo next!


----------



## kadelle

My next purhases are most likely going to be:

-) Reversible Roseau Shopping bag (ivory/ red)
-) Splash collection's toilettry bag
-) Le Pliage backpack in beige 
-) a luggage tag in red to go with my reversible leather shopper


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> I have the medium Cuir in cherry, got it on sale at Nordies last year.  Very nice pop of color!!!  Their big sale is coming up again around mid Feb. I think.  I would like the large Cuir in indigo next!



Is indigo an active color?   All I find lately is the color they just call "blue", and it looks more like a royal blue.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Is indigo an active color?   All I find lately is the color they just call "blue", and it looks more like a royal blue.



I think indigo was 2014


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> I think indigo was 2014



OK, thanks.  Was it a deeper, more navy blue?


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, thanks.  Was it a deeper, more navy blue?



yes, it was darker,
here's a comparison of some of the blue cuirs
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes-900166-8.html

and then they had an indigo LP (not cuir) again in 2015 if I remember correctly. Not sure because I was focused on the cuir blues!


----------



## Hoya94

I just got the khaki neo. I'll post pictures when I get home. While at the store I saw the medium cutie in cherry and fell in love so that will be next on my list!


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> yes, it was darker,
> here's a comparison of some of the blue cuirs
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes-900166-8.html
> 
> and then they had an indigo LP (not cuir) again in 2015 if I remember correctly. Not sure because I was focused on the cuir blues!



Thanks!   I didn't think to look in that thread because I thought it was all LP and no Cuir.     Is there a reference someplace for Cuir colors and year of release?   I appreciate your help.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I didn't think to look in that thread because I thought it was all LP and no Cuir.     Is there a reference someplace for Cuir colors and year of release?   I appreciate your help.



No, that info is probably scattered throughout the cuir thread, and each season's threads. It would be a great idea for a sticky though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hoya94 said:


> I just got the khaki neo. I'll post pictures when I get home. While at the store I saw the medium cutie in cherry and fell in love so that will be next on my list!




Can't wait to see pics of this gorgeous color!


----------



## Hoya94

LuvAllBags said:


> Can't wait to see pics of this gorgeous color!





Here it is.  Do you think the neo with a strap is too big in large? When I compared it to my 1899 at the store and put them next to each other they looked to be about the same size even though the  measurements don't seem to match up on paper. What do you think?  I bought the large neo in khaki.  I wonder if I should have gotten the medium but it looked smaller than the 1899.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hoya94 said:


> Here it is.  Do you think the neo with a strap is too big in large? When I compared it to my 1899 at the store and put them next to each other they looked to be about the same size even though the  measurements don't seem to match up on paper. What do you think?  I bought the large neo in khaki.  I wonder if I should have gotten the medium but it looked smaller than the 1899.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261798
> View attachment 3261800




I love it. I think the right size just depends on your needs. If 1899 works best for you, this one probably does as well. The color is terrific! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder what size Khaki Neo I should consider.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just ordered a medium Penelope in black using the 40% coupon at What She Buys!   I'm psyched!!    Also, the Cuir fold-over wallet in natural that I ordered just shipped today, so I asked about applying the 40% off that, too...and they did it!!    

We need a Chat thread for Longchamp.


----------



## pbnjam

Yay I got a LP med cuir in black from WSB too. [emoji3]


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered a medium Penelope in black using the 40% coupon at What She Buys!   I'm psyched!!    Also, the Cuir fold-over wallet in natural that I ordered just shipped today, so I asked about applying the 40% off that, too...and they did it!!
> 
> We need a Chat thread for Longchamp.




Congrats! I love my medium Penelope!


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered a medium Penelope in black using the 40% coupon at What She Buys!   I'm psyched!!    Also, the Cuir fold-over wallet in natural that I ordered just shipped today, so I asked about applying the 40% off that, too...and they did it!!
> 
> We need a Chat thread for Longchamp.



wow, I think you will love those. 
I was eyeing a Penelope but I'm being good. I didn't see a medium black! their website is weird for me though, items seem to come and go. I don't know if they have very limited stock maybe?


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Yay I got a LP med cuir in black from WSB too. [emoji3]



   Yay!   

I hesitated too long on the LPC; the color I wanted was gone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! I love my medium Penelope!



I was staring at your Penelope pics earlier and drooling.   I wish they had had the color of yours, but I had to choose between opera and black.   I have several wine-colored bags so I finally chose the black one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> I was staring at your Penelope pics earlier and drooling.   I wish they had had the color of yours, but I had to choose between opera and black.   I have several wine-colored bags so I finally chose the black one.




I had the same issue originally. Only black and opera available and then suddenly ebony was there and on sale. I grabbed it immediately! Black is a great choice and will be perfect with this style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> I had the same issue originally. Only black and opera available and then suddenly ebony was there and on sale. I grabbed it immediately! Black is a great choice and will be perfect with this style.



They had some color called "sandy" or something, but no pics.   I think this bag looks best in the dark, rich colors so I didn't bother to investigate that color.   I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## justwatchin

Ordered medium Le Pliage in cyclamen from What She Buys


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Ordered medium Le Pliage in cyclamen from What She Buys



   Yay!   That sale is killer!


----------



## moose81

justwatchin said:


> Ordered medium Le Pliage in cyclamen from What She Buys



I ordered too!  I got the small Neo in black.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered a medium Penelope in black using the 40% coupon at What She Buys!   I'm psyched!!    Also, the Cuir fold-over wallet in natural that I ordered just shipped today, so I asked about applying the 40% off that, too...and they did it!!
> 
> We need a Chat thread for Longchamp.



Well that was a great sale! I don't remember when the last WSB sale was but it felt like a long time ago. Great picks! Can't wait to see your Penelope. [emoji1]



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!
> 
> I hesitated too long on the LPC; the color I wanted was gone.



What color did you want? I would have wanted bilberry but that color has been discontinued. I think black will be a nice everyday color. Can't go wrong with that. [emoji6]


----------



## sleepykris

Oh gosh, I ended up ordering from whatshebuys too!  I saw the 40% coupon yesterday and didn't order.  I'm supposed to be on a ban but could not resist the small Penelope.  They only had black, though I was hoping to get that grey color or opera.  I haven't had a black bag in awhile.  Thanks smokiedragon for posting the code, it's an awesome sale.  I don't think I have ever seen such a huge savings.  Sandspoint usually has like 20 or 25%?


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> They had some color called "sandy" or something, but no pics.   I think this bag looks best in the dark, rich colors so I didn't bother to investigate that color.   I can't wait to get it!!




I saw Sandy in person in the large size. It is a beautiful color darker than ivory and lighter than tan. Sandy is an accurate name. I loved it, but it may be tough to maintain. I think you chose well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sleepykris said:


> Oh gosh, I ended up ordering from whatshebuys too!  I saw the 40% coupon yesterday and didn't order.  I'm supposed to be on a ban but could not resist the small Penelope.  They only had black, though I was hoping to get that grey color or opera.  I haven't had a black bag in awhile.  Thanks smokiedragon for posting the code, it's an awesome sale.  I don't think I have ever seen such a huge savings.  Sandspoint usually has like 20 or 25%?



You're very welcome and I think you could be right about Sandspoint!

I am also supposed to be on a ban but I just ordered a Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> You're very welcome and I think you could be right about Sandspoint!
> 
> I am also supposed to be on a ban but I just ordered a Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black




Where did I miss the code?


----------



## MiaBorsa

moose81 said:


> I ordered too!  I got the small Neo in black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Well that was a great sale! I don't remember when the last WSB sale was but it felt like a long time ago. Great picks! Can't wait to see your Penelope. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> What color did you want? I would have wanted bilberry but that color has been discontinued. I think black will be a nice everyday color. Can't go wrong with that. [emoji6]



I'm very excited about both pieces, but especially Penelope!   I'm so thrilled to get the $100 credit off the wallet, too!   

I was looking for the cherry or even black in the medium Cuir.  Almost bought the small but I really like the medium size.   The bilberry is GORGEOUS but I haven't seen it for sale anywhere.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Where did I miss the code?



it's in the 'deals' thread
savebig


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Oh gosh, I ended up ordering from whatshebuys too!  I saw the 40% coupon yesterday and didn't order.  I'm supposed to be on a ban but could not resist the small Penelope.  They only had black, though I was hoping to get that grey color or opera.  I haven't had a black bag in awhile.  Thanks smokiedragon for posting the code, it's an awesome sale.  I don't think I have ever seen such a huge savings.  Sandspoint usually has like 20 or 25%?



Oh, yay!   I was eyeing the small Penelope pretty hard; I love the shoulder bag configuration.  I can't wait to see your reveal!   (And yeah, I was hoping for more colors, too.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw Sandy in person in the large size. It is a beautiful color darker than ivory and lighter than tan. Sandy is an accurate name. I loved it, but it may be tough to maintain. I think you chose well.



I'm sure it's a great color; just not one I would choose.  I always gravitate to the darker colors.  Your bag is STUNNING.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I went back to WSB and picked up the black Logo LeFoulonne key ring.   It was just too cute to pass up for ~$19.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I went back to WSB and picked up the black Logo LeFoulonne key ring.   It was just too cute to pass up for ~$19.





LC is very addictive..


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> it's in the 'deals' thread
> 
> savebig




Thanks so much! I snagged a Vermillion Foulonne tote. Have wanted one for a while and I love the Vermillion shade.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks so much! I snagged a Vermillion Foulonne tote. Have wanted one for a while and I love the Vermillion shade.



   That sale is irresistible.   

I just got tracking info on my Penelope; she will be here next Wednesday.  So the waiting begins....


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm very excited about both pieces, but especially Penelope!   I'm so thrilled to get the $100 credit off the wallet, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the cherry or even black in the medium Cuir.  Almost bought the small but I really like the medium size.   The bilberry is GORGEOUS but I haven't seen it for sale anywhere.




O I have a small LP cuir in Cherry. It really is a stunning red. The small is just right but I do prefer medium for more slouch. I hope the strap for the black one I ordered will be long enough for crossbody wear. Longchamp strap lengths can be so tricky since they are not adjustable and seem to vary.

Congrats on the deal! I have a matching Cherry flap wallet too. It's a great wallet that isn't too bulky yet still have a lot of pockets.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks so much! I snagged a Vermillion Foulonne tote. Have wanted one for a while and I love the Vermillion shade.



Great! Vermillion is nice.



MiaBorsa said:


> That sale is irresistible.
> 
> I just got tracking info on my Penelope; she will be here next Wednesday.  So the waiting begins....



Woohoo, I love the leather used for Penelope.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> O I have a small LP cuir in Cherry. It really is a stunning red. The small is just right but I do prefer medium for more slouch. I hope the strap for the black one I ordered will be long enough for crossbody wear. Longchamp strap lengths can be so tricky since they are not adjustable and seem to vary.
> 
> Congrats on the deal! I have a matching Cherry flap wallet too. It's a great wallet that isn't too bulky yet still have a lot of pockets.



I love the pics I have seen of the cherry!   I'm tempted to buy from Sandspoint even though their sale is "only" 20%!!      Of course, I have bought ENOUGH this week so I need to cool it!  

I am not a fan of the non-adjustable straps at all.  I never wear a crossbody bag, so for a shoulder strap it's too long.  (I'm short, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> Woohoo, I love the leather used for Penelope.



I hope I will love it.  I haven't seen one IRL!!


----------



## sleepykris

Does anyone know when the sale ends?  I'm tempted to get more but I have done enough damage.  

It was hard deciding between small and medium Penelope, but I needed a shoulder bag.  Can't wait to see everyone's purchases.  

How long do they take to ship?  I have only purchased at sands point and they were really quick.  This is my first experience with wsb.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Does anyone know when the sale ends?  I'm tempted to get more but I have done enough damage.
> 
> It was hard deciding between small and medium Penelope, but I needed a shoulder bag.  Can't wait to see everyone's purchases.
> 
> How long do they take to ship?  I have only purchased at sands point and they were really quick.  This is my first experience with wsb.



According to my email, the sale is 72 hours and started sometime yesterday.   I ordered Penelope yesterday and it has already shipped, so it appears that they ship fairly quickly.


----------



## seton

sleepykris said:


> How long do they take to ship?  I have only purchased at sands point and they were really quick.  This is my first experience with wsb.




They usually ship in less than 3 days and they have distribution centers in the midwest and east coast as well as west coast so it depends on where your item is located.


----------



## sleepykris

Oh good to hear.  I still have some more time!  

I got shipping confirmation already!  My sister's order just got cancelled as they were out of stock on the bag she wanted, so she quickly put in another order for another color.  Check your emails to make sure shipment confirmation has been sent.


----------



## sleepykris

Seton - how do you know everything?  Lol!  You must be a spy for longchamp!  You can't leave LC, who give us all the inside info?


----------



## Amazona

Even though I am very happy with my current bag collection, I am tempted by the Small Néo in Opera color and also I'm hatching a plan to get myself a custom XLLH LP in Gun Metal & Pink stripe. 
The purchases may have to wait as my bday is already in March and right now, finances are tight because DBF still has 4 months of school ahead of him and the responsibility for our income is on me for the time being. So, it's all work and no play for me right now, but wait and see what happens when he gets a job...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I just ordered a Le Pliage Heritage Crossbody in Black



Woohoo! Congrats on scoring the black. We are going to be Heritage siblings finally. Ordered the Terra and the Quadri Wristlet in Navy. *happydance


----------



## SmokieDragon

luvallbags said:


> where did i miss the code?





"savebig"


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone seen the Quadri Sport Handbag? I like! 

http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/quadri-sport/handbag-1506845?sku=41741


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a small Neo in Opera from bagshop.com this afternoon. I love my Neos and burgundy is one of my favorite colors. So I figured I'd kick myself if I didn't get one of these before they are entirely gone. For anyone interested they still have some opera Neos left in various sizes/styles. The 20% off code "bagshop" worked for me.  I have ordered Longchamp from bagshop.com once before and I was pleased with the fast shipping.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a small Neo in Opera from bagshop.com this afternoon. I love my Neos and burgundy is one of my favorite colors. So I figured I'd kick myself if I didn't get one of these before they are entirely gone. For anyone interested they still have some opera Neos left in various sizes/styles. The 20% off code "bagshop" worked for me.  I have ordered Longchamp from bagshop.com once before and I was pleased with the fast shipping.
> 
> View attachment 3275977




Beautiful! I have had great experiences with Bagshop. I always email first to make sure they have the item if it doesn't explicitly say "in-stock" in the listing. They ship fast!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I have had great experiences with Bagshop. I always email first to make sure they have the item if it doesn't explicitly say "in-stock" in the listing. They ship fast!



Thank you! That's a good idea to email first. 

Now I've got my eye on a khaki Neo...


----------



## bugn

I had $120 in Nordstrom Notes, so I purchased the Black Neo in Small today. Excited! What a savings!  However... its backordered until March 5th. Boooo w/ ship and receive date somewhere between 10-13th... so I guess it will be an almost Happy Easter to me prezzie? LOL


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> I had $120 in Nordstrom Notes, so I purchased the Black Neo in Small today. Excited! What a savings!  However... its backordered until March 5th. Boooo w/ ship and receive date somewhere between 10-13th... so I guess it will be an almost Happy Easter to me prezzie? LOL



Congrats! Black Neos are so chic IMO. I have several. It'll be here before you know it. :doggie: (I just love that doggie.)


----------



## sleepykris

Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a small Neo in Opera from bagshop.com this afternoon. I love my Neos and burgundy is one of my favorite colors. So I figured I'd kick myself if I didn't get one of these before they are entirely gone. For anyone interested they still have some opera Neos left in various sizes/styles. The 20% off code "bagshop" worked for me.  I have ordered Longchamp from bagshop.com once before and I was pleased with the fast shipping.
> 
> View attachment 3275977




I was thinking the same. I have so many new bags at the moment but live opera!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you! That's a good idea to email first.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've got my eye on a khaki Neo...




Me too on the khaki. Trying to decide between medium handbag and large tote. Tough decision on style, but I am certain about the color.


----------



## moose81

bugn said:


> I had $120 in Nordstrom Notes, so I purchased the Black Neo in Small today. Excited! What a savings!  However... its backordered until March 5th. Boooo w/ ship and receive date somewhere between 10-13th... so I guess it will be an almost Happy Easter to me prezzie? LOL



Congrats!  I just got one of these last week and I love it so much.


----------



## pbnjam

bugn said:


> I had $120 in Nordstrom Notes, so I purchased the Black Neo in Small today. Excited! What a savings!  However... its backordered until March 5th. Boooo w/ ship and receive date somewhere between 10-13th... so I guess it will be an almost Happy Easter to me prezzie? LOL


Congrats bugn! You're going to love it. This bag looks great with everything. 


Cosmopolitan said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a small Neo in Opera from bagshop.com this afternoon. I love my Neos and burgundy is one of my favorite colors. So I figured I'd kick myself if I didn't get one of these before they are entirely gone. For anyone interested they still have some opera Neos left in various sizes/styles. The 20% off code "bagshop" worked for me.  I have ordered Longchamp from bagshop.com once before and I was pleased with the fast shipping.
> 
> View attachment 3275977


Thanks for the code! I decided to order this bag too. Don't want to regret it later. I have so many neos already but I prefer these fall/winter colors more.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the code! I decided to order this bag too. Don't want to regret it later. I have so many neos already but I prefer these fall/winter colors more.



Glad u snagged one! Mine should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Great choice on the Opera Neos. I just ordered a Neo Khaki Medium Handbag. Excited!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Great choice on the Opera Neos. I just ordered a Neo Khaki Medium Handbag. Excited!



Woohoo!


----------



## ezp

[/FONT
I'm going to Paris on Wednesday and I may have to try out the longchamp 2.0 sac a dos - I have a wallet in that collection that I love and I don't think i'll ever tire of the black/blue combo


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> I had $120 in Nordstrom Notes, so I purchased the Black Neo in Small today. Excited! What a savings!  However... its backordered until March 5th. Boooo w/ ship and receive date somewhere between 10-13th... so I guess it will be an almost Happy Easter to me prezzie? LOL


OMGOSH the backordered bag for March 5th SHIPPED today!!! I am really happy but crossing my fingers it's not a returned bag. I once received a returned Chloe Drew, it was filthy. I did not mail it back, I went to my closest Nordstrom and the sales girl could not believe I was sent a bag like that.


----------



## sleepykris

Ok, I also gave up and ordered a small neo in opera!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sleepykris said:


> Ok, I also gave up and ordered a small neo in opera!



Buwahaha! :devil: Congrats. 

I received mine today. Love the small Neo, it's the perfect size for what I carry. The color I generally like, although honestly in some lighting, there are more pink undertones in the burgundy opera color than I care for. I detest pink lol, NOT a pink girl at all. Still most of the time the color looks pretty good.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

One my BFF is having her birthday soon, so I'm thinking of getting her 1st LC in hue of yellow and medium w/ longer strap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo!




Yes! Shipped today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Khaki Neo handbag arrived. I really love this color. Photos tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jadeaymanalac said:


> One my BFF is having her birthday soon, so I'm thinking of getting her 1st LC in hue of yellow and medium w/ longer strap.




Yellow sounds wonderful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Khaki Neo handbag arrived. I really love this color. Photos tomorrow in the daylight.



Yay congrats! Can't wait to get my hands on a khaki Neo too.


----------



## sleepykris

Cosmopolitan said:


> Buwahaha! :devil: Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> I received mine today. Love the small Neo, it's the perfect size for what I carry. The color I generally like, although honestly in some lighting, there are more pink undertones in the burgundy opera color than I care for. I detest pink lol, NOT a pink girl at all. Still most of the time the color looks pretty good.




I'm glad to hear of the pink undertones actually.  I was afraid the color would push more towards brown.  Also the small neo in opera sold out on bagshop now so I'm glad I snapped one up.


----------



## sleepykris

LuvAllBags said:


> Khaki Neo handbag arrived. I really love this color. Photos tomorrow in the daylight.




Can't wait to see!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Khaki Neo handbag arrived. I really love this color. Photos tomorrow in the daylight.


Yippee and congrats! Looking forward to pics. [emoji7]


----------



## justwatchin

Just ordered the bilberry small neo from Whatshebuys. 40% is such a good deal&#128578;


----------



## Cosmopolitan

justwatchin said:


> Just ordered the bilberry small neo from Whatshebuys. 40% is such a good deal&#128578;



Congrats! Love the small Neos and that's a great sale. 

We r neighbors. I live in DC. Have u checked out the LC boutique at City Center?


----------



## justwatchin

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats! Love the small Neos and that's a great sale.
> 
> We r neighbors. I live in DC. Have u checked out the LC boutique at City Center?



No I haven't; is it nice?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

justwatchin said:


> No I haven't; is it nice?



Yes absolutely! It's a full size Longchamp boutique with a big selection. Relatively quiet so you get a lot of attention if you want it. Plus City Center DC has lots of other designer boutiques: Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Dior, Ferragamo, Loro Piano, David Yurman, Burberry, Kate Spade. And bigtime chef restaurants like DBGB Daniel Boulud and Momofuku. A great retail destination. If you live in DC like me, it's nice to get a designer fix without trekking to Chevy Chase or Tysons.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes absolutely! It's a full size Longchamp boutique with a big selection. Relatively quiet so you get a lot of attention if you want it. Plus City Center DC has lots of other designer boutiques: Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Dior, Ferragamo, Loro Piano, David Yurman, Burberry, Kate Spade. And bigtime chef restaurants like DBGB Daniel Boulud and Momofuku. A great retail destination. If you live in DC like me, it's nice to get a designer fix without trekking to Chevy Chase or Tysons.




This is good to know. I don't live there but I travel a lot and most cities don't have an LC boutique.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looking at Terracotta Medium Penelope or Cognac Quadri Sport handbag. Wondering how the Quadri Sport leather will wear. If anyone sees it in person, let me know how it looks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> This is good to know. I don't live there but I travel a lot and most cities don't have an LC boutique.



It's very tempting to have a LC boutique about two miles from home, lol!


----------



## TejasMama

sleepykris said:


> Ok, I also gave up and ordered a small neo in opera!



Wonderful choice!  I think you're going to love it.


----------



## TejasMama

LuvAllBags said:


> Great choice on the Opera Neos. I just ordered a Neo Khaki Medium Handbag. Excited!



Would love to see how this looks in person.  Please post pics!


----------



## sleepykris

I just received my small opera neo today from bagshop.  There's some white smear from maybe dust or perhaps the dye not applying evenly.  Also the last stitch on the handle points out.  The handles were also not wrapped and the bag looked like it was repackaged. I'm thinking I received a used return or a store display.  I'm not happy.  However, bagshop no longer had opera in stock for the small size.  Can you all see it?.


----------



## seton

sleepykris said:


> I just received my small opera neo today from bagshop.  There's some white smear from maybe dust or perhaps the dye not applying evenly.  Also the last stitch on the handle points out.  The handles were also not wrapped and the bag looked like it was repackaged. I'm thinking I received a used return or a store display.  I'm not happy.  However, bagshop no longer had opera in stock for the small size.  Can you all see it?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283742
> View attachment 3283743



Yeah, I see it. It looks like a dusty return. The handles should be wrapped.

I was not happy with my 2 transaction with BS so I stopped buyin from them. The last time, I received a damaged return. After they didnt respond to email, I called them. They told me that they had another one still sealed in plastic. I was like - well, why did I get an opened damage when u still had one sealed? It was bc it was opened that I took a closer look at it at once and reported it within minutes of me receiving my package.


----------



## seton

btw, the 100% bloomingdales exclusives are coming out next month. If someone got the catelog and know what the LC exclusive is, plz share!


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> Yeah, I see it. It looks like a dusty return. The handles should be wrapped.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not happy with my 2 transaction with BS so I stopped buyin from them. The last time, I received a damaged return. After they didnt respond to email, I called them. They told me that they had another one still sealed in plastic. I was like - well, why did I get an opened damage when u still had one sealed? It was bc it was opened that I took a closer look at it at once and reported it within minutes of me receiving my package.




Thanks for your reply.  I only ordered from sandspoint and whatshebuys, and my bags came brand new.  I emailed bagshop and will call to follow up.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sleepykris said:


> I just received my small opera neo today from bagshop.  There's some white smear from maybe dust or perhaps the dye not applying evenly.  Also the last stitch on the handle points out.  The handles were also not wrapped and the bag looked like it was repackaged. I'm thinking I received a used return or a store display.  I'm not happy.  However, bagshop no longer had opera in stock for the small size.  Can you all see it?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283742
> View attachment 3283743



Oh, that is too bad. The small opera that I received from bagshop last week had all of the usual Neo packaging, including plastic wrapped handles. It is definitely brand new and untouched. Was yours marked "last piece" on the website? Perhaps it was a return or display model as you said. Does the dust/marks wipe off? I think small operas are sold out everywhere now unfortunately. 

In the past I ordered one other LC bag from bagshop (a Foulonne) and it also came all wrapped up and new.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> btw, the 100% bloomingdales exclusives are coming out next month. If someone got the catelog and know what the LC exclusive is, plz share!



I received a Bloomingdales email today with a preview link to this campaign, but I didn't see any LC bags in the "lookbook." Says items available on 3/2. 

Copying this link into browser seems to work:
fashion.bloomingdales.com/100-percent-2016/


----------



## LuvAllBags

TejasMama said:


> Would love to see how this looks in person.  Please post pics!




Will do! I am behind on pics, but am switching into it for tomorrow, so I'll post pics in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Will do! I am behind on pics, but am switching into it for tomorrow, so I'll post pics in the daylight tomorrow.


Awesome! I'll love to see too.


----------



## sleepykris

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh, that is too bad. The small opera that I received from bagshop last week had all of the usual Neo packaging, including plastic wrapped handles. It is definitely brand new and untouched. Was yours marked "last piece" on the website? Perhaps it was a return or display model as you said. Does the dust/marks wipe off? I think small operas are sold out everywhere now unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> In the past I ordered one other LC bag from bagshop (a Foulonne) and it also came all wrapped up and new.




I think I did get the last one or next to last one.  Bagshop replied and asked for pictures, which I sent them.  They also said they had no more in stock.   I have to remember to buy a style I like earlier.  The same thing happened with the planetes when all store were out of stock.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614



Wow I REALLY love this color! Green is my #1 favorite color, especially this shade. Congrats!

I'm hoping for more knockout Neo colors for fall. It's almost March. Soon enough we'll begin to get word about new fall styles and colors...


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614



Looks classy, congratulations on your new bag  The fob goes great with it


----------



## HesitantShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614



Love that color! i am a pocket person too.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614




Yay, you got it! I love it.


----------



## sleepykris

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614



Looks great and I love your accessory!!!!  Khaki would look so lovely next to my opera, would look like Christmas!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sleepykris

sleepykris said:


> I think I did get the last one or next to last one.  Bagshop replied and asked for pictures, which I sent them.  They also said they had no more in stock.   I have to remember to buy a style I like earlier.  The same thing happened with the planetes when all store were out of stock.



To follow up, bagshop is offering a $10 reduction in price or I could, of course return it.  If it's dust and not uneven dye as seton said, I guess I could wash it.  The stiching on the handle worries me as I had a hydrangea unravel on me once and it looked fine when I purchased it.  I will get it authenticated since I'm paranoid and then decide if I want to get the one from the  rue la la.  That sale is ending in a few hours if anyone else has interest in the small opera on rue la la.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag.



My fav type of green! It looks splendid. I think you just enabled me to get a small Neo in Khaki.


----------



## EGBDF

sleepykris said:


> To follow up, bagshop is offering a $10 reduction in price or I could, of course return it.  If it's dust and not uneven dye as seton said, I guess I could wash it.  The stiching on the handle worries me as I had a hydrangea unravel on me once and it looked fine when I purchased it.  I will get it authenticated since I'm paranoid and then decide if I want to get the one from the  rue la la.  That sale is ending in a few hours if anyone else has interest in the small opera on rue la la.



Did you try just wiping it off with a damp towel? I've cleaned off a stain on my neo with a wet towel and it was fine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow I REALLY love this color! Green is my #1 favorite color, especially this shade. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for more knockout Neo colors for fall. It's almost March. Soon enough we'll begin to get word about new fall styles and colors...




Thanks! I love green too!



Ann_Margaret said:


> Looks classy, congratulations on your new bag  The fob goes great with it




Thank you! 



HesitantShopper said:


> Love that color! i am a pocket person too.




Thanks - I recommend the color! We'll see how long I survive without pockets. 



seton said:


> Yay, you got it! I love it.




Thank you!



sleepykris said:


> Looks great and I love your accessory!!!!  Khaki would look so lovely next to my opera, would look like Christmas!  Thanks for sharing.




Thanks! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> My fav type of green! It looks splendid. I think you just enabled me to get a small Neo in Khaki.




Awesome! I recommend the color...I love olive green tones. I can't wear them but I can carry them!


----------



## sleepykris

EGBDF said:


> Did you try just wiping it off with a damp towel? I've cleaned off a stain on my neo with a wet towel and it was fine.



I didn't want to add water stains and have bagshop say anything.  I looked more closely at the bag in broad daylight and it has multiple scratches and dents in the fabric.  I'm returning it to them as I don't feel like I'm getting a new bag.  I feel like its a used bag from eBay.  Does anyone know if they will deduct shipping from me too?  I assume I will pay for return shipping even though it's really not fair in this case.


----------



## seton

sleepykris said:


> I didn't want to add water stains and have bagshop say anything.  I looked more closely at the bag in broad daylight and it has multiple scratches and dents in the fabric.  I'm returning it to them as I don't feel like I'm getting a new bag.  I feel like its a used bag from eBay.  Does anyone know if they will deduct shipping from me too?  I assume I will pay for return shipping even though it's really not fair in this case.




I dunno. Better make sure with bagshop.

In my case, I thought the whole return process was crappy so I mailed it back under my own dime. They told me that they werent going to reimburse return costs but they eventually did once they got the bag back and saw that the damage was really bad.


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> I dunno. Better make sure with bagshop.
> 
> In my case, I thought the whole return process was crappy so I mailed it back under my own dime. They told me that they werent going to reimburse return costs but they eventually did once they got the bag back and saw that the damage was really bad.



I wished stores would just be honest with returns and display items.  If they were disclosed and discounted correctly, the right buyers would not mind giving those bags a home.  This trying to pawn off returned/display items is really annoying.  And a complete waste of time.  Thanks for your reply Seton.  I just want to get the bag back to them.


----------



## Aethereality

I've been eyeing the Le Pliage Neo for the longest time because of the strap, but after trying it in stores I was a little disappointed that it was way too long on me (I'm only 5').

So I ended up getting another large Le Pliage Tote bag in the light pink - perfect for travelling! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I love olive green tones. I can't wear them but I can carry them!



I love wearing them but always happy to see them in SLGs or bags cos somehow I feel not many companies make them in this gorgeous color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> I just want to get the bag back to them.



I am sorry this happened to you. Hope it gets sorted out soonest possible.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love wearing them but always happy to see them in SLGs or bags cos somehow I feel not many companies make them in this gorgeous color.




That's true. I don't see a lot of olive green bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sleepykris said:


> I wished stores would just be honest with returns and display items.  If they were disclosed and discounted correctly, the right buyers would not mind giving those bags a home.  This trying to pawn off returned/display items is really annoying.  And a complete waste of time.  Thanks for your reply Seton.  I just want to get the bag back to them.




So sorry this happened! I have had excellent experiences with Bagshop - have ordered from them at least 3 times without any problem at all. I've also received really good email customer service from them. I hope you can return the bag with no issues.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's khaki neo - medium handbag. I like it. I prefer bags with pockets, so I have a bunch of pouches going on inside to organize everything. I liked the color enough to do that, as it's rare for me to be able to go without pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3284614




This is so pretty! I just love the color. Wish they had this in the Lp cuir line. But I love the neo too so still good!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Loving this photo of a Paris Rocks bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Loving this photo of a Paris Rocks bag!
> 
> View attachment 3286329




Agree - love it with the scarf!


----------



## SonDan

I am lusting for a small neo in khaki green. I just can't seem to find one online at the trusted places I purchase from. I only can locate medium.

I will probably have to purchase directly from Longchamp USA online which I have never done before. Hope shipping is not overly expensive there.


----------



## seton

seton said:


> btw, the 100% bloomingdales exclusives are coming out next month. If someone got the catelog and know what the LC exclusive is, plz share!




I got my flyer and the bloomy exclusive is the Small Penelope in Sandy/black that is already on their website.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SonDan said:


> I am lusting for a small neo in khaki green. I just can't seem to find one online at the trusted places I purchase from. I only can locate medium.
> 
> I will probably have to purchase directly from Longchamp USA online which I have never done before. Hope shipping is not overly expensive there.




I've ordered from them several times and shipping has been free. All of my items have arrived nicely wrapped.


----------



## LvoemyLV

any thoughts? I usually don't like doing just two initials but the medium is just too big for when I go to theme parks with my kids. I use a speedy b 25 normally for that but would like something in black 

If I could get a few opinions, this might be my next bag! Been thinking about one for a while


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Loving this photo of a Paris Rocks bag!



The scarf is perfect with it! SPS still has the Pebble on sale if anyone is keen.



seton said:


> the Small Penelope in Sandy/black[/QUOTE
> 
> I usually shy away from light colored bags but this combi is refreshing. Practical black handles are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> LvoemyLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this combi. It's timeless and chic. I imagine that you can bring this both to the theme park and sans strap, to a nice lunch with friends. Perfect for travel too. I actually prefer two letter initials vs three so for me, this is YES! &#128077;
Click to expand...


----------



## LvoemyLV

frenziedhandbag said:


> The scarf is perfect with it! SPS still has the Pebble on sale if anyone is keen.
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Small Penelope in Sandy/black[/QUOTE
> 
> I usually shy away from light colored bags but this combi is refreshing. Practical black handles are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this combi. It's timeless and chic. I imagine that you can bring this both to the theme park and sans strap, to a nice lunch with friends. Perfect for travel too. I actually prefer two letter initials vs three so for me, this is YES! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinion! I definitely am getting this color combo but now I'm actually thinking about getting it with just the 3 initials embossed and no perforation.  Kind of think it might look more timeless that way
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LvoemyLV said:


> just the 3 initials embossed and no perforation.  Kind of think it might look more timeless that way



It sounds equally beautiful too. Good luck deciding. [emoji6]


----------



## historygal

I am hoping to get a Statue of Liberty lh in navy/white.


----------



## LuvAllBags

historygal said:


> I am hoping to get a Statue of Liberty lh in navy/white.




Sounds like a great combo!


----------



## A2wonbaby

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3288477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any thoughts? I usually don't like doing just two initials but the medium is just too big for when I go to theme parks with my kids. I use a speedy b 25 normally for that but would like something in black
> 
> If I could get a few opinions, this might be my next bag! Been thinking about one for a while


I like the color combo, but I agree, I think 3 initials embossed would look better than the 2 large preforated initials.  The colors you picked are classy and timeless, and the preforated initials are more whimsical. I think those big preforated initials look cute on a more brightly colored bag or a less classic color combo.  Also, your initials spell a word, so at first glance the impression you get is the word "as" as opposed to initials.  Maybe just one preforated initial - if you really wanted a custom look?


----------



## LvoemyLV

A2wonbaby said:


> I like the color combo, but I agree, I think 3 initials embossed would look better than the 2 large preforated initials.  The colors you picked are classy and timeless, and the preforated initials are more whimsical. I think those big preforated initials look cute on a more brightly colored bag or a less classic color combo.  Also, your initials spell a word, so at first glance the impression you get is the word "as" as opposed to initials.  Maybe just one preforated initial - if you really wanted a custom look?




Lol! That's why I don't like 2 initials! I think I might skip perforated initials and just do the embossing. I am stuck between this and an AW rockie, but think this looks a little more less likely to go out of style


----------



## pbnjam

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3288477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any thoughts? I usually don't like doing just two initials but the medium is just too big for when I go to theme parks with my kids. I use a speedy b 25 normally for that but would like something in black
> 
> If I could get a few opinions, this might be my next bag! Been thinking about one for a while




This color combo works! I find it so hard to commit to a color. But these colors look good together. The perforated makes it more custom vs embossed is less noticeable. 

I was thinking about getting a custom in med with perforated initials in blue for the main body and cyclamen for the handles.


----------



## LvoemyLV

pbnjam said:


> This color combo works! I find it so hard to commit to a color. But these colors look good together. The perforated makes it more custom vs embossed is less noticeable.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a custom in med with perforated initials in blue for the main body and cyclamen for the handles.




I love the blue! That will be such a fun spring combination. I would love to pick a bright bag but can't bring myself to do so. I have a very neutral wardrobe and found that I don't use bright colored bags if I get them  Custom bags are my favorite. I love my LV mon monogram bags and think I'd love these too and not be spending so much lol. Definitely leaning towards this bag and I might just make the purchase now [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## pbnjam

LvoemyLV said:


> I love the blue! That will be such a fun spring combination. I would love to pick a bright bag but can't bring myself to do so. I have a very neutral wardrobe and found that I don't use bright colored bags if I get them  Custom bags are my favorite. I love my LV mon monogram bags and think I'd love these too and not be spending so much lol. Definitely leaning towards this bag and I might just make the purchase now [emoji23][emoji12]




Can't wait to see your reveal. I can't pull the trigger yet. [emoji16] I need to make sure the strap lengths will work for me first.


----------



## LvoemyLV

pbnjam said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal. I can't pull the trigger yet. [emoji16] I need to make sure the strap lengths will work for me first.




Oh I didn't even think of strap length! I might go down to the mall this weekend then to try out the cuir crossbody. I am so glad you said that lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol! That's why I don't like 2 initials! I think I might skip perforated initials and just do the embossing. I am stuck between this and an AW rockie, but think this looks a little more less likely to go out of style




I love it and agree that embossing is the better way to go!


----------



## LvoemyLV

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it and agree that embossing is the better way to go!




Yay! Thanks!! I'm going to check out strap length over the weekend the. Place an order as long as it fits well crossbody


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........




This color is sooooo pretty! I saw one in indigo on IG recently that I also really like. But khaki is so rich and dark. I have a medium 3d in poppy already so I don't know if I should get a small one too. [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........


I had been thinking about this bag too but I know the handles will be rubbing against me when I wear the bag crossbody. So, that is my concern but in terms of color, functionality and leather quality...I will say you need it. 



pbnjam said:


> I don't know if I should get a small one too.



Yes, you NEED the small one too. &#128513; The color is tdf.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........




I absolutely love this. This probably my favorite color so far in the 3D.


----------



## pandorabox

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been thinking about a 3D bag in khaki.........




Saw it and it's awesome! Anyone is the NJ area the LC store will be gone by the end of April and they have a huge section of sales now.


----------



## seton

pandorabox said:


> Saw it and it's awesome! Anyone is the NJ area the LC store will be gone by the end of April and they have a huge section of sales now.



Huh? Which one? Paramus or Short Hills?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love my LP SSH's so much I ordered a few in my favorite colors from the Spring Collection - Cyclamen and Navy. Can't wait to receive.


----------



## moose81

My next purchase with be a medium neo but I just can't figure out the color.  I'm debating between navy, pebble, and pink.  I have a small neo in black and I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> I love my LP SSH's so much I ordered a few in my favorite colors from the Spring Collection - Cyclamen and Navy. Can't wait to receive.



Congrats! 

Funny all the many years I've been a pliage fan, I've never actually tried on that size. Maybe I should check it out...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yesterday I took advantage of the SPS sale and ordered two small neos, in khaki and navy.  I already have the small neo in black. (Tried the opera but the color wasn't for me so I re-homed it.)

Really hoping for some great fall colors for the neo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny all the many years I've been a pliage fan, I've never actually tried on that size. Maybe I should check it out...




I love it and recently figured out that my favorite Coach pouch fits inside perfectly and acts a bit like a bag organizer. I can fit the pouch, my regular wallet, phone, and even an ipad mini. The pouch holds all the little essentials, and it's important to ke that I can carry my regular wallet. I'm a fan of large bags, so I'm amazed at how much I love this little one. It's perfect for weekends - Give it a try!

I also thing I'll order a custom #2 to try that size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yesterday I took advantage of the SPS sale and ordered two small neos, in khaki and navy.  I already have the small neo in black. (Tried the opera but the color wasn't for me so I re-homed it.)
> 
> Really hoping for some great fall colors for the neo!




Great choices!


----------



## Konicek007

I got two LP both in Small tote in Cedar and classic Red shades.
I am about to get Cyclaman in medium tote. 
Also there is another colour I want and eyeing: Boy. Baby blue blue shade.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my SSH's. LOVE Cyclamen! So glad I got it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Found an SSH in Slate...so excited!


----------



## GoStanford

I saw the new Roseau Reversible Leather Totes at Nordstrom today.  They come in four color combinations, three of which were available at my local store.  Fully reversible, Made in France, dark neutral colors plus fun jazzy colors.  I'm very tempted.  $520 for short handles and $535 for long handles plus taxes puts it at almost $600, so I am thinking it over.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Want to get my self a LC Cuir (I just cant get enough of them, apparently) in Natural or Camel. And I noticed from a picture on instagram, someone post a picture of LP Cuir in boutiques which have different color between the handle and the bag itself. Does LC now selling mixed color LP Cuir now, other than the custom one? Maybe at their store in La Vallee Village in Paris?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Really hoping that my boutique stocks the Cocchino Crossbody Bag, I want to have a close look at it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^I thought you mentioned in another thread that you had already tried it on?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^I thought you mentioned in another thread that you had already tried it on?


Oh, that was the shoulder bag. My boutique has yet to receive stocks for the crossbody and unsure whether it will actually arrive.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, that was the shoulder bag. My boutique has yet to receive stocks for the crossbody and unsure whether it will actually arrive.



Ah ok got it. I highly recommend the Cocchino crossbody. Hope you get to see it IRL. The bag was featured in the spring runway show. Last week I posted a few action shots from the LC video in the Spring-Summer 2016 thread HERE and a quickie review and WIMB a few posts down HERE. Good luck!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ah ok got it. I highly recommend the Cocchino crossbody. Hope you get to see it IRL. The bag was featured in the spring runway show. Last week I posted a few action shots from the LC video in the Spring-Summer 2016 thread HERE and a quickie review and WIMB a few posts down HERE. Good luck!


I popped by again to the boutique and enquired about the crossbody bag. The SA went to get the catalogue and found out that it is not included for my country. Only the shoulder bag is available. WIMB? I need to see that. Grateful thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Looking to get a LP or two in Garnet (one short, one long handled). Was eyeing a large shoulder tote in navy but since that's a classic shade, I figured I'd get Garnet first. Also fallen for Cuir in Greige. Fantastic neutral.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> Looking to get a LP or two in Garnet (one short, one long handled). Was eyeing a large shoulder tote in navy but since that's a classic shade, I figured I'd get Garnet first. Also fallen for Cuir in Greige. Fantastic neutral.



^I love the garnet color too. Great color.

Personally I've been crushing on the Mystery Hobo in black which surprises me because I'm normally not a hobo girl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cody Cuir in Ebony


----------



## LVlover13

LP backpack in red garance. I have never seen that color in real life before. Did Longchamp replace deep red for it?


----------



## Hoya94

LVlover13 said:


> LP backpack in red garance. I have never seen that color in real life before. Did Longchamp replace deep red for it?



You'll love red garance! It's a true blue red, absolutely beautiful! I do believe red garance took the place of deep red. Show us your backpack in red garance when you get it!  Here is a picture I found online of the backpack in red garance.

View attachment 3385370


----------



## jules 8

Bagshop has the lp backpack in red garance if your looking for it


----------



## Pamela EofA

I scored the Ecru Paris Rocks medium crossbody during the recent seasonal sale, so my only remaining covet is a 3D medium tote in khaki.  I never see enough 3D love on the forums, and I'm smitten with that style.

My teen daughter is coveting a Le Pliage backpack in khaki. Guess we're just lovin' that color here!

Oh, and I also want another Eiffel Tower exclusive, and a Big Ben, too.


----------



## LVlover13

Hoya94 said:


> You'll love red garance! It's a true blue red, absolutely beautiful! I do believe red garance took the place of deep red. Show us your backpack in red garance when you get it!  Here is a picture I found online of the backpack in red garance.
> 
> View attachment 3385370



Will do! [emoji6]



jules 8 said:


> Bagshop has the lp backpack in red garance if your looking for it



Thanks for the info!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered the Cognac Quadri Sport Handbag from the seasonal sale. Could not resist at 50% off. 

Also noticed the Quadri in Khaki - [emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cognac Quadri Sport arrived...I like it a lot. Leather has an interesting texture and it's super lightweight. Love the cognac color. Great sale purchase! Will post pics tomorrow or Mon when she's packed up for the work week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Cognac Quadri Sport arrived...I like it a lot. Leather has an interesting texture and it's super lightweight. Love the cognac color. Great sale purchase! Will post pics tomorrow or Mon when she's packed up for the work week.



Congrats on your deal!


----------



## honeybunny07

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered the Cognac Quadri Sport Handbag from the seasonal sale. Could not resist at 50% off.
> 
> Also noticed the Quadri in Khaki - [emoji173]️


Wogh, great deal! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## APhiJill

Last month, I called in a favor to get the Big Ben Le Pliage.  A sorority sister of mine was in Paris last week and I called in another favor.  I picked it up from her house 2 days ago


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Cody Cuir in Ebony
> 
> View attachment 3384113
> View attachment 3384115



On vacation, sitting outside at a Paris cafe just now for lunch, and I saw one of the Cody sawtooth bags go by on someone's arm. Thought of you. It was the Curry/Charlie Brown version.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> On vacation, sitting outside at a Paris cafe just now for lunch, and I saw one of the Cody sawtooth bags go by on someone's arm. Thought of you. It was the Curry/Charlie Brown version.



Aaaawwww! Thanks! That is the one that's been see-sawing in my head. Yes... Noooo... Yesssss.... Noooo. The other colours haven't come to my country yet. Need to see another colour before deciding. The SA told me today that the next colour should be arriving next week. In the meantime, I've bought a LP Document Holder in Terra.

Enjoy your vacation! What LC goodies will you be bringing back to your home country?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Aaaawwww! Thanks! That is the one that's been see-sawing in my head. Yes... Noooo... Yesssss.... Noooo. The other colours haven't come to my country yet. Need to see another colour before deciding. The SA told me today that the next colour should be arriving next week. In the meantime, I've bought a LP Document Holder in Terra.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation! What LC goodies will you be bringing back to your home country?



Every time I come to Paris (from the U.S.) I am amazed at how many Longchamp bags I see. Three out of five women are carrying them lol.


----------



## Sam18q

Thinking of Cody Cuir in mahogany or curry colour.  But it is pretty expensive though.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> On vacation, sitting outside at a Paris cafe just now for lunch, and I saw one of the Cody sawtooth bags go by on someone's arm. Thought of you. It was the Curry/Charlie Brown version.



Enjoy your vacay, mon amie, and drink a glass by the seine for me!


----------



## bakeacookie

Eyeing the Mt Fuji and Big Ben in garnet.  Already have the Yen and GBP to give my friends for their trip. haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Enjoy your vacay, mon amie, and drink a glass by the seine for me!



Merci seton!  Traveling through Bordeaux for the next week.


----------



## honeybunny07

Where do i start? 
It's hard because everytime i saw a LC bag, i'm just like, ooohhh you beautiful!! :* and want to hoard them immediately.. lol

Right now on my wish list are:
● Neo Fantaisie polkadot blue size S
● LP ssh rose and light blue or ultramarine
(Actually i would like to collect ssh in every available colour.. )
● LP cuir sunshine medium
And last but not least
● ssh Mary Katranzou lantern

And i've been thinking to buy msh beige as a replacement.. but i rarely use medium sized bag right now.. so, hmmm.. 
I guess that's it? ... for now at least.. [emoji14]

Oh, I've been eyeing halong bay too.. [emoji85]


----------



## jules 8

Just recieved and moved into my first custom LP...I'm already trying to figure out my next one


----------



## just1morelv

I just brought home the le foulonne city tote in black so for my next one, I'd love to go with a bold color, possibly red in leather.


----------



## jules 8

I keep trying to tell myself I don't need anymore...but the garnet and earth colors are really occupying my mind


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jules 8 said:


> I keep trying to tell myself I don't need anymore...but the garnet and earth colors are really occupying my mind


Same here. I can imagine Garnet looking so gorgeous with Bilberry in a custom but I can hear that little voice in my head nagging "be good". [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

PurseBlog had a post about hobo bags coming back in style, and I'm still thinking about that LC Mystery Hobo. 
http://www.purseblog.com/trends/hobo-bags-trend-2016/


----------



## trendyaznchica

Looking to get a Statue of Liberty large travel bag in bilberry or navy. I know they come in lots of colors, so I'm hoping they have one of those two!


----------



## Summerfriend

I am eyeing a medium Neo in khaki and a medium Cuir in black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

trendyaznchica said:


> Looking to get a Statue of Liberty large travel bag in bilberry or navy. I know they come in lots of colors, so I'm hoping they have one of those two!



I have the SOL MSH in Bilberry and love it. Highly recommend the color!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been looking forward to getting my first longchamp! I've been drooling over the cuir in blue or cherry…I'd love the pink but I'm thinking it might be harder to pair with my closet. I'm just a student so I have to wait quite a bit but I've been day-dreaming nonstop and have been playing around with how I want to personalize it!


----------



## shiba_inu

I like the Roseau Croco cross body bag.  But not the price. It is very cute. I have plenty of Le Pliage and use them a lot. I would like more of the Limited Edition or country exclusives.


----------



## seton

shiba_inu said:


> I like the Roseau Croco cross body bag.  But not the price. It is very cute. I have plenty of Le Pliage and use them a lot. I would like more of the Limited Edition or country exclusives.



I have a regular roseau crossbody. I think it's too flat. It really bulges if I put more than 2 things in it. I agree that it's not worth the price.


----------



## trendyaznchica

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the SOL MSH in Bilberry and love it. Highly recommend the color!



 I ended up getting the travel bag in bilberry. The outline of the Statue really stands out on that color. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

shiba_inu said:


> I like the Roseau Croco cross body bag.  But not the price. It is very cute. I have plenty of Le Pliage and use them a lot. I would like more of the Limited Edition or country exclusives.



Interesting, until I saw your post I had not focused on the fact that the Roseau Croco crossbody ($675) actually costs more than the larger Roseau Croco totes ($585-$630). Guess it has to do with the extra detailing on the crossbody like the chain strap and moveable handles.


----------



## babysunshine

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have been on a roll with LC ever since purchasing the large long handle totes last year. I find myself constantly eyeing another LC style, SLG and thinking about which color to get. I am interested to know whether you are the same like me and it will be great to hear what your next purchase is likely to be.
> 
> For now, these have been constantly on my mind and I hope I can add them to my collection over time.
> 
> ~ Backpack in amethyst or bilberry
> ~ Eiffel Tower tote in Dark Grey or Fuschia
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody in Red or Amethyst
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Small in Bilberry
> ~ Veal Foulonne Travel Clutch in Red or Gatsby Sport Clutch in Red
> ~ Le Pliage Cuir Zip around Coin Purse in Amethyst or Red
> ~ Le Pliage Pouchette in Bilberry or Mint or Pink
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


Just got a la foulonne cosmetics pouch and lv=ove the powder pink and soft leather. Saw a penelope fantaisie ad and am coveting that bag!


----------



## pbnjam

I have decided that I need a LP Cody Med Satchel in Mahogany. I'm in love! Waiting for a discount now.[emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I have decided that I need a LP Cody Med Satchel in Mahogany. I'm in love! Waiting for a discount now.



The LP Cody is a beautiful bag. For some reason, I keep thinking about the Penelope shoulder tote but I will prefer to wait for a really good deal too.


----------



## Stansy

Besides the LPH in either/and brown and/or black I think that a Roseau Reversible in blue will be the perfect work/business travel bag for me, and it should go well with my blue Rimowa luggage


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> The LP Cody is a beautiful bag. For some reason, I keep thinking about the Penelope shoulder tote but I will prefer to wait for a really good deal too.



Me too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Interesting, until I saw your post I had not focused on the fact that the Roseau Croco crossbody ($675) actually costs more than the larger Roseau Croco totes ($585-$630). Guess it has to do with the extra detailing on the crossbody like the chain strap and moveable handles.
> 
> View attachment 3442483
> View attachment 3442484
> View attachment 3442486



This color! Love it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Besides the LPH in either/and brown and/or black I think that a Roseau Reversible in blue will be the perfect work/business travel bag for me, and it should go well with my blue Rimowa luggage



Love the navy/silver Reversible combo this season!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the navy/silver Reversible combo this season!



I love Navy but I find this silver interior very intriguing. Love it when Navy pairs with silver.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Which black hobo should I get: the Mystery hobo (first one below) or the Foulonne hobo (second one)??? Please share your opinion and explain why. 

(pics from Nordstrom.com)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Which black hobo should I get: the Mystery hobo (first one below) or the Foulonne hobo (second one)??? Please share your opinion and explain why.
> 
> (pics from Nordstrom.com)
> 
> View attachment 3473958
> View attachment 3473959
> View attachment 3473960
> View attachment 3473962
> View attachment 3473963
> View attachment 3473965
> View attachment 3473966
> View attachment 3473967



I have the Foulonne hobo but in the bigger discontinued size and before they changed the hardware. Here are my real life mod shots when the bag is not fully stuffed. I like how it has a nice drape - not sure if the small will have the same drape. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-longchamp.459009/page-268#post-28782255

I vote for the Foulonne because of the zip


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Which black hobo should I get: the Mystery hobo (first one below) or the Foulonne hobo (second one)??? Please share your opinion and explain why.
> 
> (pics from Nordstrom.com)
> 
> View attachment 3473958
> View attachment 3473959
> View attachment 3473960
> View attachment 3473962
> View attachment 3473963
> View attachment 3473965
> View attachment 3473966
> View attachment 3473967


Oh, what a tough choice! Like Smokie, I have the larger foulonne. I'm not familiar with the Mystery hobo so I can't give a comparison.
I prefer a zippered top. so that's a plus for the foulonne. And the shoulder strap is so comfortable!
It looks like the Mystery is a bit heavier. Do you like the leather on either bag better?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the Foulonne hobo but in the bigger discontinued size and before they changed the hardware. Here are my real life mod shots when the bag is not fully stuffed. I like how it has a nice drape - not sure if the small will have the same drape. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-longchamp.459009/page-268#post-28782255
> 
> I vote for the Foulonne because of the zip





EGBDF said:


> Oh, what a tough choice! Like Smokie, I have the larger foulonne. I'm not familiar with the Mystery hobo so I can't give a comparison.
> I prefer a zippered top. so that's a plus for the foulonne. And the shoulder strap is so comfortable!
> It looks like the Mystery is a bit heavier. Do you like the leather on either bag better?



Thank you both for your input! It does help to hear others' opinions.  I'd been planning for a while to get the Mystery hobo. I never gave much thought to the Foulonne hobo until Nordstrom.com got it back in stock recently. It does look nice in the modeling pic and I like the tweaks to the design.

I want a hobo that is minimalist, sleek, compact. I don't like slouchy bags for myself, both because of the look and the difficulty getting in and out of them. Months ago I briefly played with the Mystery hobo in cognac while at Bloomingdales. The leather seemed thicker than Foulonne leather from what I recall. Although I didn't take the stuffing out of the bag, it seemed as though it would be more structured than the Foulonne hobo, and I am looking for more structure. The zipper issue doesn't matter much to me. I like open bags and usually leave zippers and clasps undone anyway.


----------



## Sam18q

Hoping to score Cody in Currie colour when it goes on sale


----------



## spicestory

Looking to purchase a LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap in around 2-weeks time.  It will be my first LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap, so I am very excited about it. 

I am debating between the sizes medium or small, as well as the colors Navy or Ruby. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Which black hobo should I get: the Mystery hobo (first one below) or the Foulonne hobo (second one)??? Please share your opinion and explain why.
> 
> (pics from Nordstrom.com)
> 
> View attachment 3473958
> View attachment 3473959
> View attachment 3473960
> View attachment 3473962
> View attachment 3473963
> View attachment 3473965
> View attachment 3473966
> View attachment 3473967



Difficult. I have none of those two bags, but for me zippers are essential. I would take the one with the zipper, although I like the leather of the Mystery better. Is weight an issue for you? Do you know which one is lightweighter? 
Hope this helps. [emoji4]


----------



## A2wonbaby

spicestory said:


> Looking to purchase a LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap in around 2-weeks time.  It will be my first LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap, so I am very excited about it.
> 
> I am debating between the sizes medium or small, as well as the colors Navy or Ruby. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## A2wonbaby

I have a small, which I like, but I think a medium is more versatile.  It fits a lot more, but doesn't look that much bigger.  As for color, I have the navy and it's very pretty.  It has a sheen and a brightness to it, so it's not a typical navy.  I have my eye on the ruby as well because I wear a lot of black & white.  I would say pick navy if you want versatility; and I would pick ruby for a pop of color to an outfit.  Though I haven't seen ruby in person, on the forum it has been described as a muted red between poppy and opera.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> Difficult. I have none of those two bags, but for me zippers are essential. I would take the one with the zipper, although I like the leather of the Mystery better. Is weight an issue for you? Do you know which one is lightweighter?
> Hope this helps. [emoji4]



Thanks for your response!  No the zipper is not an issue for me. I think the Mystery is a little heavier but neither would be very heavy IMO, given their size. Guess I moreso was looking for opinions on which "look" other people prefer between the two hobos. I'm still leaning toward the Mystery because it seems a little more modern and updated to me. I also worry that the Foulonne leather will be too soft for my liking in this style and that the bag will collapse when not stuffed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Which black hobo should I get: the Mystery hobo (first one below) or the Foulonne hobo (second one)??? Please share your opinion and explain why.
> 
> (pics from Nordstrom.com)
> 
> View attachment 3473958
> View attachment 3473959
> View attachment 3473960
> View attachment 3473962
> View attachment 3473963
> View attachment 3473965
> View attachment 3473966
> View attachment 3473967



Mystery. Having seen in person, I fell in love. A touch of rugged yet still refined.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for your response!  No the zipper is not an issue for me. I think the Mystery is a little heavier but neither would be very heavy IMO, given their size. Guess I moreso was looking for opinions on which "look" other people prefer between the two hobos. I'm still leaning toward the Mystery because it seems a little more modern and updated to me. I also worry that the Foulonne leather will be too soft for my liking in this style and that the bag will collapse when not stuffed.



I like the look of the Mystery much better. Not sure why, though. I guess it is because of the leather and the details. The Foulonne looks "cleaner", imo. If weight/zipper are no issue, I would definitely go with the Mystery. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Mystery. Having seen in person, I fell in love. A touch of rugged yet still refined.





Ludmilla said:


> I like the look of the Mystery much better. Not sure why, though. I guess it is because of the leather and the details. The Foulonne looks "cleaner", imo. If weight/zipper are no issue, I would definitely go with the Mystery. [emoji4]



Thanks for the enabling ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the enabling ladies!



You are welcome! [emoji3]


----------



## 34mimi

Hubby is bringing me a LePliage nylon, but cant  decide between Fusil or black?..  Is the fusil mist gray or does. It have a touch of brown like the gunmetal? 
What do you think Fusil or Black?


----------



## honeybunny07

spicestory said:


> Looking to purchase a LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap in around 2-weeks time.  It will be my first LP Neo Nylon handbag with crossbody strap, so I am very excited about it.
> 
> I am debating between the sizes medium or small, as well as the colors Navy or Ruby. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!



Depends on what you carry with it. 
I prefer the small neo better than the nylon ssh because of the extra space it gives me, but not too much. Right now i have 3 medium size bags laying nicely, rarely used.. [emoji39] 

As for color, i prefer ruby because it gives a 'pop' look to my outfit. If you looking for versatility, then navy.


----------



## honeybunny07

34mimi said:


> Hubby is bringing me a LePliage nylon, but cant  decide between Fusil or black?..  Is the fusil mist gray or does. It have a touch of brown like the gunmetal?
> What do you think Fusil or Black?



Some says fusil gives a bit of 'warmth', and it mostly goes with everything too.. never seen one in person though, but I'm for fusil [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I also worry that the Foulonne leather will be too soft for my liking in this style and that the bag will collapse when not stuffed.



This is my larger Foulonne hobo without the stuffing. Pretty much collapsed


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> This is my larger Foulonne hobo without the stuffing. Pretty much collapsed
> 
> View attachment 3475834



Thanks for the pic. I'm thinking the thicker leather on the Mystery hobo will suit me a bit better; hoping its more structured. Pretty puddle of leather you've got though!


----------



## spicestory

A2wonbaby said:


> I have a small, which I like, but I think a medium is more versatile.  It fits a lot more, but doesn't look that much bigger.  As for color, I have the navy and it's very pretty.  It has a sheen and a brightness to it, so it's not a typical navy.  I have my eye on the ruby as well because I wear a lot of black & white.  I would say pick navy if you want versatility; and I would pick ruby for a pop of color to an outfit.  Though I haven't seen ruby in person, on the forum it has been described as a muted red between poppy and opera.



@A2wonbaby - thanks for the advice!  I saw Navy and Ruby in-person yesterday at the mall. Navy is gorgeous, and I love the color opacity and vibrancy of Navy! Ruby is indeed more of a muted red than the vibrant red I was expecting to see based on the photos of Ruby from the LC website. Ruby is very beautiful too!


----------



## spicestory

honeybunny07 said:


> Depends on what you carry with it.
> I prefer the small neo better than the nylon ssh because of the extra space it gives me, but not too much. Right now i have 3 medium size bags laying nicely, rarely used.. [emoji39]
> 
> As for color, i prefer ruby because it gives a 'pop' look to my outfit. If you looking for versatility, then navy.



@honeybunny07 - thanks for the advice - good point on a pop of color vs. color versatility! It makes me wish I could purchase both colors lol!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thanks to everybody who responded to my recent dithering about the Mystery hobo. I came across some pics of the hobo unstuffed, looking slouchier and sloppier than I'd like. So I changed my mind and instead just ordered the crossbody below from the Mystery line (had a coupon code for 25% off too). I know I'll get a lot of use out of it, and I've liked it since I first saw pics of it months ago. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks to everybody who responded to my recent dithering about the Mystery hobo. I came across some pics of the hobo unstuffed, looking slouchier and sloppier than I'd like. So I changed my mind and instead just ordered the crossbody below from the Mystery line (had a coupon code for 25% off too). I know I'll get a lot of use out of it, and I've liked it since I first saw pics of it months ago. Will post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 3478646



This one is very pretty, too. I hope you enjoy it very much! [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks to everybody who responded to my recent dithering about the Mystery hobo. I came across some pics of the hobo unstuffed, looking slouchier and sloppier than I'd like. So I changed my mind and instead just ordered the crossbody below from the Mystery line (had a coupon code for 25% off too). I know I'll get a lot of use out of it, and I've liked it since I first saw pics of it months ago. Will post pics when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 3478646



Congrats and looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I was able to test out both the Mystery and Foulonne hobos. (It ends up that I cancelled my recent order for the Heritage shoulder bag because it was on backorder for 6-8 weeks, and I reconsidered whether that bag was really right for me...) Anyway, I did not care for the Mystery hobo IRL. It's gorgeous, especially the thick leather, but I thought it draped awkwardly when in use, especially at the top part, and the shoulder drop was not all that generous. Then I tried the Foulonne hobo and I was pleasantly surprised. In addition to updating the hardware and the side decoration this season, I think that Longchamp may possibly have added a little structure to the sides too, because the bag stands up on its own even when completely empty, it does not collapse. I noticed that the Nordstrom.com description states, "The lightly structured silhouette and flat base mean that it won't puddle when you put it down." So that's the one I came home with.


----------



## pbnjam

I tried on the new 2.0 satchel today at the boutique. I love it! The strap is adjustable. Finally! Definitely considering this bag either in the blue or red color. And there is a zipper. I noticed that even the backpacks have adjustable straps now. I still love my 2.0 backpack tho.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So that's the one I came home with.



I am glad you were able to try on both bags. I think it makes a whole lot of difference buying in person. I love the simplicity of the Foulonne hobo. It looks understated, chic and timeless. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was able to test out both the Mystery and Foulonne hobos. (It ends up that I cancelled my recent order for the Heritage shoulder bag because it was on backorder for 6-8 weeks, and I reconsidered whether that bag was really right for me...) Anyway, I did not care for the Mystery hobo IRL. It's gorgeous, especially the thick leather, but I thought it draped awkwardly when in use, especially at the top part, and the shoulder drop was not all that generous. Then I tried the Foulonne hobo and I was pleasantly surprised. In addition to updating the hardware and the side decoration this season, I think that Longchamp may possibly have added a little structure to the sides too, because the bag stands up on its own even when completely empty, it does not collapse. I noticed that the Nordstrom.com description states, "The lightly structured silhouette and flat base mean that it won't puddle when you put it down." So that's the one I came home with.
> 
> View attachment 3492280
> View attachment 3492281
> View attachment 3492282



Glad that you got the Foulonne hobo after all! Great to learn that it has structure now


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am glad you were able to try on both bags. I think it makes a whole lot of difference buying in person. I love the simplicity of the Foulonne hobo. It looks understated, chic and timeless. Enjoy it in good health!





SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that you got the Foulonne hobo after all! Great to learn that it has structure now



Thank you both! Nice to add a hobo to my LC collection. Very comfy to wear and looks great with casual outfits.


----------



## Nancy07

I'd love a small le pliage in red with the long handle next. Also really love the small cuir in natural!


----------



## Pamela EofA

Pamela EofA said:


> I scored the Ecru Paris Rocks medium crossbody during the recent seasonal sale, so my only remaining covet is a 3D medium tote in khaki.  I never see enough 3D love on the forums, and I'm smitten with that style.
> 
> My teen daughter is coveting a Le Pliage backpack in khaki. Guess we're just lovin' that color here!
> 
> Oh, and I also want another Eiffel Tower exclusive, and a Big Ben, too.



Quoting myself above from 4 months ago. So I just can't bring myself to get a 3D; much as I like the look, I do not like the feel of the leather. I did get the grey Eiffel Tower and a blue Big Ben this summer from my own and a friend's travels. And my daughter did get the khaki Le Pliage backpack. 

So now, I'm smitten with the Cody Cuir in curry and am hoping to add that one if there are any good discounts at end of season.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Purchased a Quadri long zip wallet in the khaki green color from the sale. I really really like the layout, but it seems a bit delicate. I can tell the edges will wear quickly. If I love the style, I may get one in a tougher leather later. I believe they make this same layout in the foulonne leather. I also like that this zips 3/4 of the way around. I have a Kate Spade zip around now, and I only ever zip it that far anyway.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Purchased a Quadri long zip wallet in the khaki green color from the sale. I really really like the layout, but it seems a bit delicate. I can tell the edges will wear quickly. If I love the style, I may get one in a tougher leather later. I believe they make this same layout in the foulonne leather. I also like that this zips 3/4 of the way around. I have a Kate Spade zip around now, and I only ever zip it that far anyway.


I don't have a quadri wallet, but I have a few Quadri bags and have had no wear whatsoever, even on one that I have overused and abused. So hopefully it will hold up for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> I don't have a quadri wallet, but I have a few Quadri bags and have had no wear whatsoever, even on one that I have overused and abused. So hopefully it will hold up for you!



Thanks! I hope so. My Quadri handbag still looks great, but not sure how well the edges on this wallet will do. I will report back for sure. I could not pass up the color, and I have been curious about the pocket arrangement on this wallet forever. I love the light weight of this line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I can tell the edges will wear quickly. If I love the style, I may get one in a tougher leather later.



I have the Quadri compact wallet (the one with a wristlet) for some time and it had held up really well. I purchased it as I needed a hardy wallet for hiking trips, beach play, kids stuff. It goes into my backpack or small Neo and I found I need not worry about it. It is also my travel  wallet and my recent vacation subjected it to a lot of rain. It still looks as good as new. I am really pleased with it and I am positive you will love yours too. Khaki is a beautiful color and I admit to being seriously tempted by the very same wallet. [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have the Quadri compact wallet (the one with a wristlet) for some time and it had held up really well. I purchased it as I needed a hardy wallet for hiking trips, beach play, kids stuff. It goes into my backpack or small Neo and I found I need not worry about it. It is also my travel  wallet and my recent vacation subjected it to a lot of rain. It still looks as good as new. I am really pleased with it and I am positive you will love yours too. Khaki is a beautiful color and I admit to being seriously tempted by the very same wallet. [emoji7]



Thanks for the review!! I really appreciate it. I plan to move into my new wallet this weekend. Will take a few pics.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the review!! I really appreciate it. I plan to move into my new wallet this weekend. Will take a few pics.



I have the same Quadri wristlet wallet as frenzied but mine is in black. I have been using it since early Sept this year, so coming up to 4 months soon. I use it as my daily wallet and the leather has held up very well too. In comparison, I used a Cuir wristlet wallet in blue earlier this year for 4 months and I could see some corner wear by the time I stopped using it to start using my Quadri wallet. Anyway, I could have lived with the wear on the Cuir wallet but I stopped using it for other reasons.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the same Quadri wristlet wallet as frenzied but mine is in black. I have been using it since early Sept this year, so coming up to 4 months soon. I use it as my daily wallet and the leather has held up very well too. In comparison, I used a Cuir wristlet wallet in blue earlier this year for 4 months and I could see some corner wear by the time I stopped using it to start using my Quadri wallet. Anyway, I could have lived with the wear on the Cuir wallet but I stopped using it for other reasons.



Awesome! Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## Achara

After years failing to cure the pliage addiction I decided to just embrace it and stop telling "not another LC bag" to myself. 

I'm thinking of getting a black pliage Neo this time as my new workhorse. Hopefully I won't have to baby it as I do for my cuir, but it would seem more "grown up" than the plain ones (which I have adored, used and abused for years and I happily continue to do so). Also the canvas seems thicker. Am I right? 

To be honest, I would go for the light grey  or beige one but I am afraid of colour transfer.


----------



## spicestory

Achara said:


> After years failing to cure the pliage addiction I decided to just embrace it and stop telling "not another LC bag" to myself.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a black pliage Neo this time as my new workhorse. Hopefully I won't have to baby it as I do for my cuir, but it would seem more "grown up" than the plain ones (which I have adored, used and abused for years and I happily continue to do so). Also the canvas seems thicker. Am I right?
> 
> To be honest, I would go for the light grey  or beige one but I am afraid of colour transfer.



@Achara - At least to me, the Le Pliage Néo satin nylon canvas does feel 1) a bit thicker, 2) a bit more luxurious and  3) smoother to the touch, and (in-person/IRL) looks a bit more shiny [most likely due to the satin finish of the Neo nylon canvas?], especially when compared side-by-side to the regular line of Le Pliage Nylon canvas.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the review!! I really appreciate it. I plan to move into my new wallet this weekend. Will take a few pics.


You are most welcome. After much deliberation, I purchased the Quadri long wallet and coin purse. Both in black and at great sale prices too. [emoji5]


----------



## pbnjam

I really like the new Pinky color! But I am not too sure what to get in it. 

I'm considering the leather Cherry Blossom clutch. It's just so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Just found this picture in their email advertisement. I'm really liking the look of this backpack. Very interested!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Just found this picture in their email advertisement. I'm really liking the look of this backpack. Very interested!



that totally seems like your style!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> that totally seems like your style!


You know my style!  lol yeah it looks like the same leather as the 3d line which I like a lot. I need this ruby color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Just found this



Woah, this backpack is very pretty!


----------



## luxluna

What do you folks think about the Roseau Croco wallet in red? Do you think it looks mature, something for a more sophisticated and mature lady? I can't find a picture of it in red but here is the brown version. I like the little bamboo piece on it. I think it looks cute. It's kinda expensive though.

http://en.longchamp.com/en/small-leather-goods/roseau-croco/compact-wallet-3253858?sku=1949


----------



## SmokieDragon

luxluna said:


> What do you folks think about the Roseau Croco wallet in red? Do you think it looks mature, something for a more sophisticated and mature lady? I can't find a picture of it in red but here is the brown version. I like the little bamboo piece on it. I think it looks cute. It's kinda expensive though.
> 
> http://en.longchamp.com/en/small-leather-goods/roseau-croco/compact-wallet-3253858?sku=1949



I have been told that the Croco pattern looks mature on the Roseau Croco - I don't think so but this seems to be others' perception of the Croco. So I think that it would be perceived as mature on the wallet too


----------



## seton

I do agree that the general perception of the croco is old fashioned. The upside is that the croco leather is very hardy and good for SLG. I have 4. The coin purses are my faves. The long wallet is my least fave altho I love the combo of the burgundy with the gunmetal hardware

btw, the bamboo on these are prone to scratche very easily


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Feeling like I should jump in here and stick up for Roseau Croco, lol!  The line benefitted from a major update last season, and I posted countless pics in the Autumn 2016 thread of women carrying it looking chic, modern, even edgy in my opinion. Besides Longchamp, other designers (namely Saint Laurent, and Givenchy to a lesser extent) have put out hot, highly sought after croc-embossed bags in recent years. Of course we all have different perceptions of fashion and are entitled to our own opinions. Admittedly, I am a bit less enthusiastic about the wallets and SLGs from the Roseau Croco line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luxluna said:


> What do you folks think about the Roseau Croco wallet in red? Do you think it looks mature, something for a more sophisticated and mature lady?



I haven't seen the wallet as yet but did try on a Roseau Croco crossbody. I thought the new design, coupled with a little bit of chain and the bamboo clasp was rather adorable. My companion, however thought the croco print looked mature. What are your own thoughts? Do you like it but have a nudging feeling it looks mature? If you own it, will you use it? For me, functionality and usability is of utmost importance. I had painful lessons in the past whereby I adore the looks of something but it just will not work for me or I cannot bring myself to use it. Nowadays, I ask myself these questions, hold off a purchase for as long as I can... in a bid to be sure that it all works out.


----------



## luxluna

seton said:


> I do agree that the general perception of the croco is old fashioned. The upside is that the croco leather is very hardy and good for SLG. I have 4. The coin purses are my faves. The long wallet is my least fave altho I love the combo of the burgundy with the gunmetal hardware
> 
> btw, the bamboo on these are prone to scratche very easily
> 
> View attachment 3602434


Wow - these are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luxluna

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been told that the Croco pattern looks mature on the Roseau Croco - I don't think so but this seems to be others' perception of the Croco. So I think that it would be perceived as mature on the wallet too


I'd have to take some time to the k about this. Very tempted.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I do agree that the general perception of the croco is old fashioned. The upside is that the croco leather is very hardy and good for SLG. I have 4. The coin purses are my faves. The long wallet is my least fave altho I love the combo of the burgundy with the gunmetal hardware
> 
> btw, the bamboo on these are prone to scratche very easily
> 
> View attachment 3602434



That coin pouch is too cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Saw the post last night in the Longchamp Deals thread about Nordstrom Rack, and I couldn't get this Kate Moss bag off my mind. Green is my fav color. I just ordered it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

For me, a LP in the new Pinky color  it looks so pretty on everyone's pics on here!!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Saw the post last night in the Longchamp Deals thread about Nordstrom Rack, and I couldn't get this Kate Moss bag off my mind. Green is my fav color. I just ordered it.
> 
> View attachment 3630270
> View attachment 3630271




very nice Cosmo. I always liked the clutch in the ads. It's AW2010.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> very nice Cosmo. I always liked the clutch in the ads. It's AW2010.



Thanks seton!  I do remember this line and see it on eBay from time to time. Found this Kate Moss video this morning: 

Since it's an older style I'm hoping it's not overly handled and shopworn when I receive it. Luckily it is returnable to Nordstrom Rack if I have issues. *fingers crossed*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Saw the post last night in the Longchamp Deals thread about Nordstrom Rack, and I couldn't get this Kate Moss bag off my mind. Green is my fav color. I just ordered it.
> 
> View attachment 3630270
> View attachment 3630271



LOVE IT. Also a green fan.


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> Just found this picture in their email advertisement. I'm really liking the look of this backpack. Very interested!



I like the look of this backpack but I'm really not sure about this buckle flap. I wish it was a decorative buckle with magnetic closure. Seems like it isn't very easy to get in and out besides the little zip pockets.

But I did see a little crossbody that piqued my interest. 


It's very small but cute. I'm refraining from buying anything except the custom bags until semi-annual sale.[emoji51]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> It's very small but cute. I'm refraining from buying anything except the custom bags until semi-annual sale.[emoji51]



I saw this one and it really is small in terms of capacity. I say, try it with your essentials when you pass by a boutique and see how it goes.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I like the look of this backpack but I'm really not sure about this buckle flap. I wish it was a decorative buckle with magnetic closure. Seems like it isn't very easy to get in and out besides the little zip pockets.
> 
> But I did see a little crossbody that piqued my interest.
> View attachment 3651659
> 
> It's very small but cute. I'm refraining from buying anything except the custom bags until semi-annual sale.[emoji51]




I am also eyeing something in Powder Fou. Last time, I bought one of those US Passport holders with the heat stamp as a gift. Just noticed that they started doing it in the Powder and it looks great with the gold stamping. All the ones with the heat stamps seem to be SE and all MIF too! Bonus!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw this one and it really is small in terms of capacity. I say, try it with your essentials when you pass by a boutique and see how it goes.


Yeah I looked at and tried it on at the boutique. I wonder how spacious that would be compare to LPC mini. Prob LPC mini would be even more spacious since it is one compartment. I sold my lemon mini but I might get another color in the future!


seton said:


> I am also eyeing something in Powder Fou. Last time, I bought one of those US Passport holders with the heat stamp as a gift. Just noticed that they started doing it in the Powder and it looks great with the gold stamping. All the ones with the heat stamps seem to be SE and all MIF too! Bonus!


O that sounds very nice! I will have to ask about the heat stamp next time I go back. Seems like a popular service to provide. Yay for the bonus![emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I did see a little crossbody that piqued my interest.
> View attachment 3651659
> 
> It's very small but cute. I'm refraining from buying anything except the custom bags until semi-annual sale.[emoji51]



I own several LC bags around this size (9 1/2 x 7 x 3 1/4 inches).  They can hold all my essentials for many situations, are light and easy to carry, and look chic. Rather than thinking in terms of your "regular" load of stuff, you might be surprised with how little you actually need to carry at certain times.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> I own several LC bags around this size (9 1/2 x 7 x 3 1/4 inches).  They can hold all my essentials for many situations, are light and easy to carry, and look chic. Rather than thinking in terms of your "regular" load of stuff, you might be surprised with how little you actually need to carry at certain times.



All I really need are my keys, phone, and wallet. The rest is for the what ifs! I have a friend who told me how free she felt carrying no bag at all. She had all 3 things in her big winter coat. [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> All I really need are my keys, phone, and wallet. The rest is for the what ifs!



In a bag of this size I can fit those three things (as long as it's a mini wallet), plus a few makeup things like blotting papers, lipstick, plus either a mini umbrella or sunglasses (sometimes both tho it's a tight squeeze). 

Guess I could put that stuff in my coat pockets like your friend, but then what would I do with all the time I spend obsessing over bags???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tried on the Foulonne backpack and fell in [emoji171]. 
The burning question: black or navy? Hmmmm....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Tried on the Foulonne backpack and fell in [emoji171].
> The burning question: black or navy? Hmmmm....



Tough call! I think I slightly prefer the navy. Seems a little more feminine while still looking sporty. You can't go wrong either way though.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I'm going to vote for Black  As @Cosmopolitan said, either colour would be great


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In general, I like how the black looks! Sleek!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just purchased this for my mom [emoji4] I was gonna wait for the sale but I got 15% from Sands Point and figured that was good enough, plus I can now give it to her for Mother's Day!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3689386
> 
> 
> Just purchased this for my mom [emoji4] I was gonna wait for the sale but I got 15% from Sands Point and figured that was good enough, plus I can now give it to her for Mother's Day!



What a nice Mother's Day gift! And Sands Point Shop is a great way to go when looking for a discount on current-season Longchamp items.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Tough call! I think I slightly prefer the navy. Seems a little more feminine while still looking sporty.





SmokieDragon said:


> I'm going to vote for Black





bellebellebelle19 said:


> In general, I like how the black looks! Sleek!


Thank you my enabler friends! I like how you are helping me out here. 
I have a navy Anello backpack and it truly matches with everything. The reason why I fell in love with the Foulonne backpack is how elegant it looked. I tried it on with a floral dress that day and at ease with the whole look. My Anello will be a definite mismatch as it is such a casual bag. I like how dark the navy looks in Foulonne. It is an interesting color. On the other hand, black is classic. I truly find it hard to decide. Shall mull it over and decide soon. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just purchased this for my mom. I can now give it to her for Mother's Day!



What a sweet gift for your mum. I am sure she will love it!


----------



## Stansy

I am in the market for a backpack and considering this one:


----------



## EGBDF

Stansy said:


> I am in the market for a backpack and considering this one:
> 
> View attachment 3699279


OHHH, I really like this one! I gave a bag from the Parisis line as a gift and it had lovely leather.


----------



## Stansy

EGBDF said:


> OHHH, I really like this one! I gave a bag from the Parisis line as a gift and it had lovely leather.


The leather indeed looks phantastic! I would love to have a LPC backpack, but this looks pretty close... I hope it is not too big and overwhelming, it is am men´s design after all...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> The leather indeed looks phantastic!



I think it looks wonderful. It looks easy to retrieve things with the zipper. I find myself leaning towards men's designs for their simplicity. Do share if you get it. I am sure many of us will like to know more about this line.


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think it looks wonderful. It looks easy to retrieve things with the zipper. I find myself leaning towards men's designs for their simplicity. Do share if you get it. I am sure many of us will like to know more about this line.


I will definitely get back here after looking at it - and maybe buying it 
I had toyed with the Parisis crossbody bags earlier this year, but I am having problems carrying crossbody after a while, that´s why I turned my search towards a backpack. It should be either the Parisis of the LP in the end, however I prefer leather...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I am having problems carrying crossbody after a while, that´s why I turned my search towards a backpack. It should be either the Parisis of the LP in the end, however I prefer leather...



I find crossbodies are generally tricky for me. I cannot have them too large or even medium size. The strap tends to dig into my shoulder and I get a sore shoulder &neck soon after. Backpacks are my solution if I need to carry more. I prefer leather too, for a more polished look but I find the LP backpack is wonderful for days when one is carrying lesser and yet wants to be handsfree.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> navy.





SmokieDragon said:


> Black





bellebellebelle19 said:


> black



Thank you ladies! I finally decided and just ordered one. It should arrive next week and hopefully in time for my vacation. [emoji1] [emoji111]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies! I finally decided and just ordered one. It should arrive next week and hopefully in time for my vacation. [emoji1] [emoji111]



Yay congrats hope you love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay congrats hope you love it! [emoji2]


I am very positive about it, having tried it on, compared the dimensions against my two other backpacks, thought about it somemore.... before finally ordering it. It sounds like a lengthy process but I just wanted to be really sure that it will work well for me. I will update once I get it. Can't wait!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Tough call! I think I slightly prefer the navy. Seems a little more feminine while still looking sporty. You can't go wrong either way though.
> 
> View attachment 3689347


I'm biased as I have this one.


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> I am in the market for a backpack and considering this one:
> View attachment 3699279



Here is an update for those of you interested in this model: I went to my store yesterday and had a look at it: it is beautiful and I will get it the next days! I also learned that this exact model will be discontinued come fall, however they will have a more utilitarian (meaning masculine ) looking model. I also learned that a backpack in the LPC line will come in the fall. This one will have a drawstring, I only saw it in the catalogue and it reminded me of the old LP backpack where the drawstring was part of the shoulder straps.
Anyhow, the Parisis has wonderful leather (LPC), it also has a hidden zipper compartment on the back, and sizewise it is perfect for me: not too tiny, not overwhelming. I will post a picture once I got it. Colorwise I am set on blue, unfortunately my store doesn´t carry and of the Parisis bags in tomette which is a warm reddish brown. If this becomes part of the sale I might consider it as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Here is an update



Awesome update and I am stoked you like the style and the leather. Looking forward to seeing your backpack here!


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome update and I am stoked you like the style and the leather. Looking forward to seeing your backpack here!


I got it yesterday! I almost used it as my pillow, the leather is so soft... Will post pics later.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I almost used it as my pillow, the leather is so soft.



Hooray! Does the leather feel similar to the Cuir leather?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I am counting down to the arrival of my Foulonne backpack. Four more days...


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! Does the leather feel similar to the Cuir leather?


According to the SA it is the same leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> According to the SA it is the same leather.


Woooo, I can now imagine how soft and scrumptious it feels. You are lucky my foulonne backpack is arriving soon else I will come and snatch away your "pillow". [emoji13]


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooo, I can now imagine how soft and scrumptious it feels. You are lucky my foulonne backpack is arriving soon else I will come and snatch away your "pillow". [emoji13]


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> I got it yesterday! I almost used it as my pillow, the leather is so soft... Will post pics later.


The pics don't do it justice...


----------



## SimplyB

I'm thinking of getting the Le Pliage backpack. 

Debating between gun metal or beige.  I worry about colour transfer/gets dirty easily with the beige. The gun metal would be a nice neutral (goes with black or navy clothing), however I'd probably wear it more in the summer (or vacation destination where I'd wear light colours), so not sure if it's too stark looking. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3711973
> View attachment 3711974
> View attachment 3711975
> 
> The pics don't do it justice...



We have become backpack twins!! Yay for Parisis! Thanks so much for your posts which helped open my mind to this bag. It's so soft and lovely. Really gorgeous IRL


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> We have become backpack twins!! Yay for Parisis! Thanks so much for your posts which helped open my mind to this bag. It's so soft and lovely. Really gorgeous IRL


Indeed yay for Parisis!! Which color did you choose? Blue as well?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> Indeed yay for Parisis!! Which color did you choose? Blue as well?



Yes, Blue as well. Identical twins!


----------



## tannc

I can't choose between these Penelope S (red / navy) or Le Pliage cross-body


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hankering after a SSH! Was going to get a Pinky, but I'm also thinking about getting it in black…I think it looks so chic against the brown leather!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> black…I think it looks so chic against the brown leather!



I think black is an excellent choice, the brown contrasts beautifully with the black and it goes with everything and color is fuss free.


----------



## 34mimi

HELP-- my friend is in Paris & is going to LC tomorrow!!
I think I want the 2017 limited edition Neo 
"On the Road". The blue canvas with the red leather horse.  
What are your thoughts on getting that bag? 
Is it Worth it? I have a couple of the LE and this would be a nice addition.


----------



## SmokieDragon

34mimi said:


> HELP-- my friend is in Paris & is going to LC tomorrow!!
> I think I want the 2017 limited edition Neo
> "On the Road". The blue canvas with the red leather horse.
> What are your thoughts on getting that bag?
> Is it Worth it? I have a couple of the LE and this would be a nice addition.



I have this bag and I say go get it!!! Nicer when u see it in person compared to photos. Love the red leather strap and multi-colored zip. You won't regret it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> The pics don't do it justice...





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for Parisis!



Ladies, when you have time, do you mind sharing your thoughts about the Parisis backpack? For instance, what fits, ease of usage... anything in fact. I have a friend whom will benefit from your sharing. Grateful thanks in advance! [emoji253]


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ladies, when you have time, do you mind sharing your thoughts about the Parisis backpack? For instance, what fits, ease of usage... anything in fact. I have a friend whom will benefit from your sharing. Grateful thanks in advance! [emoji253]


I think it's a wonderful backpack: the leather is soft and will slouch when you hold it in your hand, however it is comfortable to wear on your back. The wide straps help (as opposed to the LP).
It has two open and quite long pockets on the inside as well as a zipp pocket, so even walking the very touristy streets of Vienna including the Prater I always was feeling safe bag-wise.
The Parisis is light and has a nice polished look.
Did you read my post that this modell of the Parisis will be discontinued? They will have a more utilitarian looking backpack in the fall - I highly recommend that your friend gets it now! I think all three colors look beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Did you read my post that this modell of the Parisis will be discontinued?



Thank you for your comprehensive review and I somehow missed that part about it being discontinued. Such a pity about a great bag. It is good to read that it is light, easy to use and at the same time feels secure. How do you feel about its space?


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your comprehensive review and I somehow missed that part about it being discontinued. Such a pity about a great bag. It is good to read that it is light, easy to use and at the same time feels secure. How do you feel about its space?


For me the space is absolutely sufficient: I usually don't carry a lot, basically a wallet, small cosmetic bag with the usual odds and ends, 2 phones, keys, tissues. The backpack gives room to spare, in total it is spacious but not overwhelming. I don't want a teeny tiny backpack like the MCM or LV, but I don't want to look like I took a wrong turn hiking the Alps kwim? It is the perfect "city backpack" with a reasonable price tag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> It is the perfect "city backpack" with a reasonable price tag.



I totally get what you mean. In fact, it sounds perfect already! [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today marked the debut of my Parisis backpack. It's light! Easy to use. Just wear the strap on one shoulder and pull it towards me to get stuff out when on the go. Wear the straps on both shoulders and I feel as carefree as a teenager haha! 

Love that it has 2 deep inside slip pockets to save space. The deep inside zipped pocket is used for my wallet. It also has a key attachment. It's big enough as a work bag. I have enough space to put my water bottle too (not in pics below cos today is not a work day). 

Even though it's made of metis leather, it has enough structure not to sag on its own when held by its top handle unlike a Cuir. I'm petite at 5'1" and it doesn't look overwhelming on me. It's a great size and look. See pics below. Hope that helps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Today marked the debut of my Parisis backpack. It's light! Easy to use.



I especially like the fact that it has some form of structure. Equally important though is softness as a bulky looking backpack (nowhere full) is neither pleasing. Thank you for the pictures! Wonderful, I will pass along the information to my friend. [emoji106]


----------



## Mllelouise

tannc said:


> I can't choose between these Penelope S (red / navy) or Le Pliage cross-body
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715473
> 
> View attachment 3715474
> 
> View attachment 3715475




Same! I love them both! Both are a nice size. I like the slouchy-ness of the pliage cuir and thé chicness of the Pénélope. I love à longchamp navy. I'm hoping they might be reduced when the sales start - although this colour is rarely reduced. Good luck!


----------



## swdl

something in the celadon color(Foulonne line) i like this color and the cardholder in powder....


----------



## Dintjes

I really want this MSH in khaki. Even though i already have one in gunmetal. Still thinking about it though.


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Today marked the debut of my Parisis backpack. It's light! Easy to use. Just wear the strap on one shoulder and pull it towards me to get stuff out when on the go. Wear the straps on both shoulders and I feel as carefree as a teenager haha!
> 
> Love that it has 2 deep inside slip pockets to save space. The deep inside zipped pocket is used for my wallet. It also has a key attachment. It's big enough as a work bag. I have enough space to put my water bottle too (not in pics below cos today is not a work day).
> 
> Even though it's made of metis leather, it has enough structure not to sag on its own when held by its top handle unlike a Cuir. I'm petite at 5'1" and it doesn't look overwhelming on me. It's a great size and look. See pics below. Hope that helps



This is looking very nice!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> This is looking very nice!!! Thank you for sharing!



You're very welcome and glad to share!


----------



## kitty nyc

I want a custom le pliage cuir!


----------



## MamaSleepy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I haven't seen the wallet as yet but did try on a Roseau Croco crossbody. I thought the new design, coupled with a little bit of chain and the bamboo clasp was rather adorable. My companion, however thought the croco print looked mature. What are your own thoughts? Do you like it but have a nudging feeling it looks mature? If you own it, will you use it? For me, functionality and usability is of utmost importance. I had painful lessons in the past whereby I adore the looks of something but it just will not work for me or I cannot bring myself to use it. Nowadays, I ask myself these questions, hold off a purchase for as long as I can... in a bid to be sure that it all works out.


I too am curious about whether or not the embossed croc is dated. Or, WILL date a bag. Esp. if leather is shiney. Any thoughts?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Any thoughts?



I like the embossed croc look but probably prefer a smooth finish of thr Roseau crossbody instead.


----------



## lovingmybags

MamaSleepy said:


> I too am curious about whether or not the embossed croc is dated. Or, WILL date a bag. Esp. if leather is shiney. Any thoughts?



Well, I guess more than dating a bag it'll age me?  I'm in my early 30's and would be all over the Roseau croco, especially in that brown color for fall!


----------



## Konicek007

I really want this one..


----------



## jules 8

Konicek007 said:


> I really want this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774915


I'm waiting for my peacock and amethyst bags to arrive in the mail


----------



## Konicek007

jules 8 said:


> I'm waiting for my peacock and amethyst bags to arrive in the mail


I heard the Peacock is very popular and selling out fast. 
I rang Longchamp in London yesterday enquiring about the colour and she told me better to buy if fast as apparently its most selling colour since they launched it..


----------



## Konicek007

jules 8 said:


> I'm waiting for my peacock and amethyst bags to arrive in the mail


Would you please post a photos as soon as you get it please? I am going away tomorrow afternoon and today is last day i can order for overnight delivery. Thinking about ordering it before I go..
I bough another last week in Peony..here pic..very nice and soft pink.


----------



## Konicek007

Dintjes said:


> I really want this MSH in khaki. Even though i already have one in gunmetal. Still thinking about it though.


I wanted this one too but i chose Peony instead..now i want ge Peacock one.


----------



## jules 8

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3775639
> 
> Would you please post a photos as soon as you get it please? I am going away tomorrow afternoon and today is last day i can order for overnight delivery. Thinking about ordering it before I go..
> I bough another last week in Peony..here pic..very nice and soft pink.


Yes, as soon as it arrives, I will post pics.


----------



## Konicek007

Thank you. Did you also order the amethyst? Thats seems also a beautiful colour..


----------



## jules 8

Konicek007 said:


> Thank you. Did you also order the amethyst? Thats seems also a beautiful colour..


Yes, peacock and amethyst


----------



## Aristote

Roseau Croco in large [emoji7] Went to the LC store to try it on and the website photo doesn't do it justice, it's so much nicer irl !
Will gift it to myself in October as a birthday present [emoji56]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Aristote said:


> Roseau Croco in large [emoji7] Went to the LC store to try it on and the website photo doesn't do it justice, it's so much nicer irl !
> Will gift it to myself in October as a birthday present [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795296



I own Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige and I highly recommend this style. Very chic and so light and easy to carry.


----------



## Aristote

Cosmopolitan said:


> I own Roseau Croco small totes in black and greige and I highly recommend this style. Very chic and so light and easy to carry.


Do you think the small size is enough ? I feel like you can't put lots of stuff in it if you "close" it if you see what I mean ?
I'd love to have your opinion


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Aristote said:


> Do you think the small size is enough ? I feel like you can't put lots of stuff in it if you "close" it if you see what I mean ?
> I'd love to have your opinion



Well I don't carry all that much. If you need to carry a laptop or files or books or whatever I suppose you'd need the large. Since you've already tried it out you should have a good idea right? I like that when I snap the sides to cinch them in, my small tote looks handbag size. Makes it very versatile for me.


----------



## Aristote

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well I don't carry all that much. If you need to carry a laptop or files or books or whatever I suppose you'd need the large. Since you've already tried it out you should have a good idea right? I like that when I snap the sides to cinch them in, my small tote looks handbag size. Makes it very versatile for me.


I was definitely leaning towards the large one and I think that's what I'll go for. And maybe get the small one in green croco ! Thanks for you input [emoji5]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Aristote said:


> I was definitely leaning towards the large one and I think that's what I'll go for. And maybe get the small one in green croco ! Thanks for you input [emoji5]



Excellent plan!


----------



## hitt

I am eyeing the red lacquer Le Pliage Cuir XS Backpack and the black Le Pliage Cuir strap. I love the red lacquer color. I honestly prefer it over the bright red I have(that I haven't even used yet, sigh.)


----------



## msd_bags

I was window shopping yesterday at the department store that carry LC here in Manila. I was surprised to find a long handle Neo in the small (medium?) size. They had it in black, blue and red (didn't ask for official color name). I was told they only have a few, like about 4, in stock for each color. The black is MIF, the others not. I know in the US it is a Bloomie's exclusive. Has that changed? Is this released elsewhere? I'd appreciate your inputs. Thanks!


----------



## sacha1009

Aristote said:


> Roseau Croco in large [emoji7] Went to the LC store to try it on and the website photo doesn't do it justice, it's so much nicer irl !
> Will gift it to myself in October as a birthday present [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795296


I have this but in red color...i love her s much and so light when I carry her...its so spacious for me...


----------



## diamondsfrost

I just ordered the pliage neo large tote and medium neo crossbody in Raspberry! Can't wait!


----------



## jules 8

View attachment 3813252

	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is what I'm thinking about for next


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> the losange DID seem to have a thicker weave. Not only was it thicker but I actually can see the weave of the fabric; I couldnt with the fantaisie. maybe losange was microfiber, altho they both seemed like nylon to me.


Seton, how did the Losange hold up for you?  Esp the patent leather? Peeling, cracking? TIA


----------



## BlackGrayRed

hitt said:


> I am eyeing the red lacquer Le Pliage Cuir XS Backpack and the black Le Pliage Cuir strap. I love the red lacquer color. I honestly prefer it over the bright red I have(that I haven't even used yet, sigh.)



Hi!

I know this is an older post, but I was wondering if you could give an update. Did you ever get the Red Lacquer?  Why do you prefer it over your bright red one?

I have the Red Lacquer. And I’m currently debating if I should get the Cherry Red. I love true reds. So I’m drawn to the Cherry Red. But I worry about wear and tear. And I think Red Lacquer might be better for that. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## hitt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know this is an older post, but I was wondering if you could give an update. Did you ever get the Red Lacquer?  Why do you prefer it over your bright red one?
> 
> I have the Red Lacquer. And I’m currently debating if I should get the Cherry Red. I love true reds. So I’m drawn to the Cherry Red. But I worry about wear and tear. And I think Red Lacquer might be better for that.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


The red was just toooo bright for me. Scratch that. I just brought the bags out. You can tell I haven't used the medium red LPC at all! I think I will wear it out tomorrow. But there is just something about the Red Lacquer that makes me fawn over it. It is more subdued.


----------



## spicestory

I am currently looking to purchase either the (1) Le Pliage Nylon Extendable Travel Bag with Adjustable Strap in Bilberry (a.k.a Myrtille) or the (2) Le Pliage Neo Large Top-Handle in Navy, but I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to purchase, lol.

PS. Do Le Pliage Nylon bags in the color Bilberry (a.k.a Myrtille)  ever go on-sale?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> And I’m currently debating if I should get the Cherry Red. So I’m drawn to the Cherry Red. But I worry about wear and tear.



I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I agree with @hitt in terms that Cherry Red is bright. I mentioned before it is versatile and I will still say it is but it is a cheerful true red so it really depends on how you prefer your reds. I rehomed both my Cherry Red cuir and Vermillion mini cuir as I prefer a darker and more muted blue based red. If I do not already have a mocha and navy cuir, I would had seriously considered Red Lacquer. To me, it just seems such an easy carefree color to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> But there is just something about the Red Lacquer that makes me fawn over it.



Your red lacquer backpack looks divine. [emoji7] Love it!


----------



## hitt

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your red lacquer backpack looks divine. [emoji7] Love it!


Thank you! It's such a great color. You're right. It's an easy, carefree color to wear. It is able to work with so many other colors. It is more matte and I feel it won't show scratches as easily.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Thank you! It's such a great color. You're right. It's an easy, carefree color to wear. It is able to work with so many other colors. It is more matte and I feel it won't show scratches as easily.


I'm so happy that you love the color so much. [emoji106]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

hitt said:


> The red was just toooo bright for me. Scratch that. I just brought the bags out. You can tell I haven't used the medium red LPC at all! I think I will wear it out tomorrow. But there is just something about the Red Lacquer that makes me fawn over it. It is more subdued.



Thanks for your reply. I appreciate it. 
And the pic is great for comparison. [emoji846]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I agree with @hitt in terms that Cherry Red is bright. I mentioned before it is versatile and I will still say it is but it is a cheerful true red so it really depends on how you prefer your reds. I rehomed both my Cherry Red cuir and Vermillion mini cuir as I prefer a darker and more muted blue based red. If I do not already have a mocha and navy cuir, I would had seriously considered Red Lacquer. To me, it just seems such an easy carefree color to wear.



Thanks again, frenziedhandbag, for your honest and insightful opinion/observation. It’s always a big help to me. Yay!  [emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks again, frenziedhandbag, for your honest and insightful opinion/observation. It’s always a big help to me. Yay!  [emoji3]


You are most welcome. As a fellow bag lover, I understand your dilemma. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

spicestory said:


> I am currently looking to purchase either the (1) Le Pliage Nylon Extendable Travel Bag with Adjustable Strap in Bilberry (a.k.a Myrtille) or the (2) Le Pliage Neo Large Top-Handle in Navy, but I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to purchase, lol.
> 
> PS. Do Le Pliage Nylon bags in the color Bilberry (a.k.a Myrtille)  ever go on-sale?



If you can, go to a shop and see the bags in person so you can do a comparison. I've never owned an extendable travel bag (I know, horror of horrors for a LC lover) but I think I would struggle with that type of bag fully extended due to my height impairment. I don't think the Bilberry in the Le Pliage nylon bags ever goes on sale but someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've never owned an extendable travel bag (I know, horror of horrors for a LC lover) but I think I would struggle with that type of bag fully extended due to my height impairment.



My story too re extendable travel bag haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> I think I would struggle with that type of bag fully extended due to my height impairment.





SmokieDragon said:


> My story too re extendable travel bag haha



I used to have one of those and never unzipped it because it was tough to carry and looked awkward. And seeing others carrying it fully extended in airports never changed my mind about that.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I used to have one of those and never unzipped it because it was tough to carry and looked awkward.



Oic! So this is probably one style that will never work for me


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm eyeing several but want to see them all in the real before I decide. I like to try them on for size.  Several Le Foulonne are in the running. I really want a backpack that I can use for business travel but obviously I'm interested in some totes!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm eyeing several but want to see them all in the real before I decide. I like to try them on for size.  Several Le Foulonne are in the running. I really want a backpack that I can use for business travel but obviously I'm interested in some totes!
> View attachment 3944747
> View attachment 3944748
> View attachment 3944749
> View attachment 3944751
> View attachment 3944753



Lots of nice choices!  I posted some boutique pics of that new Foulonne tote here and here in case that helps. Looks like a great bag.


----------



## spicestory

Glitter_pixie said:


> If you can, go to a shop and see the bags in person so you can do a comparison. I've never owned an extendable travel bag (I know, horror of horrors for a LC lover) but I think I would struggle with that type of bag fully extended due to my height impairment. I don't think the Bilberry in the Le Pliage nylon bags ever goes on sale but someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


@Glitter_pixie - Thank you for the info and advice!! 
If I get the Le Pliage extendable travel bag, I will only be using it zipped up because I need to use the bag as a personal item/my purse for flights.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lots of nice choices!  I posted some boutique pics of that new Foulonne tote here and here in case that helps. Looks like a great bag.


Thanks, Cosmo! Those photos really help as do your descriptions of the Foulonne tote. Although I don't mind soft and bendable, the tote looks narrow. I could just see that bag flying forward from the front seat of my car. (I drive like Auntie Bee from the old Andy Griffith show. ) Its saving grace is the long straps and zipper closure so it still stands a chance in my book.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, Cosmo! Those photos really help as do your descriptions of the Foulonne tote. Although I don't mind soft and bendable, the tote looks narrow. I could just see that bag flying forward from the front seat of my car. (I drive like Auntie Bee from the old Andy Griffith show. ) Its saving grace is the long straps and zipper closure so it still stands a chance in my book.



I only saw the new tote briefly in the boutique in December and snapped those pics. I’m eager to learn the actual measurements if they ever get their acts together and post measurements on the “new” Longchamp.com.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m eager to learn the actual measurements if they ever get their acts together and post measurements on the “new” Longchamp.com.



I've been checking daily too. I want to know the measurements for the Sur-Seine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I used to have one of those and never unzipped it because it was tough to carry and looked awkward.





SmokieDragon said:


> So this is probably one style that will never work for me



At 5'10", I cannot wear it unzipped too. It is just too huge and uncomfortable. Feels like I am trying to lug a cabin sized luggage bag on my shoulder and this was when it is empty.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I just snagged the Foulonne tote in black for only $389 on Century 21's website--almost 40% off retail. Some may think it's a boring bag, but I find it chic and understated (while very practical too). I've wanted to get one for a while but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just snagged the Foulonne tote in black for only $389 on Century 21's website--almost 40% off retail. Some may think it's a boring bag, but I find it chic and understated (while very practical too). I've wanted to get one for a while but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4145720



That's a great price! I don't find it boring  I think this tote is really interesting. Don't think I've seen one IRL


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> That's a great price! I don't find it boring  I think this tote is really interesting. Don't think I've seen one IRL



Thank you! I saw it in navy in my boutique when it first came out (pics below) and I've tried it on several times at Nordstrom since then. Very user friendly tote.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just snagged the Foulonne tote in black for only $389 on Century 21's website--almost 40% off retail. Some may think it's a boring bag, but I find it chic and understated (while very practical too). I've wanted to get one for a while but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4145720


Congrats! Great price. I like this tote and regret not getting it in the mimosa myself


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Congrats! Great price. I like this tote and regret not getting it in the mimosa myself



Thank you! Maybe the outlet has it in mimosa? I'll let you know if I come across one elsewhere.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just snagged the Foulonne tote



Congrats! I don't find it boring at all. In fact, I think its a very functional bag and that is very important for a tote bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Very user friendly tote



I haven't seen it either at my boutique. It looks very understated and having the wide flat base meant it can be a very good workhorse of a bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I don't find it boring at all. In fact, I think its a very functional bag and that is very important for a tote bag.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I haven't seen it either at my boutique. It looks very understated and having the wide flat base meant it can be a very good workhorse of a bag.



Thanks FH! I think the pared-down Foulonne styles that have come out in recent seasons are more sleek and modern than in the past. Looking forward to getting it.  Will be great for travel especially.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think the pared-down Foulonne styles that have come out in recent seasons are more sleek and modern]



I agree with you. I hope to see more styles for Fou line. It had been neglected for too long a time.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! I don't find it boring at all. In fact, I think its a very functional bag and that is very important for a tote bag.



I am with you totally. Tote is supposed to be functional with clean lines and best if you can close it - this one satisfies all the requirements!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you! Maybe the outlet has it in mimosa? I'll let you know if I come across one elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4145994



Thank you! That is very kind of you. I wouldnt be surprised if one pops up at the outlet some day even tho it mostly sold out by the end of the season. I only saw it in only one of the 4 NYC stores and that was at 5th Ave where I tried it on. The next time I was there, it had sold. I only see it in 4 cws on the website now and I have so many leather totes that I would prefer it in a more unusual color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Thank you! That is very kind of you. I wouldnt be surprised if one pops up at the outlet some day even tho it mostly sold out by the end of the season. I only saw it in only one of the 4 NYC stores and that was at 5th Ave where I tried it on. The next time I was there, it had sold. I only see it in 4 cws on the website now and I have so many leather totes that I would prefer it in a more unusual color.



I saw a Mimosa on sale online today by a retailer who cannot ship LC to the US. If you know someone who can accept a package in Europe for you, and are willing to go to the trouble and shipping expense, PM me and I’ll pass along details.


----------



## Phiomega

Saw both of these at Gallery Lafayette on Friday and can’t get them out of my mind.... still don’t know which one I like most - the blue Cuir with butterfly is so pretty and the grey 3D is so distinctive with the blue/green stripes accent....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4147663
> 
> Saw both of these at Gallery Lafayette on Friday and can’t get them out of my mind.... still don’t know which one I like most - the blue Cuir with butterfly is so pretty and the grey 3D is so distinctive with the blue/green stripes accent....



I recall you have a couple of Cuirs already. Why not give the 3D tote a chance?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> the blue Cuir with butterfly is so pretty and the grey 3D is so distinctive with the blue/green stripes accent....



Tough choice. I like the butterfly cuir but the dusty turquoise is a tad challenging for me to pair with my wardrobe. I feel the grey 3D is an interesting neutral and the accent can be readily removed should you be pairing this bag with other colors. I feel the grey 3D goes with more.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4147663
> 
> Saw both of these at Gallery Lafayette on Friday and can’t get them out of my mind.... still don’t know which one I like most - the blue Cuir with butterfly is so pretty and the grey 3D is so distinctive with the blue/green stripes accent....


I'm more of a stripes than a butterfly person, so I'd go with the 3D! I love the color combo on it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Considering getting a SSH in Dahlia (gorgeous color!) + a scarf to jazz it up if my family can afford a trip to Europe together (and that's not a guarantee, but I could save ~40% if we do go so I've been planning anyway!) I've been wanting a SSH/small Neo/LE but this season's options don't excite me compared to last year's. So which scarf do you think jazzes up the dahlia best?  PS planning to tie the scarf like this blogger does!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Considering getting a SSH in Dahlia (gorgeous color!) + a scarf to jazz it up if my family can afford a trip to Europe together (and that's not a guarantee, but I could save ~40% if we do go so I've been planning anyway!) I've been wanting a SSH/small Neo/LE but this season's options don't excite me compared to last year's. So which scarf do you think jazzes up the dahlia best?  PS planning to tie the scarf like this blogger does!



Fingers crossed for your vacay!  I like the matchy Eiffel Tower scarf in lower left.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Fingers crossed for your vacay! [emoji2] I like the matchy Eiffel Tower scarf in lower left.


+1


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



Another vote for the Eiffel on the lower left


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> I recall you have a couple of Cuirs already. Why not give the 3D tote a chance?



You got good memory! I have 2 Cuir indeed - camel and Arizona. That was my thought too, but I am debating whether the 3D tote is too big, and whether I am comfortable with the wide opening.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Tough choice. I like the butterfly cuir but the dusty turquoise is a tad challenging for me to pair with my wardrobe. I feel the grey 3D is an interesting neutral and the accent can be readily removed should you be pairing this bag with other colors. I feel the grey 3D goes with more.



The grey is definitely more neutral and exactly like what you said - I can pair it with other colors if needed. The cuir is actually more dusty blue to my eye - it will go with blue tones only but I own a lot of blue jeans also!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm more of a stripes than a butterfly person, so I'd go with the 3D! I love the color combo on it!



The color combo is what stopped me really. It was so nicely done! 

The debate in my head continue.... leaning slightly to the grey 3D but she is double the price of the cuir also. So I better make sure I love it....


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1



+1


----------



## frenziedhandbag

After trying on the Amazone and the Mademoiselle numerous times, I think the small Mademoiselle fits my needs better in terms of space. 

I can't seem to decide on the color though. Khaki is my favourite kind of green but I'm partial to gold hardware. Khaki seems versatile enough to provide a dose of color to my wardrobe of predominantly whites, blacks, grays, and navy. This year, I started to experiment with orange and red outfits and Khaki seems to be able to work with these colors too. I do have my black Madeline to fall back on. The thing is, I do wear khaki pants and tops, but never had a khaki colored bag before. I also really like the khaki small cuir and considering it too.

The gray has my preferred silver hardware and is also a neutral. I keep coming back to @Cosmopolitan 's beautiful gray Mlle. It just feels like a staple classic that won't go wrong.

Suggestions are most welcome. Thank you all, in advance.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> After trying on the Amazone and the Mademoiselle numerous times, I think the small Mademoiselle fits my needs better in terms of space.
> 
> I can't seem to decide on the color though. Khaki is my favourite kind of green but I'm partial to gold hardware. Khaki seems versatile enough to provide a dose of color to my wardrobe of predominantly whites, blacks, grays, and navy. This year, I started to experiment with orange and red outfits and Khaki seems to be able to work with these colors too. I do have my black Madeline to fall back on. The thing is, I do wear khaki pants and tops, but never had a khaki colored bag before. I also really like the khaki small cuir and considering it too.
> 
> The gray has my preferred silver hardware and is also a neutral. I keep coming back to @Cosmopolitan 's beautiful gray Mlle. It just feels like a staple classic that won't go wrong.
> 
> Suggestions are most welcome. Thank you all, in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150000
> View attachment 4150001



They are both beautiful but, while this sounds ultra picky, I’ve just drawn the line on gold hardware and won’t buy it. I know hardware color doesn’t matter to some these days but it does to me. So I’d vote for the gray Mademoiselle, and NOT just because I own it lol. I own numerous gray bags now and it’s made me realize what a fantastic neutral gray is. Gray goes with nearly everything, and to me it’s acceptable as a hot-weather substitute when a black bag wouldn’t seem appropriate.  I say all this as a HUGE fan of khaki/olive green. I have so much olive green in my wardrobe—tops, cardigans, light jacket, heavier coat. For me sometimes a khaki bag on top of khaki clothes would seem too matchy, but a gray bag works nicely. Plus I feel that many LC khaki bags read more brown than as olive green as I would like.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> They are both beautiful but, while this sounds ultra picky...it’s made me realize what a fantastic neutral gray is. Gray goes with nearly everything.



I don't think you are being picky at all. I think its more of knowing your preference and what works. My favourite LC hardware is gunmetal/bronze (LP), followed by silver. I predominantly accesssorise with only silver jewelry and only started wearing a gold+white gold bracelet that my mum gave me. I am slightly more open to gold now but in the Mlle, there is a lot of hardware and somehow, I wonder if it is too much for my own comfort zone. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. It really helps. Appreciate your time. [emoji257]

I had just purchased the small cuir in Pebble and it is such a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## AuntBee72

I own the Mad in gray and love it.  I wear it with gold jewelry all the time. Fashion police haven’t arrested me yet. 

Sister has an olive purse (different brand) and wears it with everything and I think it looks great. She’s not got a rap sheet yet either. 

So both colors are extremely neutral and versatile.  I’d let the deciding factor be whether you like gold or silver better. If you really don’t like gold, you won’t likely just wake up with a new-found fondness for it. Buy the gray and enjoy a really lovely bag. 

Welcome to the club in advance!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> So both colors are extremely neutral and versatile.  I’d let the deciding factor be whether you like gold or silver better. If you really don’t like gold, you won’t likely just wake up with a new-found fondness for it.
> 
> Welcome to the club in advance!



That's how I see it too. Both colors are neutral and versatile, which explains why I'm in a fix. [emoji23] This year, I started mixing metals for my jewellery but found small doses does it for me and I think you also made me realise I can't do all gold. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and the warm welcome! [emoji253]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> After trying on the Amazone and the Mademoiselle numerous times, I think the small Mademoiselle fits my needs better in terms of space.
> 
> I can't seem to decide on the color though. Khaki is my favourite kind of green but I'm partial to gold hardware. Khaki seems versatile enough to provide a dose of color to my wardrobe of predominantly whites, blacks, grays, and navy. This year, I started to experiment with orange and red outfits and Khaki seems to be able to work with these colors too. I do have my black Madeline to fall back on. The thing is, I do wear khaki pants and tops, but never had a khaki colored bag before. I also really like the khaki small cuir and considering it too.
> 
> The gray has my preferred silver hardware and is also a neutral. I keep coming back to @Cosmopolitan 's beautiful gray Mlle. It just feels like a staple classic that won't go wrong.
> 
> Suggestions are most welcome. Thank you all, in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150000
> View attachment 4150001



I would go with the gray because I feel it's more neutral. The hardware would not sway me - I'd just go with the more neutral colour


----------



## Jazz-B

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's how I see it too. Both colors are neutral and versatile, which explains why I'm in a fix. [emoji23] This year, I started mixing metals for my jewellery but found small doses does it for me and I think you also made me realise I can't do all gold. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and the warm welcome! [emoji253]



I also have the grey. And I Love it. I can unterstand your thoughts about the hardware. And that is one of the reasons I also went with the grey. Because of the silver. It is more neutral. And I think ist is more versatile. You can go with it elegant or sporty..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just tried on the new Shop It hobo at Bloomies and it’s a great style, easy to wear and practical. Now I have to decide if I can get past my longstanding aversion to animals on handbags. What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just tried on the new Shop It hobo at Bloomies and it’s a great style, easy to wear and practical. Now I have to decide if I can get past my longstanding aversion to animals on handbags. What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.
> 
> View attachment 4151345
> View attachment 4151346
> View attachment 4151347



Ever since I first noticed LC bags, the one thing which makes me know it's an LC is the horse. I first noticed a horse stamped on the flap of an LP Nylon and was really excited when I tracked down the boutique where these bags came from a few months later - all thanks to the large horse logo on the outside of the boutique. I don't find the horse cute at all - it's what I associate with LC


----------



## APhiJill

This is my next Le Pliage. My friend is in Paris and just picked it up for me. She comes back to the States next week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'd just go with the more neutral colour



You know your opinion always helps. [emoji171] [emoji259] Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jazz-B said:


> Because of the silver. It is more neutral. And I think ist is more versatile. You can go with it elegant or sporty.



I wish there are more Mlles with silver hardware to choose from but I guess that will make decisions even more complicated. Okay, grey it is. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. [emoji254]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.



The galloping rider is iconic of LC and I find it gives the bag a nice detail but not overwhelming. Like what @SmokieDragon says, I associate this with LC. Of course, I might be biased as I am born in the Year of the Horse. It is definitely not cute. Instead, I find the tone on tone look elegant and I am sure you will receive compliments on it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

APhiJill said:


> This is my next Le Pliage.



Dahlia! This is a gorgeous color. Congrats on getting it. Even more special that it was purchased in Paris.


----------



## msd_bags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just tried on the new Shop It hobo at Bloomies and it’s a great style, easy to wear and practical. Now I have to decide if I can get past my longstanding aversion to animals on handbags. What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.
> 
> View attachment 4151345
> View attachment 4151346
> View attachment 4151347


This style appeals to me, thanks for posting!  I think the horse is okay for casual wear.  But may be too informal for more formal business environment.


----------



## Dribbliette

Just bought these two medium short handle in pink and arctic, to go with my beige, black and pinky!  Love me pliage for being so lightweight and simple design


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just tried on the new Shop It hobo at Bloomies and it’s a great style, easy to wear and practical. Now I have to decide if I can get past my longstanding aversion to animals on handbags. What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.
> 
> View attachment 4151345
> View attachment 4151346
> View attachment 4151347


I would pass on it....the horse is sooo big. There will be more bags that you love  in the future!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thanks to all who offered opinions on the Shop It hobo. After sleeping on it, I have to agree with @EGBDF that the horse logo is just too big, at least for my taste. It's a shame really, because I like all other elements of the bag.

On a more positive note, I received my black Foulonne tote a couple of days ago and it's a definite keeper!  The bag stands up on its own but it's very soft and supple and molds to the body. Generous shoulder drop and super easy to wear. I'd buy it in other colors in the future.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wish there are more Mlles with silver hardware to choose from



I'm going to go on a little rant here because I Just don't know what Longchamp is thinking with its Mademoiselle strategy. It's a potential blockbuster bag but since launching it last fall, LC has followed up in the two subsequent seasons by offering only minimal color choices in regular leather and all with gold hardware, which is not for everyone. Meanwhile LC has churned out lots of weird (sorry; my opinion) novelty Mademoiselles--for cruise/spring, it was colorblocked red-white-and-blue canvas and striped ponyhair versions; now in the fall we have all those over-the-top croco/suede grommets/quilted colorblocked styles. If they'd just produce more regular-leather Mademoiselles in wearable colors (and some with silver hardware), I think potential customers would be a lot more receptive. Instead they crank out all these runway style bags that end up deeply discounted at the end of the season.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'd buy it in other colors in the future.



Very happy for you that the Fou tote ticks all the right boxes. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If they'd just produce more regular-leather Mademoiselles in wearable colors (and some with silver hardware), I think potential customers would be a lot more receptive.



Nowhere a rant as I feel exactly the same. Unless that counts two of us ranting? [emoji28] It is so true though. I kept waiting for more color and hardware options, particularly hardware but only the ones that do not work for me comes in my favoured gunmetal hardware (colorblock canvas and part suede). The F/W colors well, to me, were quite predictable and seem to be just playing around with different tones of shades. I hope things get more exciting for Mlle next season.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm going to go on a little rant here because I Just don't know what Longchamp is thinking with its Mademoiselle strategy. It's a potential blockbuster bag but since launching it last fall, LC has followed up in the two subsequent seasons by offering only minimal color choices in regular leather and all with gold hardware, which is not for everyone. Meanwhile LC has churned out lots of weird (sorry; my opinion) novelty Mademoiselles--for cruise/spring, it was colorblocked red-white-and-blue canvas and striped ponyhair versions; now in the fall we have all those over-the-top croco/suede grommets/quilted colorblocked styles. If they'd just produce more regular-leather Mademoiselles in wearable colors (and some with silver hardware), I think potential customers would be a lot more receptive. Instead they crank out all these runway style bags that end up deeply discounted at the end of the season.



The croco / suede ones are scary - even the entire base and sides are made of suede! And brown and blue on a bag? SMH


----------



## westvillage

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just tried on the new Shop It hobo at Bloomies and it’s a great style, easy to wear and practical. Now I have to decide if I can get past my longstanding aversion to animals on handbags. What does everyone really think of the horsey? Big deal or no? Please don’t say it’s cute because cute is not my thing at all.
> 
> View attachment 4151345
> View attachment 4151346
> View attachment 4151347



 I just bought this bag in gray, in Bloomies. It’s light and a great size for me, and I’ve been wanting to build up my gray bags. However I’m going to return it. I like the  stylized horse and jockey, and the way it extends into the frame so only half is present.  But I’m returning it because it’s unlined and that, combined with the stiff saffiano, gives it a hard, hollow feeling.  The interior is the raw back of the leather and rather thin.  Here are a couple of pics of the bag. The horse and jockey are outlined in blue which looks great against the gray, and the interior is the same color blue. If you like a highly structured bag that will stay that way, this might appeal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

westvillage said:


> I just bought this bag in gray, in Bloomies. It’s light and a great size for me, and I’ve been wanting to build up my gray bags. However I’m going to return it. I like the  stylized horse and jockey, and the way it extends into the frame so only half is present.  But I’m returning it because it’s unlined and that, combined with the stiff saffiano, gives it a hard, hollow feeling.  The interior is the raw back of the leather and rather thin.  Here are a couple of pics of the bag. The horse and jockey are outlined in blue which looks great against the gray, and the interior is the same color blue. If you like a highly structured bag that will stay that way, this might appeal
> View attachment 4152704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152703



Thanks for posting! I actually like the stiff structure and leather. It’s the main thing that appealed to me. And the lining wasn’t a problem. Sorry it didn’t work out for you though. Longchamp has quite a few gray bags this season so maybe something else will catch your eye.


----------



## westvillage

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting! I actually like the stiff structure and leather. It’s the main thing that appealed to me. And the lining wasn’t a problem. Sorry it didn’t work out for you though. Longchamp has quite a few gray bags this season so maybe something else will catch your eye. [/QUOT
> 
> Thanks.  I’ll keep my eyes open.  I know it’s a matter of personal taste, but I find the horse and jockey to be chic and, I suppose, French but that’s because I’m used to that image belonging to Longchamp.  I also find it funny/ironic that the horse and jockey on the Shop It bags are large logos taking up a good part of the front of the bag but so cleverly displayed that few people would notice they’re looking at a logo. Stealth!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've received a lot of compliments on my Shop-It tote too. Mine is black thus the horse is subtle in a way.


----------



## Dribbliette

Just bought this beauty in blush


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dribbliette said:


> Just bought this beauty in blush



Such a sweet color. [emoji7]


----------



## Dribbliette

My latest purchase, 4th le pliage! All medium short handle, black, beige, pinky, dahlia ♥️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dribbliette said:


> My latest purchase, 4th le pliage! All medium short handle, black, beige, pinky, dahlia [emoji813]️


I adore Dahlia and it looks exceptionally gorgeous (imho) with short handles.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Dribbliette said:


> My latest purchase, 4th le pliage! All medium short handle, black, beige, pinky, dahlia [emoji813]️



OMG this color is to die for [emoji7]


----------



## AuntBee72

Yes!!!  I would have never thought of picking that particular color, but headed to Europe in a few weeks and going to get one over there. And I have no short handle bags. So I think I need a medium short-handled dahlia based on that beautiful pic.  I think you’ve started a craze....


----------



## Lizzys

I am waiting for this beauty to arrive from Century 21.  Funny thing is I didn't even know I NEEDED this bag until I saw @Cosmopolitan's post under deals and steals!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I am waiting for this beauty to arrive from Century 21.  Funny thing is I didn't even know I NEEDED this bag until I saw @Cosmopolitan's post under deals and steals!



You will love this bag. I tried on it multiple times and again, at the boutique today. It is so roomy with one big centre compartment, has deep slip pockets and the navy is just gorgeous. Super lightweight too. If I didn't already have the navy cuir, I will surely get this.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> I am waiting for this beauty to arrive from Century 21.  Funny thing is I didn't even know I NEEDED this bag until I saw @Cosmopolitan's post under deals and steals!



Haha congrats! We will be twins; see mine here. Hope you love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha congrats! We will be twins; see mine here. Hope you love it as much as I love mine.


Thanks so much for the link to the pictures as they really add to the excitement to receiving the bag.  The only negative I see to this bag is the lack of adjusting the strap for shoulder carry as you stated.  I am 5'5" but short waisted.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> You will love this bag. I tried on it multiple times and again, at the boutique today. It is so roomy with one big centre compartment, has deep slip pockets and the navy is just gorgeous. Super lightweight too. If I didn't already have the navy cuir, I will surely get this.


Appreciate your comments here.  You and @Cosmopolitan were so helpful with my purchase of the Le Foulonne Hobo I purchased in black during the sale.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Appreciate your comments here.  You and @Cosmopolitan were so helpful with my purchase of the Le Foulonne Hobo I purchased in black during the sale.


You are most welcome. It can be very daunting to buy sight unseen so any extra bit of info helps. I rely greatly on the intel here and always benefited from it. Glad to share whenever I can. I hope this Foulonne crossbody bag works out for you too. One thing to note about the button closures, they might seem hard to close but if the bag is filled, it becomes much easier.


----------



## GGGirl

Dribbliette said:


> My latest purchase, 4th le pliage! All medium short handle, black, beige, pinky, dahlia [emoji813]️



This color is gorgeous! Where did you find it.


----------



## Tiare

My eternal search for one of these babies in a large/good condition. I love the green metallic version the best, but, I can't seem to find the anthracite either. Oh, how I wish I had purchased one when I originally saw them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> The only negative I see to this bag is the lack of adjusting the strap for shoulder carry as you stated.



Lizzys, have you received the bag? Just curious and wondering if it works to your expectations?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Found the gray Shop-It in my local boutique and going to check them out soon. Leaning towards the pouch as I think the crossbody might not be that spacious.


----------



## Phiomega

I arrived early for a meeting and stopped by LC to check the latest arrivals and I see this one:



Soo cute!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Phiomega said:


> I arrived early for a meeting and stopped by LC to check the latest arrivals and I see this one:
> View attachment 4216913
> 
> 
> Soo cute!!!!



In this period of thinking whether I should get it? Will I love it enough to put in my rotation or will it sits idle after some time? Is it sufficiently unique and different from my other bags?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Will I love it enough to put in my rotation or will it sits idle after some time? Is it sufficiently unique and different from my other bags?



I know how you view bags as art and this design is definitely unique with the interplay of colors and the distinct galloping rider. It is a statement piece. The soft structure of this tote is classic and functionally, I do see it working very well for the office. In fact, I rehomed mine (all black) as I felt it was a little too formal for my casual lifestyle. It is interesting how design/color makes all the difference. I see a playful tote for this one you are eyeing. If you are thinking casual/weekend play with it, it definitely fulfills this criteria. Are you concerned whether you can transition it for work? I recall you mentioned before that your office setting is quite formal.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know how you view bags as art and this design is definitely unique with the interplay of colors and the distinct galloping rider. It is a statement piece. The soft structure of this tote is classic and functionally, I do see it working very well for the office. In fact, I rehomed mine (all black) as I felt it was a little too formal for my casual lifestyle. It is interesting how design/color makes all the difference. I see a playful tote for this one you are eyeing. If you are thinking casual/weekend play with it, it definitely fulfills this criteria. Are you concerned whether you can transition it for work? I recall you mentioned before that your office setting is quite formal.



You read my mind - I see the art side of this indeed. And this feels like the right level of art - it is an abstract galloping rider. I did not realize you rehomed your black one! But I understand it can look very formal indeed. This one is casual/weekend and Friday office for me. Like a more formal friend to my pink Miaou bag [emoji4]

I worry not because of office use because the shape is formal enough that I can get by in less formal client setting. I worry because I don’t want to add something I don’t love enough to my collection - just because I have the ‘itch’ of shopping! [emoji16] this usually ends in situation where the bag got used often after I got it but sits idle few months after! 

Thank you for the input. Indeed it was the ‘artist touch’ that gets me. Will give it a day to think. And I was also thinking about Mademoiselle! These are totally different choices...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I did not realize you rehomed your black one!
> 
> I worry because I don’t want to add something I don’t love enough to my collection - just because I have the ‘itch’ of shopping!
> 
> And I was also thinking about Mademoiselle! These are totally different choices...



I think I will have kept mine if it was in gray or pilot blue. It will have looked more casual as compared to black.

Actually, that was what I thought when I read your initial post. There was a tone of uncertainty and I totally understand about wanting to buy something to ease the itch of shopping. I think you do know deep down which bag calls out to you more but this bag does tug at the artistic flair in you.

Imho, I think the Mademoiselle is a better choice of the two. Thinking back of your collection, I don't recall that you own a shoulder flap bag? Please do correct me if I am wrong. I feel the medium in between sized Mademoiselle is a versatile bag that works both dressed up and down; work and wkn. The bonus is its width, packs so much.

Have fun deciding. [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think I will have kept mine if it was in gray or pilot blue. It will have looked more casual as compared to black.
> 
> Actually, that was what I thought when I read your initial post. There was a tone of uncertainty and I totally understand about wanting to buy something to ease the itch of shopping. I think you do know deep down which bag calls out to you more but this bag does tug at the artistic flair in you.
> 
> Imho, I think the Mademoiselle is a better choice of the two. Thinking back of your collection, I don't recall that you own a shoulder flap bag? Please do correct me if I am wrong. I feel the medium in between sized Mademoiselle is a versatile bag that works both dressed up and down; work and wkn. The bonus is its width, packs so much.
> 
> Have fun deciding. [emoji6]



Again - you really have an elephant memory!!! And I believe you are right on mademoiselle. I think I wait until a bit closer to Xmas to decide any big buy - trying to curb my bag purchases and enjoy more of what I have - using straps and accessories to reuse some of the older, unused bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> trying to curb my bag purchases and enjoy more of what I have.



Yep, wait it out and by Christmas, if you do feel it warrants a spot in your collection, then go for it. Otherwise, "shopping" from our own collection is pleasure in itself too. Besides, there is always a next bag waiting in line.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Despite my initial reluctance, I like my khaki Madeleine crossbody so much that I’m strongly considering buying another one in black. I may wait to see the full spring 2019 lineup before deciding, but I’m not optimistic about the upcoming collection TBH.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Despite my initial reluctance, I like my khaki Madeleine crossbody so much that I’m strongly considering buying another one in black. I may wait to see the full spring 2019 lineup before deciding, but I’m not optimistic about the upcoming collection TBH.
> 
> View attachment 4233653
> View attachment 4233654
> View attachment 4233655



Are you going to do the Vestaire one?

I have also seen Mads at my local Nord Racks and Saks Off Fifth recently. Dunno if they are online.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Are you going to do the Vestaire one?
> 
> I have also seen Mads at my local Nord Racks and Saks Off Fifth recently. Dunno if they are online.



Thanks for the info.  The one on Vestiaire sold and I’d prefer to get a brand new one anyway. I paid full price for my khaki Madeleine and I rarely pay full price for Longchamp bags. So when I’m ready to buy the black I’ll probably do it through a SPS discount code or one of the discount retailers like Gilt, Rue La la, Century 21 etc.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the info.  The one on Vestiaire sold and I’d prefer to get a brand new one anyway. I paid full price for my khaki Madeleine and I rarely pay full price for Longchamp bags. So when I’m ready to buy the black I’ll probably do it through a SPS discount code or one of the discount retailers like Gilt, Rue La la, Century 21 etc.



Ah, good idea. 

As for me, my SA have me down for a Floirat 1621 and 1899. I've been using my 1621s and 1512s a lot lately (I say this as I am using a Fou tote today) but I am disappointed on the pattern placement on the front of the 1621. I like the back more as well as the front of the 1899 more. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> #firstworldproblems



Lol. They are very happy bags. I bet you’ll get yours sooner than expected because they’re already avail in Europe.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the info.  The one on Vestiaire sold and I’d prefer to get a brand new one anyway. I paid full price for my khaki Madeleine and I rarely pay full price for Longchamp bags. So when I’m ready to buy the black I’ll probably do it through a SPS discount code or one of the discount retailers like Gilt, Rue La la, Century 21 etc.



Just like you, I love my Madeleine so much too that I also got a Tribu top handle  And like you, I also paid full price for my first Madeleine! For the Tribu though, I used an SPS discount code


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Ah, good idea.
> 
> As for me, my SA have me down for a Floirat 1621 and 1899. I've been using my 1621s and 1512s a lot lately (I say this as I am using a Fou tote today) but I am disappointed on the pattern placement on the front of the 1621. I like the back more as well as the front of the 1899 more. #firstworldproblems



I was also telling @frenziedhandbag earlier today that I will have problems choosing the bag because of the size! I don't use 1621s much and my 1899s rarely get used. So 1621 would make more sense but it's quite steep compared to 1899 but at least it would be used more. So hopefully they have the dog collar here so that I can use that as a bracelet hahaha and of course, the keychains


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I was also telling @frenziedhandbag earlier today that I will have problems choosing the bag because of the size! I don't use 1621s much and my 1899s rarely get used. So 1621 would make more sense but it's quite steep compared to 1899 but at least it would be used more. So hopefully they have the dog collar here so that I can use that as a bracelet hahaha and of course, the keychains


There is always the two different scarves. It's not a big collection so you should be able to see everything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m strongly considering buying another one in black.



I am so glad to hear that the MAD is working so well for you. I bypassed this bag in the beginning too but changed my mind after seeing it in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I am disappointed on the pattern placement on the front of the 1621.



I'm with you on this. I'm looking forward to seeing the collection but have an inkling that perhaps I won't be getting anything from the collection after all. But who knows? Maybe I'll change my mind after seeing them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Having a hard time deciding between these two to use as my makeup pouch 

The Bilberry is easier to keep clean, since the interior of the Clo'e is white and the Bilberry is dark! I currently use a random light pink pouch and boy does it look worn out. But gosh, that dog is so cute! What would you all pick to hold cosmetics?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Having a hard time deciding between these two



Tough choice! But since it is intended to hold cosmetics, I will choose bilberry. That doggy is so cute though. If only the interior of Cloe' Florait pouch is a dark color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Having a hard time deciding between these two to use as my makeup pouch
> 
> The Bilberry is easier to keep clean, since the interior of the Clo'e is white and the Bilberry is dark! I currently use a random light pink pouch and boy does it look worn out. But gosh, that dog is so cute! What would you all pick to hold cosmetics?



+1 for the Bilberry.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Having a hard time deciding between these two to use as my makeup pouch
> 
> The Bilberry is easier to keep clean, since the interior of the Clo'e is white and the Bilberry is dark! I currently use a random light pink pouch and boy does it look worn out. But gosh, that dog is so cute! What would you all pick to hold cosmetics?



Bilberry for cosmetics.

Maybe Floirat for USB cable and receipts


----------



## scrpo83

I'm thinking about adding a roseau shoulder bag or the shop-it tote..can you lovely people chime in on how each bag wears?


----------



## Dribbliette

I have:
Le Pliage Medium short handle in:
Black
Beige
Pinky
Khaki
Plum
Honey
Le  pliage cuir Medium:
Pebble
Le pliage backpack:
Pinky
8 longchamp’s I think is enough at the moment but the addiction is real! The honey colour is TDF Guys!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

scrpo83 said:


> I'm thinking about adding a roseau shoulder bag or the shop-it tote..can you lovely people chime in on how each bag wears?



Which Roseau are you considering?


----------



## shoes+handbags

Dribbliette said:


> I have:
> Le Pliage Medium short handle in:
> Black
> Beige
> Pinky
> Khaki
> Plum
> Honey
> Le  pliage cuir Medium:
> Pebble
> Le pliage backpack:
> Pinky
> 8 longchamp’s I think is enough at the moment but the addiction is real! The honey colour is TDF Guys!!



I'm considering the honey color. What color is the lining?


----------



## SmokieDragon

scrpo83 said:


> I'm thinking about adding a roseau shoulder bag or the shop-it tote..can you lovely people chime in on how each bag wears?



I have a Roseau Croco Tote (2 months old) and a Shop-It (9 months old). I rotate my bags a lot so there is no wear and tear that I can report. However, my Roseau has a metallic leather lining and I found it's quite delicate internally because of that - the butt of my ball point pen left some marks and that part is no longer shiny but looks matte.


----------



## scrpo83

This one.


Cosmopolitan said:


> Which Roseau are you considering?


----------



## scrpo83

SmokieDragon said:


> I have a Roseau Croco Tote (2 months old) and a Shop-It (9 months old). I rotate my bags a lot so there is no wear and tear that I can report. However, my Roseau has a metallic leather lining and I found it's quite delicate internally because of that - the butt of my ball point pen left some marks and that part is no longer shiny but looks matte.



Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

scrpo83 said:


> This one.



I’ve owned several Roseaus with this type of leather. It’s a textured stamped (or pressed) leather; very durable and worry free. A little water won’t bother it, brushes right off, and it’s not prone to scratching or wear or color loss in my experience.


----------



## thesnowy053

I’m keen to get a black Le Pliage Neo small nylon top handle tote and black Le pliage nylons backpack (to use separately or together mainly for when I’m out with my two young children) and a Le Pliage large nylon tote in navy or beige for when I’m on my own.  Thinking of ordering the Neo off ruelala otherwise I will just buy them from the Longchamp in Melbourne.  I’m going to Dubai and Ireland soon. Does anyone know if it’s cheaper to buy it there?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

thesnowy053 said:


> I’m keen to get a black Le Pliage Neo small nylon top handle tote and black Le pliage nylons backpack (to use separately or together mainly for when I’m out with my two young children) and a Le Pliage large nylon tote in navy or beige for when I’m on my own.  Thinking of ordering the Neo off ruelala otherwise I will just buy them from the Longchamp in Melbourne.  I’m going to Dubai and Ireland soon. Does anyone know if it’s cheaper to buy it there?


Not sure about Dubai, but Ireland is on the Euro so it would likely be cheaper there! You should double check on their tax refund as well


----------



## thesnowy053

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not sure about Dubai, but Ireland is on the Euro so it would likely be cheaper there! You should double check on their tax refund as well


Thanks for the tip! Looks like a bit of patience will save me a small bundle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Navy Mademoiselle. [emoji170] The silver hardware and subtle purple undertones is just irresistible. 
I hope I find a good deal.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Navy Mademoiselle. [emoji170] The silver hardware and subtle purple undertones is just irresistible.
> I hope I find a good deal.



Woohoo good luck to you!  As you already know I highly recommend the Mademoiselle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo good luck to you!  As you already know I highly recommend the Mademoiselle.


I've been intrigued by it. Saw it in person and I still think about it constantly. Plus you've shared excellent feedback about it. I think all vibes are positive to get it. [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've been naughty and didn't manage to wait till end season. Will reveal once I receive them. Happy to be on track and crossing two items off my wishlist... though one of them was a print I wanted but it ended up being a bag rather than a pouch. Nope, the other item is not the navy Mademoiselle. Still on the lookout for a good deal. [emoji6]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy to be on track and crossing two items off my wishlist...



Looking forward to your reveals!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to your reveals!


Thank you! I'm looking forward to receiving them as well. [emoji6]


----------



## brightblonde

I'd like a new spring crossbody.  I'm considering Madeleine or Roseau.


----------



## Obsessed68

Hi Longchamp ladies! Hope you are doing well  I'm dangerously eyeing the 3D little crossbody bag in sapphire. I'm waiting for the summer sale to splurge  I think it's gonna be the perfect size for me.
https://www.edisac.com/crossbody-bag-longchamp-3d-leather-longchamp-02091770-291-en#avisClient


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm dangerously eyeing the 3D little crossbody bag in sapphire.



You know I will say GO FOR IT. [emoji38] I had difficulty putting it away so that I can rotate other bags.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> You know I will say GO FOR IT. [emoji38] I had difficulty putting it away so that I can rotate other bags.



I must say that your pictures started my obsession for this bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I must say that your pictures started my obsession for this bag


[emoji16]  always glad to assist or aid healthy bag obsessions.


----------



## Safarichic

I have 7 Le Pliage bags and on a recent trip to Cape Town I saw the 3D tote in person for the first time and fell wildly in love. I must have it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Safarichic said:


> I must have it!



You totally should own one. I love both of mine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Picking up the Brandy cuir strap next week and intend to compare and try out these three styles. I don't own a light colored bag as I prefer more maintenance free colors. However, seeing @Cosmopolitan 's reveals of her silver pieces made me consider the silver Foulonne as my "light colored" bag. I'm hoping that the metallic color in a smaller size looks less garish. Silver is not ordered for my country so I will be buying sight unseen if any one of them works out for me. A tad nervous about that so any opinions are welcome. Intend to fit all my essentials which are just a mini umbrella, flat card wallet, card pouch, keys and tissues.
**Pictures of the actual bags were posted by @Cosmopolitan in various threads.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With the upcoming sale, it will be fun to hear what our fellow PFers are eyeing?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm hoping that the metallic color in a smaller size looks less garish.



This season's silver Foulonne color is really not garish. Yes, it's a metallic of course, but it's not that shiny or blingy; it's more of a subtle gray-ish shimmer. Especially since you are considering one of those smaller size bags, I bet it will be within your comfort zone. I thought about picking up a silver Foulonne bag in the sale too, but decided against it because I already have two other small gray/silver bags. Good luck deciding!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> it's not that shiny or blingy; it's more of a subtle gray-ish shimmer. I bet it will be within your comfort zone.


This is exactly what I wish to hear. Thank you so much dear! Your opinion is much appreciated and you truly had set me at ease.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is exactly what I wish to hear. Thank you so much dear! Your opinion is much appreciated and you truly had set me at ease.



I wanted to also mention, in case you are hesitant about the metallic but want light gray, there is a new color called "Pearl" coming in SS20 for the Cavalcade. Maybe you've seen it on Longchamp.com already. Not sure how you feel about croc; it makes the bag a little dressier and perhaps you want casual? In any event, both this and the silver Foulonnes are nice IMO.





Fyi, these Cavalcades are a little bigger than the Heritage XS crossbody (which I remember you used to own). The Cavalcades are slightly taller and wider, but the Heritage is a little deeper. Hope that helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> there is a new color called "Pearl"


Wow! Thank you for sharing about these and the pictures! They really help. I love grey but somehow dark grey bags don't work well with my closet. I've since rehomed the Pebble cuir and the lovely XS Heritage Crossbody. This new SS20 grey seems like a lighter grey, which is lovely and might work. I do enjoy the looks of croc as it looks dressier. Very pretty. Haven't had a chance to try on the Cavalcade yet. Will do so this week when I visit the boutique. Sounds like it is more spacious which is always a plus point. My only consideration is how pliable the leather is vs the Foulonne. The Cavalcade definitely looks dressier whereas the Foulonne leans towards casual.


----------



## Obsessed68

Hi everyone, i'm currently eyeing the pliage Club small tote in plum and the 3D items in khaki, maybe a little Foulonné cardholder in silver ? 
I'm not into light colored handbags or SLG's but i found myself attracted to this silver tone  Looking forward to the next seasonal sale!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm currently eyeing the pliage Club small tote in plum and the 3D items in khaki, maybe a little Foulonné cardholder in silver ?
> I'm not into light colored handbags or SLG's but i found myself attracted to this silver tone  Looking forward to the next seasonal sale!!



Nice choices! All my favorite colors. It's nice to have a metallic goody during the holiday season but I think that the silver Foulonne items work year-round too. Good luck during the sales.


----------



## Obsessed68

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice choices! All my favorite colors. It's nice to have a metallic goody during the holiday season but I think that the silver Foulonne items work year-round too. Good luck during the sales.


Thank you Cosmopolitan ! Can't wait !!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> eyeing the pliage Club small tote in plum and the 3D items in khaki, maybe a little Foulonné cardholder in silver ?


Splendid choices! I too, love the plum club. I thought it will go on sale in my home country but it didn't. Hope it goes on sale for you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My friend is looking for this bag which we found on Edisac. She used to own the original Le Pliage in this style and used it till it gave way. Thus, she will really love to purchase it. 
I've scoured all the retailers and UK/US/Germany/France Longchamp websites but no longer see it being listed. May I check if anyone had seen this bag irl and if so, where? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you in advance!
https://www.edisac.com/shoulder-bag-le-pliage-club-longchamp-02324619-291-en


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My friend is looking for this bag which we found on Edisac.



I don't think Longchamp widely released that Club bag; pretty sure it never made it to the U.S. The only retailer I know who had it was Edisac, but I will keep my eyes peeled. I can remember seeing just a few instagram pics of it over the past six months and I think they were all from Europe.

As you probably know, LC also made that style in leather this season in the Webbing line, and it's currently on sale. That logo strap may not be for everyone though....


----------



## miss oinky

frenziedhandbag said:


> My friend is looking for this bag which we found on Edisac. She used to own the original Le Pliage in this style and used it till it gave way. Thus, she will really love to purchase it.
> I've scoured all the retailers and UK/US/Germany/France Longchamp websites but no longer see it being listed. May I check if anyone had seen this bag irl and if so, where? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you in advance!
> https://www.edisac.com/shoulder-bag-le-pliage-club-longchamp-02324619-291-en



Here in Canada, hopefully slightly close to ...

https://ca.longchamp.com/en/products/le-pliage-cuir-webbing/hobo-bag/l2324863608

https://ca.longchamp.com/en/products/le-pliage-cuir-webbing/hobo-bag/l2324863556


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think they were all from Europe.


Grateful thank you Cosmo! You are always so helpful! 
You've confirmed my guess about this Club messenger; that it was released mainly in Europe. Thank you for sharing about the leather option! I will suggest that to my friend. She mainly uses the original LP style for travels and she travels quite extensively. She does not baby her bags so she might just decide to 'upgrade' after all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

miss oinky said:


> Here in Canada, hopefully slightly close to ...


Thank you for the weblinks. Appreciate that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This Croco Block cardholder is really lovely! It also has space for cash. Sharing here just in case anyone is eyeing this as a present for that special someone or for yourself! 
From the men's line.
https://us.longchamp.com/products/croco-block/cardholder/l4704945006


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I'm eyeing the le pliage Cuir in Brandy and it is on sale now!


----------



## Obsessed68

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I'm eyeing the le pliage Cuir in Brandy and it is on sale now!
> View attachment 4610072


I think you should go for it !  It's a seasonal color so it won't be available anymore after the sales.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

You're right. Done! I pulled the trigger and even if I don't like it in real life , I can return  it.


----------



## Greentea

I em eyeing a Roseau large tote for work, a mini navy le pliage cuir to use crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> even if I don't like it in real life , I can return  it.


High chance that you will like it. This Brandy is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Greentea said:


> eyeing a Roseau large tote for work, a mini navy le pliage cuir.


Splendid choices!


----------



## Obsessed68

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> You're right. Done! I pulled the trigger and even if I don't like it in real life , I can return  it.


Congrats ! I'm happy for you  hope it suits you !


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Obsessed68 said:


> Congrats ! I'm happy for you  hope it suits you !



Thank you, it arrived today and the color is lovely. But I dont like the very short shoulder strap. It is beyond me why LC is not able to put a decent,  adjustable shoulder strap on their leather pliage and neo pliage.


----------



## Obsessed68

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you, it arrived today and the color is lovely. But I dont like the very short shoulder strap. It is beyond me why LC is not able to put a decent,  adjustable shoulder strap on their leather pliage and neo pliage.


Glad you like the color ! Yes i agree about the strap, not everyone is the same height... fortunately they are removable !


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you, it arrived today and the color is lovely. But I dont like the very short shoulder strap. It is beyond me why LC is not able to put a decent,  adjustable shoulder strap on their leather pliage and neo pliage.



The new Neos now have adjustable straps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Good luck deciding!


I've had a chance to see all three silver Foulonne bags in my home country ytd. They arrived so late and went straight into the sale at 40% off. I really like the silver, it looks wonderful and nowhere garish, like what you had shared. I tried all three bags with my essentials and all three were a tight fit. I can't take things out easily. Disappointed as I like the color and you know Foulonne is my fav leather but oh well. Thank you for sharing your thoughts about these bags. Always appreciate your help.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've had a chance to see all three silver Foulonne bags in my home country ytd. They arrived so late and went straight into the sale at 40% off. I really like the silver, it looks wonderful and nowhere garish, like what you had shared. I tried all three bags with my essentials and all three were a tight fit. I can't take things out easily. Disappointed as I like the color and you know Foulonne is my fav leather but oh well. Thank you for sharing your thoughts about these bags. Always appreciate your help.



I agree all three of those Foulonne styles are small. They don’t easily fit all my everyday essentials either. Still, I personally don’t mind having a few bags around like that size for quick errands, that just hold my phone, card case, keys etc. Sorry they didn’t work for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I personally don’t mind having a few bags around like that.


I don't mind as well but the thought of having to change out my card wallet kept me in check as I don't change SLGs that often.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> The new Neos now have adjustable straps


That’s good to know about the straps.  The two large Neo’s I bought in recent months do not have adjustable straps , which is why I bought a few different straps that are adjustable.


----------



## Indiana

I’ve been eyeing the Appaloosa Pliage and I picked one up in the sales yesterday.  Love the bag but just not so keen on the white interior..


----------



## gabz

Im eyeing the club in burgundy - small top handle


----------



## miss oinky

My latest and ever changing coveting lists are ~

Blue Le Pliage long handle 
Chalk Le Pliage long handle
Mr Bags Top Handle 
Sand Roseau Shoulder Tote
Red Roseau Medium Tote
Chalk La Voyageuse
Navy Mademoiselle

I am so so so greedy, face palming!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

1. Customised My Pliage with Plum and Hawthorn. Eiffel tower embroidery.
2. Intend to check out the mini croco cuir in Platinum to see if it is too gold irl. 
3. Foulonne small bucket bag in red or caramel.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> 1. Customised My Pliage with Plum and Hawthorn. Eiffel tower embroidery.
> 2. Intend to check out the mini croco cuir in Platinum to see if it is too gold irl.
> 3. Foulonne small bucket bag in red or caramel.


Love it!!!!


----------



## sittysue

miss oinky said:


> My latest and ever changing coveting lists are ~
> 
> Blue Le Pliage long handle
> Chalk Le Pliage long handle
> Mr Bags Top Handle
> Sand Roseau Shoulder Tote
> Red Roseau Medium Tote
> Chalk La Voyageuse
> Navy Mademoiselle
> 
> I am so so so greedy, face palming!!


just ordered the chalk long handle pliage


----------



## sittysue

eye the yellow le pliage but don't know if I want the large tote May get that one in the mini(or small) top handle


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sittysue said:


> May get that one in the mini(or small) top handle


I think it will look really adorable in the mini.


----------



## sittysue

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think it will look really adorable in the mini.


agree


----------



## Indiana

I just bought the little Veau Foulonné saddle bag (the crossbody one-snap version) and I’m finding it so fab that I’m tempted by the same bag in caramel if it comes back into sale stock.  But I’m feeling guilty cos I also just splurged on the starry pliages..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> I’m finding it so fab that I’m tempted by the same bag in caramel if it comes back into sale stock


Foulonne is my favourite line and I can see why you are tempted. Instead of the same bag, why don't you consider a different style? I know there isn't much to choose from as the line does not have that many styles to begin with. The small saddle bag is adorable. Perhaps you can consider the small bucket bag which offers more space than the saddle bag?I'm eyeing it in Caramel too.


----------



## Indiana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne is my favourite line and I can see why you are tempted. Instead of the same bag, why don't you consider a different style? I know there isn't much to choose from as the line does not have that many styles to begin with. The small saddle bag is adorable. Perhaps you can consider the small bucket bag which offers more space than the saddle bag?I'm eyeing it in Caramel too.
> 
> View attachment 4769768


Hmmm yes, that’s an idea Frenzied - thank you, I’ll take a look!


----------



## Indiana

Thing is though, the Saddle is half price whereas the Bucket isn’t reduced, in Europe at any rate..


----------



## theprettymiss

I really want a Lepliage (Small/Med) long handle in black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Indiana said:


> Bucket isn’t reduced, in Europe at any rate..


Indeed, I had been waiting as well. Hope it will be reduced this FW20.


----------

